# Windows 8 Clubhouse



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

*Windows 8 / 8.1 Clubhouse*







Windows 8 Clubhouse

If you want W1zzard to know that you want a Windows 8 TPU app, let him know!

Order a Surface RT, Surface 2, or Surface Pro 2 tablet from here (for non-US, simply change your location on the bottom left of the page): http://www.microsoft.com/Surface/en-US

*Windows 8.1 Info and Reviews*
Ars Technica Windows 8.1 Review
Windows 8.1 Upgrade: Step by Step
Windows 8.1 Upgrade Guide: Electronic Upgrade Options
*Windows 8.1 ISO's* (courtesy of brandonwh64) complete with license keys

*Windows 8 Info and Downloads*
Windows 8/8.1 Wiki
Windows 8 Editions
Windows 8 Editions Comparison
Technet Windows 8 ISO downloads

*Apps and Programs*
Windows 8 App Store
Games for Windows Live client
Windows Essentials 2012


*3rd Party Windows 8.1 Applications and Utilities*
Aero Glass - adds the Aero Glass effect to Windows 8/8.1
Start8 - Start Menu for Windows 8/8.1


*Members*


> *Windows 8.1*
> Dos101
> Crap Daddy
> TheMailMan78
> ...



*Windows 8 Tips*

1. Change log on screen picture,Go to user account ,Select Make Changes to user account under PC Settings ,Then under Personalize Select any picture you want.
2. get Control panel icon on desktop,Go to control panel,Select Personalization,Go to the Change desktop icon and select the control panel one.Instant Control panel at your desktop.
3. At Metro right click the bottom of the screen,A tab should appear and select Show ALL Programs.This will lead you to all programs installed.
4. Tip is about themes ALL win7 themes that you have work under Windows8,Just find the folder they are in and copy paste them to the Windows 8 one.
Thanks to H82LUZ73 for these tips

Windows 8.1 Store upgrade issues
If you don't see upgrade to Windows 8.1 option in windows store then try this:
*win + r -> wsreset.exe -> ok*
Then restart your pc and check windows store again.
*Thanks to Drone for this*
Windows 8 Hotkeys
*Win + Print Screen* – Takes Screenshot and saves as PNG in Pictures Library
(wow this one is cool, display blinks so you know that screen was captured and it automatically creates Screenshots folder and drops PNG there)
*Win + C* - Charms
*Win + Q* – Global Search
*Win + W* – Allows you to search directly within System Settings
*Win + I* – Settings Menu
*Win + H* – Share Settings Pane
*Win + K* – Devices Settings Pane
*Win + X* – System Utility Settings Menu (this one is awesome wish Windows 7 had that too)
Thanks to Drone for these


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll be installing soon.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 17, 2012)

Throw me in.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Throw me in.



Done good sir.


----------



## bpgt64 (Aug 17, 2012)

Rockin' the beta at home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sign me up playa!


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Updated the OP to include Preview versions on Windows 8 as well.

So what y'all running Windows 8 on? I've currently got it on my MBP to test it out before I put it on my desktop. Glad I upgraded to a 750GB drive since I'm triple booting Mac OS X, Windows 7, and Windows 8 lol


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for this.. maybe now the H8ters will realize what we know.Oh and sign me up please Running 9200 RTM.And come to think of it the only crash i`m getting is the 12.8 cats versus Firefox+Flash.

Running it on the second Seagate 360AS 500 gig that had Vistax64(system specs) on it until about a year ago,Still have Win7x64 for now too.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Updated OP. Please specify which version of Windows 8 you're using, and if it's the beta please specify the version as well. Most of us are probably running Pro, since I don't see any other version of Windows 8 available on Technet.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm game. Enterprise 90 day trial RTM


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Thanks for this.. maybe now the H8ters will realize what we know.Oh and sign me up please Running 9200 RTM.And come to think of it the only crash i`m getting is the 12.8 cats versus Firefox+Flash.
> 
> Running it on the second Seagate 360AS 500 gig that had Vistax64(system specs) on it until about a year ago,Still have Win7x64 for now too.



No doubt. In people's minds it's Vista all over again, but in reality they just a made a different, but solid OS.



Drone said:


> I'm game. Enterprise 90 day trial RTM



Nice! Did MS do the same trial versions for Windows 7? I think it's a really smart way to get people to try Windows 8.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Updated OP. Please specify which version of Windows 8 you're using, and if it's the beta please specify the version as well. Most of us are probably running Pro, since I don't see any other version of Windows 8 available on Technet.



Windows8 Pro is = to Win7/Vista Ultimate...Anyone that has Win7 Ultimate is upgraded to Win8 Pro  We also get a add in called Media Center(optional),Enterprise is the new multi task Business version.

Quick tips
1,Change log on screen picture,Go to user account ,Select Make Changes to user account under PC Settings ,Then under Personalize Select any picture you want.
2,get Control panel icon on desktop,Go to control panel,Select Personalization,Go to the Change desktop icon and select the control panel one.Instant Control panel at your desktop.
3,At Metro right click the bottom of the screen,A tab should appear and select Show ALL Programs.This will lead you to all programs installed.
4,Tip is about themes ALL win7 themes that you have work under Windows8,Just find the folder they are in and copy paste them to the Windows8 one.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Windows8 Pro is = to Win7/Vista Ultimate...Anyone that has Win7 Ultimate is upgraded to Win8 Pro  We also get a add in called Media Center(optional),Enterprise is the new multi task Business version.



True, but there are 4 versions planned: Windows 8, Windows 8 Pro, Windows 8 RT, and Windows 8 Enterprise. Of course not all are available atm. It looks like just Pro and Enterprise are available on technet/msdn, at least to me anyways (all my Win 8 keys are for the Pro version).

http://www.pcworld.com/article/253919/windows_8_will_come_in_four_versions.html



H82LUZ73 said:


> Quick tips
> 1,Change log on screen picture,Go to user account ,Select Make Changes to user account under PC Settings ,Then under Personalize Select any picture you want.
> 2,get Control panel icon on desktop,Go to control panel,Select Personalization,Go to the Change desktop icon and select the control panel one.Instant Control panel at your desktop.
> 3,At Metro right click the bottom of the screen,A tab should appear and select Show ALL Programs.This will lead you to all programs installed.
> 4,Tip is about themes ALL win7 themes that you have work under Windows8,Just find the folder they are in and copy paste them to the Windows8 one.



Thanks for the tips! I might just create a "Tips" section in the OP and add them there.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Nice! Did MS do the same trial versions for Windows 7? I think it's a really smart way to get people to try Windows 8.


Yes they did. Windows 7 Enterprise RTM was trial for 90 days 


Here:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/cc442495.aspx



Edit:

*You can add this link to your OP

http://majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_Windows_8_d7585.html

That's Windows 8 Enterprise RTM 32 and 64 bit ISO. Everyone can download it. No subscription and other blah required.*

Majorgeeks has direct link


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> True, but there are 4 versions planned: Windows 8, Windows 8 Pro, Windows 8 RT, and Windows 8 Enterprise. Of course not all are available atm. It looks like just Pro and Enterprise are available on technet/msdn, at least to me anyways (all my Win 8 keys are for the Pro version).
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/253919/windows_8_will_come_in_four_versions.html
> 
> ...



Thanks for the read,never knew there were 4 versions,I only read up on the pro and Enterprise.So the ARM versions are going to be for the APU and Tablet sectors....And Windows8 is just the OEM Starter versions.

Say Drone how is that Enterprise with Media center ? Will it play Blu-Ray movies without having to use CyberLink Buy me every year?


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Say Drone how is that Enterprise with Media center ? Will it play Blu-Ray movies without having to use CyberLink Buy me every year?



Nah. Windows Media Center is available only for Windows 8 *Pro*


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yes they did. Windows 7 Enterprise RTM was trial for 90 days
> 
> 
> Here:
> ...



Didn't know they offered that, thanks!



Drone said:


> Edit:
> 
> *You can add this link to your OP
> 
> ...



Good find, thanks Drone! I've added it to the OP.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Good find, thanks Drone! I've added it to the OP.



Sorry Dos. Wrong link. That one still requires subscription, my bad. See my edited post it has right link. But don't remove technet link either, it's valid for subscribers.

And here's comparison chart and editions.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8_editions#Comparison_chart 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_8_editions

Enterprise doesn't have device encryption and media center
But it has Windows To Go, DirectAccess, BranchCache


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Drone said:


> Sorry Dos. Wrong link. That one still requires subscription, my bad. See my edited post it has right link. But don't remove technet link either, it's valid for subscribers.
> 
> And here's comparison chart.
> 
> ...



No worries man, easily correctable.

Thanks! I've added a link to Important Links.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

No problem.

Here are two hot new PCWorld articles 

What you need to know

http://www.pcworld.com/article/260921/windows_8_rtm_what_you_need_to_know.html

Test Driving Windows 8 RTM

http://www.pcworld.com/article/260884/test_driving_windows_8_rtm.html


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 17, 2012)

Drone said:


> No problem.
> 
> Here are two hot new PCWorld articles
> 
> ...



Cool beans. Added to the OP

I broke the links up into 2 categories: "Windows 8 Info and Downloads" and "Important Links" so that it doesn't become so convoluted.


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2012)

^ well done!


Some Win8 exclusive hotkeys if anyone ever needs them:

*Win + Print Screen* – Takes Screenshot and saves as PNG in Pictures Library
(wow this one is cool, display blinks so you know that screen was captured and it automatically creates Screenshots folder and drops PNG there)


*Win + C* - Charms
*Win + Q* – Global Search
*Win + W* – Allows you to search directly within System Settings
*Win + I* – Settings Menu
*Win + H* – Share Settings Pane
*Win + K* – Devices Settings Pane

*Win + X* – System Utility Settings Menu 
(this one is awesome wish Windows 7 had that too)


----------



## repman244 (Aug 17, 2012)

Installed Windows 8 Enterprise Trial as a VM, feels weird so far.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well in my quest for installing My games, Came upon F12010 and need a Windows Live update....Well I found this http://www.xbox.com/en-US/LIVE/PC/DownloadClientInstalled it and my game now works
Crap of Poopy 2 Modern Fart-ware 2 Single Player is not working but the multi player is..... strange ......any ideas guys?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Aug 18, 2012)

When can I buy officialy windows 8? I only see upgarade in amazon.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 18, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Crap of Poopy 2 Modern Fart-ware 2 Single Player is not working but the multi player is..... strange ......any ideas guys?



Haven't tested yet but I have a warning. Crysis2 with high-res texture pack DX11 is not working in Win8 RP, at least a few weeks ago when I tried to run it.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Crap of Poopy 2 Modern Fart-ware 2 Single Player is not working but the multi player is..... strange ......any ideas guys?



Maybe you need to run as admin?



Arciks said:


> When can I buy officialy windows 8? I only see upgarade in amazon.


 October 26










Virgin disk C after Installation. Enterprise 64 bit takes about 11 GB.





Control Panel almost virgin (realtek lol). Enterprise  has windows to go. I didn't test it though. I need a bigger flash drive.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just a heads up for you guys running BF3,I found out this morning that the screen would just go black,So i reinstalled the DX from the install folder ,And it is now working,I think when you install games if the installer runs DX setup for it you have to keep installing it (BF3 one)which is the newest one.But every game needs to run or install some dll file for itself and it breaks the one for BF3.

Also there is some visal c+++ 08-10 updates for Win8 today.

office14 installed no problem,Just waiting for the 30+ updates..........

Crap Of Duty 2 works,had to validate the files and it installed some missing ones 

My first run of Vantage in performance mode

Graphics Card

Graphics Card
    AMD Radeon HD 6970 
Vendor
    Advanced Micro Devices Inc.
# of cards
    2
SLI / CrossFire
    On 
Memory
    3072 MB
Core clock
    880 MHz
Memory clock
    1375 MHz
Driver name
Driver version
    8.982.0.0
Driver status
    FM Approved 

Processor

Processor
    AMD Phenom II X4 965 
Processor clock
    3812 MHz
Physical / logical processors
    1 / 4
# of cores
    4

General

Operating system
    64-bit Windows 8 (6.2.9200)
Motherboard
    ASUSTeK Computer INC. M3A79-T DELUXE
Memory
    4096 MB
Module 1
    2048 MB Corsair 7 @ 400 MHz
Module 2
    2048 MB Corsair 7 @ 400 MHz
Hard drive model
    500GB ST3500630AS

Detailed scores

3DMark Score
    22174 3DMarks 
Graphics Score
    29473 
CPU Score
    12722 
Jane Nash
    83.62 FPS 
New Calico
    89.14 FPS 
AI Test
    1651 operations/s 
Physics Test
    19 operations/s 
Texture Fill
    148 texels/s 
Color Fill
    17 pixels/s 
Pixel Shader
    136.41 FPS 
Stream Out
    46.54 FPS 
GPU Particles
    77.4 FPS 
Perlin Noise
    299.7 FPS 

Settings

Default settings used
    Yes 
Preset
    Performance
Width
    1280
Height
    1024
MSAA
    1
Texture Filtering
    Optimal
Anisotropy
    1
Texture Quality
    Performance
Shader Quality
    Performance
Shadow Shader Quality
    Performance
Shadow Resolution Quality
    Performance
Post Processing Scale
    1:2
PPU Disabled
    true
PPU Used
    false
Disable Bloom
    false
Disable Streaks
    false
Disable Anamorphic Flare
    false
Disable Lens Flare
    false
Disable Lenticular Halo
    false
Disable Motion Blur
    false
Disable DOF
    false
Disable Fog
    false
Disable Color Noise
    false
Flush On Low FPS
    false
Fixed Framerate
    false
GPU Count
    2


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2012)

So has anyone noticed any FPS increase with something like BF3 or is it about the same as Windows 7?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

You can add me to the list. However you might have to start a new category as I am rocking it on my Laptop with Windows 8 Enterprise Retail!!! 

Yep, it is not the trial, RTM, or an OEM version. This is the real deal.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

^ That's cool. The more the merrier.

Windows 8 RTM First Impressions (PCMag)

http://forwardthinking.pcmag.com/none/301637-windows-8-rtm-first-impressions

Another good read.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2012)

Been playing with the RTM at work and its pretty slick. I like it more then the Release Preview.



TheMailMan78 said:


> So has anyone noticed any FPS increase with something like BF3 or is it about the same as Windows 7?



Its actually about 5% worse do to Windows 8 drivers really are not there for both AMD and Nvidia. By the time Retail releases and Nvidia and AMD release new WHQL drivers performance should be the same if not better. Itll most likely be a bit better.


----------



## TotalChaos (Aug 18, 2012)

The latest 12.8 Catalyst drivers are WHQL for Window 8


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am personally running an Nvidia system in my laptop. The 302.80 drivers don't seem to be WHQL drivers. Have not gamed on it yet.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2012)

TotalChaos said:


> The latest 12.8 Catalyst drivers are WHQL for Window 8
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120818/sshot-1.png



Yeah, but they are no where near what they will be. Theres a reason why the OS's go RTM. So that companies can make their drivers for the final build, and make the best ones they can possible for retail launch day.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 18, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Well in my quest for installing My games, Came upon F12010 and need a Windows Live update....Well I found this http://www.xbox.com/en-US/LIVE/PC/DownloadClientInstalled it and my game now works
> Crap of Poopy 2 Modern Fart-ware 2 Single Player is not working but the multi player is..... strange ......any ideas guys?



I've added the link to the OP, good find!



Arciks said:


> When can I buy officialy windows 8? I only see upgarade in amazon.



Like Drone said, October 26 is the retail release. From what we have seen so far it looks like MS has only announced pricing for the upgrade versions of Windows 8. Full versions will probably be announced closer to release date.



Drone said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/120818/cp.png
> Control Panel almost virgin (realtek lol). Enterprise  has windows to go. I didn't test it though. I need a bigger flash drive.



I might just download the Enterprise evaluation just to try the Windows To Go feature. Really curious about it.



TheMailMan78 said:


> So has anyone noticed any FPS increase with something like BF3 or is it about the same as Windows 7?



I'll be doing some testing tomorrow with a few games and I'll post my results here.



stinger608 said:


> You can add me to the list. However you might have to start a new category as I am rocking it on my Laptop with Windows 8 Enterprise Retail!!!
> 
> Yep, it is not the trial, RTM, or an OEM version. This is the real deal.



Awesome man! Kinda makes me regret I didn't get the Professional Technet subscription 



stinger608 said:


> I am personally running an Nvidia system in my laptop. The 302.80 drivers don't seem to be WHQL drivers. Have not gamed on it yet.



I'm running 304.79 since 302.80 would crash on me every once in a while. Can't wait for the WHQL drivers as well, but knowing nvidia we might be waiting a while.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

This can go to applications section. Microsoft Office 2013 Customer Preview (Professional Plus)

Microsoft Office 2013 32 bit

Microsoft Office 2013 64 bit

It's freeware and valid till June 2013 (without limitations, full version)

Key

You can get your key there for free. You just need hotmail account.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> This can go to applications section. Microsoft Office 2013 Customer Preview (Professional Plus)
> 
> Microsoft Office 2013 32 bit
> 
> ...



Thanks!  Added it. Funny I'm running the preview but I completely forgot about it.


----------



## Drone (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah I forgot that too 

And here's Microsoft Visual Studio Professional 2012 Final (90-day trial)

http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/11/en-us/downloads#professional


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 18, 2012)

Drone said:


> This can go to applications section. Microsoft Office 2013 Customer Preview (Professional Plus)
> 
> Microsoft Office 2013 32 bit
> 
> ...



Awesome thank you! I was about to install my 2010 version after getting my new SSD, but I wanted this one!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So has anyone noticed any FPS increase with something like BF3 or is it about the same as Windows 7?



To be honest it loads much faster using a sata2 hd and old hardware (see system specs)It also feels less laggy to me.I played maybe 20 mins yesterday And about 1 1/2 On Thursday night when i finally got it working.

Reason why I posted the 3dmark11 result was it actually scored about 300 points higher then under Win7,For some reason though 3dMark website lost all my old results(up until 12.6 cats remember they have been beta since)Shame too is I think my highest run was 17081-17145 Under 3dmark11 in Win7.

Okay I just found my old results and the 3dMArk11 score1 is win7 and Score 2 is Win8(boy I had vantage and 11 mixed up lol My bad )

3dMark11 score s
Result details
Score 1
P7954 3DMarks
Score 2
P7857 3DMarks
 Its about 95-98 points behind with gen1 cats.So in about 2-3 months it has potential to increase.

Okay here is Vantage Score1 is Win8 and score2 Win7,I do have a Win7 22751 score but It shows my cards were over clocked.The 21912 is with stock clocks.


Score 1
P22017 3DMarks
Score 2
P21912 3DMarks

Again it seems as if the cats under Win8 are not up to par.Maybe you green users will have better results .


----------



## Phusius (Aug 19, 2012)

My Dad bought a new HP PC that came with Windows 8 upgrade for 14.99, he doesn't plan to upgrade, so I registered my email to be notified when the 14.99 upgrade is ready.  Hopefully it will work on my PC, $25 saved would be nice.  

I think I will just do a complete re-install with Win8 whenever that 14.99 upgrade becomes available, to avoid any issues.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

those upgrade disks still need to find the old setup.exe to prove you have an old Windows ver?I remember my 98 upgrade would need me to put the 95 cd or disk1 from 3.11 Work groups. in and it would let me do a clean install.


----------



## Phusius (Aug 19, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> those upgrade disks still need to find the old setup.exe to prove you have an old Windows ver?I remember my 98 upgrade would need me to put the 95 cd or disk1 from 3.11 Work groups. in and it would let me do a clean install.



I planned to upgrade from win 7 to win 8, then backup win 8 to a disc write down my new win 8 key, and re-install it all fresh.  That's the plan anyway, but plans do change.  I don't want to encounter any issues, and I think a fresh install and not just an upgrade is the best way to do that.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 19, 2012)

hi, I haven't tried Win8, yet.. have been reading all the mixed reviews/feedback around it.. although I am happy with Win7 on desktop, I am willing try it out soon on my laptop..  but for those who have already spent some time, u might want to reply to this : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170728


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Does Anyone know where to Share themes? beside Defiant-rat or Art.....I made a TPUBF3 theme and a Gilles theme.(Gilles as in the F1driver)


----------



## Drone (Aug 19, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Does Anyone know where to Share themes? beside Defiant-rat or Art.....I made a TPUBF3 theme and a Gilles theme.(Gilles as in the F1driver)



H82LUZ73 do you have a hotmail account? If you do you can use skydrive.live.com 
Just sign in with your account and upload any file you want. If I understood you right.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Drone said:


> H82LUZ73 do you have a hotmail account? If you do you can use skydrive.live.com
> Just sign in with your account and upload any file you want. If I understood you right.



Damn that is cool,Also very quick and you get 7gig in storage sweet.

Someone please let me know if this works.Jut the 2 TPUBF3 themes i made ,Will work under Win7 too.Waiting on Word from the actual guy who took most Gilles Villeneuve`s pic`s from 77-May8 1982.Yes the Same guy if you have the 1996 Canadian Issued stamps,It will Be Allan De Palnte

https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=ECC9FE2464CDAAD9!357&authkey=!AKEJEsIzR0rT0k4


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 19, 2012)

Drone said:


> H82LUZ73 do you have a hotmail account? If you do you can use skydrive.live.com
> Just sign in with your account and upload any file you want. If I understood you right.





H82LUZ73 said:


> Damn that is cool,Also very quick and you get 7gig in storage sweet.
> 
> Someone please let me know if this works.Jut the 2 TPUBF3 themes i made ,Will work under Win7 too.Waiting on Word from the actual guy who took most Gilles Villeneuve`s pic`s from 77-May8 1982.Yes the Same guy if you have the 1996 Canadian Issued stamps,It will Be Allan De Palnte
> 
> https://skydrive.live.com/redir?resid=ECC9FE2464CDAAD9!357&authkey=!AKEJEsIzR0rT0k4



Skydrive is AWESOME! I love being able to sync/recover settings through it. I'm glad Microsoft has finally made it useful lol. Free space on the cloud is never bad either.

EDIT: just tested the theme packs for you. Both seem to work for me


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Half-Life 2: Lost Coast, and Mafia 2 bench comparison*

So I ran the benchmark for HL2: Lost Coast and Mafia 2 and did a comparison between Windows 7 and 8. Here's the test parameters and benchmark results (note that the Mafia 2 benchmark recognizes Windows 8 as Windows 7 Business):

*Test Setup*

Mid-2010 15" MacBook Pro

Intel Core i5 M 540 - 2.53GHz
8GB DDR3 1066MHz RAM
nVidia GeForce 330m GT 256MB
750GB WD Caviar Black HDD
Widows 7 Ultimate and Windows 8 pro - both 64bit
Windows 7 video drivers: 304.79
Windows 8 video drivers: 304.79

*tl;dr*

Windows 7 Half-Life 2: Lost Coast - 113.89 fps
Windows 8 Half-Life 2: Lost Coast - 111.16 fps

Windows 7 Mafia 2 - 12.1 fps
Windows 8 Mafia 2 - 12.1 fps

I ran the Mafia 2 benchmark in both Windows 7 and Windows 8 three times, but got the same result each time which was very weird.


*Settings for Half-Life 2: Lost Coast*












*Half-Life 2: Lost Coast Windows 7 Results*







*Half-Life 2: Lost Coast Windows 8 Results*








*Settings for Mafia 2*







*Mafia 2 Windows 7 Results*







*Mafia 2 Windows 8 Results*


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 19, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> So I ran the benchmark for HL2: Lost Coast and Mafia 2 and did a comparison between Windows 7 and 8. Here's the test parameters and benchmark results (note that the Mafia 2 benchmark recognizes Windows 8 as Windows 7 Business):
> 
> *Test Setup*
> 
> ...


 I`m seeing on my desktop Win8-7 are either 1-5 fps apart,Imagine what a Win8 cat driver by December could do.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 19, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I`m seeing on my desktop Win8-7 are either 1-5 fps apart,Imagine what a Win8 cat driver by December could do.



Pretty much what I'm seeing so far. Would love to see other comparisons, but when November rolls around expect to see official drivers and better results.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 20, 2012)

Since you guys are running clean installs of windows 8 where did you get your drivers? All the drivers for my mobo are in beta. Are you using Windows 7 drivers?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Since you guys are running clean installs of windows 8 where did you get your drivers? All the drivers for my mobo are in beta. Are you using Windows 7 drivers?



most likely, but I don't think you will have issues running Beta drivers. Im running Beta USB 3.0 drivers for my board and win 7 and its fine. But I know your the stability nazi so.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 20, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Since you guys are running clean installs of windows 8 where did you get your drivers? All the drivers for my mobo are in beta. Are you using Windows 7 drivers?



Ya Windows 7 drivers (Apple's BootCamp drivers) but nVidia's Windows 8 beta driver. Didn't have to install much though, Windows 8 did that for me hehe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Add me in, Windows 8 Release Preview, build 8400.


----------



## Drone (Aug 21, 2012)

Anyone who purchased a PC with Windows 7 between June 2nd, 2012 and January 31st, 2013 would be able to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for a mere $14.99. Today, Microsoft opened the registration for the $14.99 upgrade promotion. You'll need to enter your 25-digit Windows 7 product key. Promo codes will be sent out starting October 26th via email and can be applied in checkout within the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant.

https://windowsupgradeoffer.com/


----------



## NHKS (Aug 21, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Microsoft/Windows_8_Graphics_Performance/


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

NHKS said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Microsoft/Windows_8_Graphics_Performance/



Thanks, added. 



Drone said:


> Anyone who purchased a PC with Windows 7 between June 2nd, 2012 and January 31st, 2013 would be able to upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for a mere $14.99. Today, Microsoft opened the registration for the $14.99 upgrade promotion. You'll need to enter your 25-digit Windows 7 product key. Promo codes will be sent out starting October 26th via email and can be applied in checkout within the Windows 8 Upgrade Assistant.
> 
> https://windowsupgradeoffer.com/



Thanks again Drone, I've added a link to the OP.



Chicken Patty said:


> Add me in, Windows 8 Release Preview, build 8400.



Welcome to the club man! How are you liking it so far?


Added another link to the OP as well. this gives you back the Start menu in Windows 8 http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/


So, I took the plunge and ordered an Acer Iconia W500 off ebay

http://www.acer.ca/ac/en/CA/content/series/iconia-tab-w

http://support.acer.com/acerpanam/tablets/2011/Acer/ICONIATab/ICONIATabW500/ICONIATabW500sp2.shtml

I'm hoping to do a short review of Windows 8 on a tablet when it arrives.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not on my main rig, but I like it do far now that I've gotten my way around a lot better.  Learning the shortcuts and stuff.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's not on my main rig, but I like it do far now that I've gotten my way around a lot better.  Learning the shortcuts and stuff.



Ya after the learning curve it gets better. I do find that I'm using shortcuts more with Windows 8 and than 7. I've been reluctant to learn shortcuts with 7 but with 8 I made a point of it, and I'm a little more productive because of it.


----------



## Perra (Aug 21, 2012)

Add me in, running Win8 Pro x64 RTM (getting my key in 4 days from dreamspark premium)

Oh and whats this about needing hotmail/outlook email for getting office 2013 key? It is rather incorrect. You do know you can use any email when signing up for a Microsoft account right?


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 21, 2012)

Perra said:


> Add me in, running Win8 Pro x64 RTM (getting my key in 4 days from dreamspark premium)
> 
> Oh and whats this about needing hotmail/outlook email for getting office 2013 key? It is rather incorrect. You do know you can use any email when signing up for a Microsoft account right?



Welcome Perra! 

Touche, that's actually true. I'll amend the OP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Ya after the learning curve it gets better. I do find that I'm using shortcuts more with Windows 8 and than 7. I've been reluctant to learn shortcuts with 7 but with 8 I made a point of it, and I'm a little more productive because of it.



Yeah definitely.  But overall I love it so far.  Can't wait to actually install it on my main PC.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 22, 2012)

Classic Shell is fully compatible with Windows 8 RTM, and besides adding the Start Menu you can also customize a lot of other stuff/settings. It's almost as old as Windows 7 itself and it's not only free but also open-source.
Enjoy.


----------



## kg4icg (Aug 22, 2012)

Installed and running Win 8 Pro RTM and all is running good including my games. Nice having a TechNet Professional subscription. Did win 7 upgrade option while installing instead of a clean install. By the way because I'm a Win Phone 7 user in which I got mine last year. I have a 25gb storage on my Skydrive.


----------



## Drone (Aug 22, 2012)

*Windows 8 RTM will cost 200 bucks*

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/windows-8-pro-to-retail-for-199-20120821/

*Windows 8 gets Personal Use License for anyone building their own PC*

http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-p...se-for-anyone-building-their-own-pc-20120821/

*Students who buy a new PC can get a free Xbox 360*

http://www.geek.com/articles/games/students-who-buy-a-new-pc-can-get-a-free-xbox-360-20120820/

All this info and much more from here:
http://www.geek.com/articles/tagged/windows-8/


Here one can find how it runs on tablets

http://www.techradar.com/news/mobil...-tablets-release-date-specs-and-prices-916134


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 22, 2012)

So anyone try the windows to go yet,Does it just make a USB setup for Windows8 r does it do something else?I see in Pro to make boot able cd but has the option for USB.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a question about the upgrade. Can you do a clean install of Windows 8 over an exisint Windows 7 install? For example if I have Win7 installed and I go to install Win8 does it give the option to do a clean install of it? Or will it leave a "windows.old" file on the HD like Win7 did to Vista.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have a question about the upgrade. Can you do a clean install of Windows 8 over an exisint Windows 7 install? For example if I have Win7 installed and I go to install Win8 does it give the option to do a clean install of it? Or will it leave a "windows.old" file on the HD like Win7 did to Vista.



Most likely it will do a quick format of the main partition then do a clean install, thats what windows 7 installer does.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Most likely it will do a quick format of the main partition then do a clean install, thats what windows 7 installer does.



Windows 7 doesnt do a quick format unless you ask it too. It just dumps the old OS into a windows.old file and leaves it in the HD. You have to delete it manually.

Ive never liked this. If you got a nasty its still would be in there.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Windows 7 doesnt do a quick format unless you ask it too. It just dumps the old OS into a windows.old file and leaves it in the HD. You have to delete it manually.
> 
> Ive never liked this. If you got a nasty its still would be in there.



A clean install would be using the quick format option. If the windows 8 RTM installer is just like the consumer preview than this option is available.

They do the windows.old folder so you have a chance to move any files you wish to keep but also give you the option of quick format to do a "Clean" Install.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> A clean install would be using the quick format option. If the windows 8 RTM installer is just like the consumer preview than this option is available.
> 
> They do the windows.old folder so you have a chance to move any files you wish to keep but also give you the option of quick format to do a "Clean" Install.



Sweet. Thats what I like to hear. So in the future if I need to do another windows install I wont have to install windows 7 THEN windows 8. See thats how Vista was. You had to install OS's twice with and upgrade disk. It was a pain in the ass.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sweet. Thats what I like to hear. So in the future if I need to do another windows install I wont have to install windows 7 THEN windows 8. See thats how Vista was. You had to install OS's twice with and upgrade disk. It was a pain in the ass.



Windows 7 was able to do it as well but you had to do something special to the ISO to make it ask during install. It has been so long ago I forgot but I have a ISO that I had modded to ask which version and if I wanted a clean install.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Windows 7 was able to do it as well but you had to do something special to the ISO to make it ask during install. It has been so long ago I forgot but I have a ISO that I had modded to ask which version and if I wanted a clean install.



See I dont wanna mod the ISO. So this is good news its in the windows 8 upgrade by default.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 22, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> See I dont wanna mod the ISO. So this is good news its in the windows 8 upgrade by default.



The ISO modding was approved my MS which was nice to people that liked custom installs.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 22, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> The ISO modding was approved my MS which was nice to people that liked custom installs.



I'm sure it was......I just don't like to do stuff like that.


----------



## NHKS (Aug 23, 2012)

According to the below info I found, the new 'Fresh Paint' application could be a total revamp rather than just upgrade a few features, considering how basic previous Paint versions were. I am just comparing to previous versions of Paint & not other software. Read below links for further info, it seems to have great features for the artistic types:

Microsoft Reimagines Paint(blog)
Fresh Paint app page



> Basically, the Fresh Paint engineering team developed a physics engine that simulates how mediums — think paint, pencil and pastels—are applied to a surface such as canvas or paper using a tool like a brush, pencil, etc. This provides a digital experience that is just like you’d get in the analog or real world.





> Features of Fresh Paint:
> 
> •Discover delightfully real paint that behaves like real paint where it should and better than real where you need it. Blend and mix colours to get just the look you want
> •Help your kids be creative and explore their imagination
> ...



has anybody tried it yet?

Also, in other news Microsoft has updated its logo/typeface


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 23, 2012)

NHKS said:


> According to the below info I found, the new 'Fresh Paint' application could be a total revamp rather than just upgrade a few features, considering how basic previous Paint versions were. I am just comparing to previous versions of Paint & not other software. Read below links for further info, it seems to have great features for the artistic types:
> 
> Microsoft Reimagines Paint(blog)
> Fresh Paint app page
> ...



I bet Adobe loves this.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the new logo, much more modern. Clean and Crisp.


----------



## Drone (Aug 23, 2012)

Decent beta drivers for Nvidia. Supports OpenGl 4.3 (even tho I don't need/have it) for Windows 8.

for notebooks*

I've just installed it on my working laptop, works pretty good.







Have no idea about desktop version. Everyone can try it, here it is:

for desktops*

* If you need 32 bit just remove 64bit_ from url.


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2012)

10 ways to customize Win8 (PCMAG)


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 25, 2012)

Drone said:


> Decent beta drivers for Nvidia. Supports OpenGl 4.3 (even tho I don't need/have it) for Windows 8.
> 
> for notebooks*
> 
> ...



Are these only for opengl? Might have to give these a whirl and see if they're better than 304.79


----------



## Drone (Aug 25, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Are these only for opengl? Might have to give these a whirl and see if they're better than 304.79



It's a full package (Hd audio, physX) plus opengl.


----------



## Drone (Aug 29, 2012)

It seems there's a new Windows 8 build *6.2.9200.20500*.This new build is either the next version of Windows or simply a service pack, time will tell.

http://www.windows8core.com/image-microsoft-windows-8-delta-build-9200-20500-is-this-the-next-sp/


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2012)

I have two questions about Windows 8, and more specifically, the user account.

1. You now require a Live account. Is it possible to set up a software profile linked to it? Like when you install Windows 8 on a new machine, and you put in an account and it download your apps automatically (from the Store)?

2. It has a built in reinstall function. Can you customize that to include apps as well?

I just woke up and thought that would be awesome.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> I have two questions about Windows 8, and more specifically, the user account.
> 
> 1. You now require a Live account. Is it possible to set up a software profile linked to it? Like when you install Windows 8 on a new machine, and you put in an account and it download your apps automatically (from the Store)?
> 
> ...



1. It does not require you to have a Live account. Its an option to associate your sign in windows name with your live email. When I messed with Win 8 on my virtual machine and did the install I was able to choose to have a normal windows account like Windows 7. 

2. At this rate, customization in Windows 8 is pretty high. You probably could.


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> 1. It does not require you to have a Live account. Its an option to associate your sign in windows name with your live email. When I messed with Win 8 on my virtual machine and did the install I was able to choose to have a normal windows account like Windows 7.



Yeah I know but I ment can you tie apps to a Live account that you can use on different machines? Or new installs?


----------



## Drone (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's some info about SmartScreen how and what it reports and so on.

And here are new nvidia *306.02* beta drivers for Windows 8

Desktop

Notebook


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Yeah I know but I ment can you tie apps to a Live account that you can use on different machines? Or new installs?



I'm not 100% sure on this, but I believe that when you sign in using a Live account, anything you download is tied to it at least in the form of "purchases" (even if it's a free app). If you log into a Win8 machine with a Live account and download/install a bunch of apps from the Store, then go to another Win8 machine, sign in with Live account, you can go to the Store and it will show which apps you "purchased" using your account that are not installed on that machine, and it gives you the option to install it. 

I recently went through this when I installed Windows 8 on my tablet. I've already been using my laptop with Windows 8 and downloaded a bunch of stuff from the Store. When I signed in with my Live account on my tablet and went to the Store, it showed me everything that was and wasn't installed on my tablet that I had downloaded before. Then I just selected all and installed!



Drone said:


> Here's some info about SmartScreen how and what it reports and so on.



Wonder if there's a built in kill switch like Apple has with the App Store?


Also, I'm planning on writing a review of Windows 8 on a tablet, so here's a little teaser of Windows 8 on an Acer Iconia W500


----------



## suraswami (Aug 30, 2012)

I haven't gone thru 4 pages of posts here on W8, I am sure somebody would have answered.  My question is Can I change the look of Windows 8 Enterprise to Windows 7 style (lot of people at work miss the Start button) and get rid of the stupid Tiles?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 30, 2012)

suraswami said:


> I haven't gone thru 4 pages of posts here on W8, I am sure somebody would have answered.  My question is Can I change the look of Windows 8 Enterprise to Windows 7 style (lot of people at work miss the Start button) and get rid of the stupid Tiles?



No.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 30, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Also, I'm planning on writing a review of Windows 8 on a tablet



Just a teaser please. Thumbs up or...


----------



## Drone (Aug 30, 2012)

Dos101 said:
			
		

> Wonder if there's a built in kill switch like Apple has with the App Store?


 It'll become some kind of killswitch ... sooner or later. Maybe in windows 9. Time will show.



> Also, I'm planning on writing a review of Windows 8 on a tablet, so here's a little teaser of Windows 8 on an Acer Iconia W500
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120830/IMG_1875.jpg




That'd be interesting.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No.



installed ClassicShell and its pretty good.  Thanks to Temp02 for posting this tool.


----------



## Frick (Aug 30, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I'm not 100% sure on this, but I believe that when you sign in using a Live account, anything you download is tied to it at least in the form of "purchases" (even if it's a free app). If you log into a Win8 machine with a Live account and download/install a bunch of apps from the Store, then go to another Win8 machine, sign in with Live account, you can go to the Store and it will show which apps you "purchased" using your account that are not installed on that machine, and it gives you the option to install it.
> 
> I recently went through this when I installed Windows 8 on my tablet. I've already been using my laptop with Windows 8 and downloaded a bunch of stuff from the Store. When I signed in with my Live account on my tablet and went to the Store, it showed me everything that was and wasn't installed on my tablet that I had downloaded before. Then I just selected all and installed!



That's pretty nice. Do you know if you can do something similiar with the fresh install thing?


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just a teaser please. Thumbs up or...



Thumbs up....for the most part (minor issues with using touch in the desktop environment).



Drone said:


> That'd be interesting.



Hopefully have it finished  this weekend maybe.



Frick said:


> That's pretty nice. Do you know if you can do something similiar with the fresh install thing?



Yup. The install on my tablet was a fresh install. All I did was sign in with my Live account that I used on my laptop and it knew all the apps I downloaded and what needed to still be installed on the tablet


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just got this in my mailbox,Microsoft's new agreement for Windwos8 Services.http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-live/microsoft-services-agreement

Just started reading it and your Widows Live account needs to be logged into every 720 days or they cancel it auto....But can reset the password to log in.Forgot it says it goes into effect October 19 2012.


----------



## Drone (Sep 1, 2012)

I found this interesting article:

Hate Win8 Already? Waiting for Win9 Won't Help

It's a *nice* read. 

In a nutshell: 9 won't bring any drastic changes (they won't change metro UI) , so people who now hate Win8 (and want to stay on 7) will have to skip Win9 too. 

Hm Win7 is a new XP? 

How do you think will 7 run for a decade like XP did?


----------



## Phusius (Sep 1, 2012)

Drone said:


> I found this interesting article:
> 
> Hate Win8 Already? Waiting for Win9 Won't Help
> 
> ...



Win 7 is supported until 2020... and I have decided to not do Win 8... so yeah.  I can outlast Win 9 easy, hell GPU's still support XP and that is the only support I really care about.


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2012)

SkyDrive

Good article taken from PCMag.



> Everyone who's signed up for a Hotmail / Outlook.com account gets a SkyDrive account. All users get 7GB free, and, if you're a longtime SkyDrive account holder, you get 25GB free. This compares with 5GB free for iCloud and Google Drive, and 2GB for Dropbox. You can add 20GB for $10 a year, and 100GB for $50, this compares with $60 for 100GB on Google Drive, and $100 for just 50GB on iCloud.



More:



> To get started, you download and run the tiny 5MB SkyDrive client
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jsfitz54 (Sep 2, 2012)

@ Drone:  Thanks for the many helpful links and information on Windows 8.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 3, 2012)

*Windows 8 Tablet Review*

Here's a short review I made of Windows 8 on my tablet. Nothing fancy, and I could have gone into even greater detail but I just don't have the time. Also made a video showing some features.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2713066#post2713066

http://youtu.be/OwSBMiV5Aro?hd=1


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

Guys, anybody had trouble getting Adobe Flash to install?  Mine won't go...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Sep 7, 2012)

You have to install as a admin right click open as admin,Had the same problem.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Sep 7, 2012)

Who hates the windows 8 RTM theme i do the Inactive borders look like windows 98.

Heres a theme thats based off the RP theme with black inactive boarders,
Theme was made by Nighthawk-F22 i just made it so it was stand alone instead of replacing theme files, You need to download UltraUXThemePatcher after installing it just place the AeroNight theme files into C:\Windows\Resources\Themes and apply the theme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2012)

Got it working now, downloaded it from another source and that one worked.


----------



## Drone (Sep 8, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, anybody had trouble getting Adobe Flash to install?  Mine won't go...





H82LUZ73 said:


> You have to install as a admin right click open as admin,Had the same problem.



Flash in IE10 is a headache, plus I just found out that it's vulnerable and unpatched. They will fix it in October


----------



## Perra (Sep 8, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get automatic login working on RTM? It worked for me in RP but can't seem to get it working now :/


----------



## Drone (Sep 9, 2012)

*Some tips:*

*Tip 1*:

*Windows 8: How To Automatically Log On*



Perra said:


> Has anyone been able to get automatic login working on RTM? It worked for me in RP but can't seem to get it working now :/



It's working for me. Did you do it this way? 

Like always go to *win + r -> control userpasswords2 -> ok ->* there find and un-tick “Users must enter a user name and password to use this computer”  











*Tip 2*:

*How to add Copy (Move) To to the Windows 8 Explorer Right Click Menu*

It worked for xp, 7 and vista and now it's also valid for Windows 8:

Go to *win + r -> regedit -> ok*

In the left pane browse down to this key:

*HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFilesystemObjects\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers*

Then *right click -> new -> key* you can call it *CopyTo* when it's done navigate to the right pane and *double-click* on the *Default* and enter the following

*{C2FBB630-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}*

Now you can create another new key (just repeat the same steps) and call it *MoveTo*. This time default value is:

*{C2FBB631-2971-11D1-A18C-00C04FD75D13}*

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows/add-copy-to-move-to-to-the-windows-explorer-right-click-menu/

P.S. If you won't like it you can go back and delete the keys you've created


----------



## Perra (Sep 9, 2012)

Drone said:


> *Tip 1*:
> 
> *Windows 8: How To Automatically Log On*
> 
> ...



Yup, done that three times now... no go :/


----------



## NHKS (Sep 10, 2012)

Like 'Classic Shell' mentioned by temp02, 'RetroUI' is another program(from Thinix) that will bypass the Modern UI in Windows 8 altogether, but this one is not free and costs 4.95$ license.. 7-day trial option also provided..

Thinix claims retroui allows organizations/businesses to migrate to Windows 8 faster, eliminating the headaches associated with Metro interface.. more importantly they also claim it is secure, since "RetroUI does all of the magic without changing the core security of Windows 8, and without requiring that the user have administrative rights."


----------



## Drone (Sep 11, 2012)

So we have it, the first patch Tuesday with one single update 2751352 which fixes the following issue

"*Incorrect tile images are displayed in the All Apps view in Windows 8 and in Windows RT*"

What fun.


----------



## Drone (Sep 15, 2012)

bump


How to Network Windows 8 from PC mag.

Nice article. It talks about how to create a homegroup and connect a W8 machine to a homegroup and so on.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 15, 2012)

Server 2012 screenshots:


----------



## 1freedude (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey folks, I installed RP Build 8400 on my Via ITX.  CN700 / VT8237R chipsets.


----------



## Drone (Sep 20, 2012)

*more SkyDrive news*

*Microsoft adds Recycle Bin to SkyDrive*



> Items in the Bin won't count against your storage limit, but they are connected in one very important way. If the Bin's contents exceed 10% of your total storage, the oldest items will be removed to make way for newer deletions. Files will stay there for a minimum of three days, but nothing is permanently deleted until 30 days have passed.
> 
> Initially, the Recycle Bin will only appear in the SkyDrive web app, but Microsoft says that it'll be finding its way to “other SkyDrive experiences” in the near future. It's safe to assume that means both the Android and iOS apps will gain access, as will those for Microsoft's own platforms - including Windows and Windows Phone.



http://www.geek.com/articles/news/microsoft-adds-recycle-bin-to-skydrive-20120918/


----------



## v12dock (Sep 20, 2012)

Lucky me I got 50 legit Windows 8 Enterprise keys


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 20, 2012)

give me a few!! LOL

Updates: (Note: the Window colors are set to auto-blend with the BG on slide show... a neat feature I like a lot)


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> So we have it, the first patch Tuesday with one single update 2751352 which fixes the following issue
> 
> "*Incorrect tile images are displayed in the All Apps view in Windows 8 and in Windows RT*"
> 
> What fun.



I'm sure we'll being seeing more fixes in that vein once Windows 8 is released to retail 



remixedcat said:


> Server 2012 screenshots:
> http://i.imgur.com/I3jkz.jpg
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/f0YW7.jpg
> ...



I'm not sure how I feel about the Start Screen in a Server OS. Guess I'll have to try it and see how I find it.

On a side note, a coworker of mine went to the Server 2012 launch at the MS office here and brought me back some swag:









v12dock said:


> Lucky me I got 50 legit Windows 8 Enterprise keys
> 
> Damn!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120920/W8PC0A.jpg





remixedcat said:


> give me a few!! LOL
> 
> Updates: (Note: the Window colors are set to auto-blend with the BG on slide show... a neat feature I like a lot)
> 
> ...



See, it's little things like this that help me keep faith in Microsoft.

EDIT:



1freedude said:


> Hey folks, I installed RP Build 8400 on my Via ITX.  CN700 / VT8237R chipsets.



Welcome! How are you finding it so far?


----------



## Norton (Sep 25, 2012)

Add me to the list 

Trying out the release preview on one of my WCG crunchers. 

So far it's not too bad but I am running into a hardware issue/BSOD trying to get a Netgear WNA1100-100ENS N150 wireless usb adapter to work properly 

This one:
NETGEAR WNA1100-100ENS N150  Wireless Adapter IEEE...

Anyone have any ideas on how to get the thing a proper driver???


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a question for you people: Can you assign shortcuts to programs on the start screen like you could for programs pinned to the start meny? Because that it something I really really like having.


----------



## Drone (Sep 29, 2012)

Frick said:


> I have a question for you people: Can you assign shortcuts to programs on the start screen like you could for programs pinned to the start meny? Because that it something I really really like having.



No


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Add me to the list
> 
> Trying out the release preview on one of my WCG crunchers.
> 
> ...



have you contacted NETGEAR?


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> have you contacted NETGEAR?



I checked the Windows 8 website and it listed it as not-compatible. I tried another Netgear adapter (WNA-3100 xxxx) that I had and it's running perfectly in Win7 compatibility mode on the Netgear driver


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> I checked the Windows 8 website and it listed it as not-compatible. I tried another Netgear adapter (WNA-3100 xxxx) that I had and it's running perfectly in Win7 compatibility mode on the Netgear driver



Gotta Love MS, breaking compatibility.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Sep 30, 2012)

Dioes anyone have a RTM build image of Win 8? Id like to install it to my laptop when I get an SSD.


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry I only have Windows Server 2012


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 30, 2012)

is the WNA3100 better then the WNA1100 so far as range?


----------



## Frick (Sep 30, 2012)

Drone said:


> No



Nooooo. 



eidairaman1 said:


> Gotta Love MS, breaking compatibility.



I'd say it's up to the developers to make working drivers. But that might just be me.


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2012)

Frick said:


> Nooooo.


You can't even _rename_ them. But there's a workaround, you'll need to jump through some hoops though.

This article explains how to do that. You'll need to create a needed shortcut manually in C:\Users\your username\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs folder. Or you can create a shortcut on the desktop and use Pin To Start option.

Another interesting articles I found:

This article explains how to change the number of app tile rows in start screen.

Here you can find how to disable mouse over corner interfaces.

This one shows how to change desktop icon spacing.


__________________________________________________

And this one is my favourite: Guide to Chkdsk in Windows 8.



> - */scan* - runs an online scan meaning it will fix whatever can be fixed without restarting.
> 
> - */forceofflinefix* - has to be used with /scan and is basically the same thing as running /spotfix
> 
> ...


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2012)

I doublepost but I'd rather put it separately:

I found *Start Screen* in Windows 8. Lol, it's located in 

*C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs* folder

All installed apps that go there appear in the Metro screen. Microsoft removed Start Menu from Windows 8 but they didn't rename/remove its structure so it's the same start menu folder, what an eyeroller.

This article explains how to create your own ... some kind of Start Menu without third party software. 


__________________________


Another useful(less) crapola:

How to add shutdown/reboot/sleep to Start Screen


_________________________________


And another useless/ful tip:
If you want to boot to explorer/libraries and skip start screen try this:

win + r -> regedit -> 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\Current Version\Winlogon ->
rightclick on *Shell* key and type explorer.exe /select,explorer.exe (by default it was just explorer.exe).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Close but not exactly the same. I remember having to do that to quick launch when I accidently deselected or deleted it.

Windows 7 Will be ran till MS gets their heads out of their butts on machines here



Drone said:


> I doublepost but I'd rather put it separately:
> 
> I found *Start Screen* in Windows 8. Lol, it's located in
> 
> ...


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> is the WNA3100 better then the WNA1100 so far as range?



A little bit better but for what I use it for it doesn't really matter. I would have preferred to use the WNA1100 for the rig.

Going to have to spend some time going through the tips that have been posted- they look very helpful


----------



## Phusius (Oct 5, 2012)

edit: nm


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 5, 2012)

Windows 8 + http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/35189-Windows-7-explorer-for-Windows-8 = rape


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 5, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Windows 8 + http://forums.mydigitallife.info/threads/35189-Windows-7-explorer-for-Windows-8 = rape



LOL I have to wonder if all they want is Win7 then keep using it for the Start menu....would make sense right.

Microsoft Ok Windows 8 is more secure and we have explorer.exe at.92000 version.With metro UI.Touchscreen Bugs in Win7 are gone.

Customers
We want START MENU NOW.

Coders
 Lets put windows7 explorer.exe in Windows8......

Guys who adopted to Metro.....
 Well have fun with that . unsecured Win7 exe that has two Hot fixes out next Tuesday......Yet my Windows8 does not.......


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 5, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL I have to wonder if all they want is Win7 then keep using it for the Start menu....would make sense right.
> 
> Microsoft Ok Windows 8 is more secure and we have explorer.exe at.92000 version.With metro UI.Touchscreen Bugs in Win7 are gone.
> 
> ...


You sir know not of what you speak .... explorer hasn't had a(security) hotfix since sp1 ... 
also file version != security id wager metro has more security holes then a XP system(because Obviously explosing parts of the OS-core to things like javascript and html is a good idea) : please refrain from commenting when you don't know what you are talking about


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 5, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> You sir know not of what you speak .... explorer hasn't had a(security) hotfix since sp1 ...
> also file version != security id wager metro has more security holes then a XP system(because Obviously explosing parts of the OS-core to things like javascript and html is a good idea) : please refrain from commenting when you don't know what you are talking about



Wow get up on the wrong side of the H8 WIN8 bed this morning.I was poking fun of how those guys are using files from WIn7 t o get their beloved START Menu back.Why use Win8 then.

Also what java-script security holes in Metro? I have not had a MS hotfix on WIn8 since August And that was for Office,Yet in the other post about MS Hotfix Tuesday All the patches are WinXP-7 GO figure it out Win8 is better then 7 and stop coming here to a clubhouse of users that Actually use it.Not get us to go back to using 7

Here is proof........I guess I do know something EH!! H8ter.


----------



## Drone (Oct 5, 2012)

More news.



> Built-in applications like Mail, Maps, Photos and Bing will be given a final polish, with new features added, before the OS is released.



So final version will have all these apps updated OOB. But RTM users who already installed W8 will be able to update directly from the store as the new versions land.

http://www.techradar.com/news/compu...ans-to-update-built-in-windows-8-apps-1102094

Nice to see that the final build will be updated. 
I'm gonna reformat and install the final version because I'm on eval trial version of RTM anyway.


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 5, 2012)

I can't wait for this to release!


----------



## erixx (Oct 6, 2012)

MS says Media Center will be an optin for W 8 PRO!!!

So if Î want it I need Pro? Well,.....


----------



## Drone (Oct 9, 2012)

Patch Tuesday here with 3 updates:

Microsoft Camera Codec Pack 

Hm that's strange not everyone needs this but MS marked this update as recommended.

IE Flash Player

Finally they updated flash player. 16MB in size.

And finally this ....

KB2756872

 Holy shit what is this? It's *163MB*!!!! Is it some kind of micro service pack? Its description says:



> *These updates (*.msu) provide a collection of performance and reliability improvements that are designed to improve the Windows 8 experience.*




/ramble

It took ages to download and install it. But I'm really glad that this update improves performance and reliability. 

p.s. It's also strange that update files for W8 are called Windows8-*RT*-KB2xxxxxx-x64.msu 

Why they have RT in the filename? And what does RT stand for anyway?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 10, 2012)

Running Start8 to get start menu back.... not free though :-(
I also tried the old version of stardock fences and it works.... stardock is now charging 10 bucks for it so please back up those old exe files!!! I backed em up in 4 places even dropbox LOL.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 10, 2012)

they should call this windows 3.5


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 10, 2012)

Drone said:


> Patch Tuesday here with 3 updates:
> 
> Microsoft Camera Codec Pack
> 
> ...



That big update does this.
Update information
Improvements
This cumulative update includes the following performance and reliability improvements:

    Increased power efficiency to extend battery life
    Performance improvements in Windows 8 applications and Start screen
    Improved audio and video playback in many scenarios
    Improved application and driver compatibility with Windows 8

Known issues
The following known issues may occur after you apply this update:

    When you turn a Windows feature on or off, the computer may require a restart. For example, this action may be necessary when you turn Remote Access on or off.

How to obtain this update
Install this update from Windows Update.

    Open the Charms bar by swiping in from the right edge of a touch screen. Or, if you use a mouse, move the mouse to the upper- or lower-right corner of the display.
    Tap or click Search.
    In the search box, type Windows Update.
    Tap or click Settings.
    Tap or click Install optional updates.
    Click the nn important updates are available link, where n is the number of important updates available.
    Click to select theupdate_name check box, where update_name is the name of the update that you want to install.
    Click Install.


Strange thing is last week it was never said about what updates you get.Only Windows7 and office ones.have you guys noticed the Start Screen loads quicker o load up with log in/ password?Also seems more faster loading up apps in general.

 Originally Posted by Drone View Post
More news.



So final version will have all these apps updated OOB. But RTM users who already installed W8 will be able to update directly from the store as the new versions land.

http://www.techradar.com/news/comput...8-apps-1102094

Nice to see that the final build will be updated.
I'm gonna reformat and install the final version because I'm on eval trial version of RTM anyway.



You get the updates for Bing,Photo and stuff.I had 11 of them to install,Now my machine just flies.When is media centre coming ? Any word on release date? 

Would have had 2 posts just merged them together.


----------



## Drone (Oct 10, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> When is media centre coming ? Any word on release date?


MS didn't comment on it yet. Maybe we'll see it on release day. To unlock the Media Center features, you need a separate product key. Price is unknown yet, maybe around 10 bucks.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 10, 2012)

i was mildly excited for win 8, until saw how many tacked on fees there are, $10 for stardock start menu if u dont like the reg layout, xbox integration /puke, media center extra fee...  heh piss on it, I am happy with win 7


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 10, 2012)

Drone said:


> MS didn't comment on it yet. Maybe we'll see it on release day. To unlock the Media Center features, you need a separate product key. Price is unknown yet, maybe around 10 bucks.



Was afraid of that.Oh well I have PowerDVD installed anyways.No biggie.


----------



## Drone (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsoft-windows-8-training-videos-appear-web

W8 training videos.

Nothing new to us, but for people who see W8 for the first time these videos are quite informative 









[yt]NV-w5Hqqnw4[/yt]
[yt]C6KTH-Ij08Q[/yt]

There was also "leaked" W8 ad but MS got it removed from yt lol.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Oct 12, 2012)

Windows 8 Pro 64 Bit - Preordered.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 12, 2012)

*Microsoft Store*

A little late, but Microsoft announced a ton of new Microsoft Store locations recently, as well as some temporary pop up stores. Go here to see if there's one near you: http://content.microsoftstore.com/Home.aspx

Most of the new ones open October 26th. Almost debating skipping work to go and check out some tablets lol.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 12, 2012)

AMD needs to fix their drivers for Llano APUs. With Windows 8 my laptop gets artifacts at the desktop all the time. Back to Windows 7 on the new SSD yesterday, and all is fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2012)

hi guys, ran into my first issue with windows 8. I receive one of my utility bills by email and it has a pdf attachment. the pdf actually is a little program that allows me to view and pay my bill electronically. in windows 7 it worked fine but in windows 8 it loads up in the full page pdf thing and wont let me actually hit the "pay bill" button. is there a way to open up a pdf the "old" way?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 13, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> hi guys, ran into my first issue with windows 8. I receive one of my utility bills by email and it has a pdf attachment. the pdf actually is a little program that allows me to view and pay my bill electronically. in windows 7 it worked fine but in windows 8 it loads up in the full page pdf thing and wont let me actually hit the "pay bill" button. is there a way to open up a pdf the "old" way?




You try using it in Adobe Reader?I think my cable bill had to have it installed before I could read it.The default one in 8 is awful.

http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=JZEFU


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 13, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You try using it in Adobe Reader?I think my cable bill had to have it installed before I could read it.The default one in 8 is awful.
> 
> http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=JZEFU



thanks man that was it!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 14, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> thanks man that was it!



No problem,glad it works for you,


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2012)

Is it worth to change to windows8 at this point?Or is ist better to wiat for some additional updates after release?Because I cant decide really.i was all the time preodering windows when new come out.But now i dont know.Is is performing better and is touchscreen monitor neded to experience full windows features


----------



## Drone (Oct 14, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Is it worth to change to windows8 at this point?Or is ist better to wiat for some additional updates after release?


A giant pack of updates is already there (no need to wait for SP), MS didn't wait for SP so they updated W8 and it works flawlessly anyway. There isn't any uber necessary reason to upgrade from 7 to 8 but there is no reason to avoid W8 either. It's up to user. I choose to update because I like W8.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2012)

Eh like allways I just preodered it from Windows store,couldnt resist the price u know.And why there is only Pro version?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 14, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Eh like allways I just preodered it from Windows store,couldnt resist the price u know.And why there is only Pro version?



Don`t worry pro has all you need .They did to cut cost of making 5 versions like vista and 7:
OEM 
Home
Home Starter
Pro
Ultimate
Enterprise.
 Windows 8 versions
Windows8(oem)
Pro(replace`s Home.Home Starter,Ultimate)
ARM ver for apu/phone/tabs(not for retail just if you buy a tab you get this,I could be wrong about this....)
Enterprise

I use Win8 because I like it,Still have Win7 on the other drive,I need it for COD and games like that,I have not installed these under 8 yet .


----------



## darkangel0504 (Oct 14, 2012)

Windows 8 Pro 64 bit 

Love it 

AMD's driver is good on windows 8 too


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 14, 2012)

darkangel0504 said:


> Windows 8 Pro 64 bit
> 
> Love it



where did u get it? ITs not relesed yet


----------



## erixx (Oct 14, 2012)

Just in case.... from windowssteamblog:
"We set out to make it as easy as possible for everyone to upgrade to Windows 8. Starting at general availability, if your PC is running Windows XP, Windows Vista, or Windows 7 you will qualify to download an upgrade to Windows 8 Pro for just $39.99 in 131 markets. And if you want, you can add Windows Media Center for free through the “add features” option within Windows 8 Pro after your upgrade."

Then there will be launch day (until 31 january) discounts for boxes...


----------



## Phusius (Oct 14, 2012)

Do you have the option for a clean install? What about your motherboard chipset driver or AMD driver, those were Win 7 before the upgrade, so does it auto upgrade them for you or do you just re-download everything in Win 8 and do re-installs to overwrite it?  ::

Edit: For that matter what about my anti-virus I paid for that has 300 some days left, does it keep all that in-tact?  :/


----------



## erixx (Oct 14, 2012)

- There will be an all new MS Upgrade Advisor (that will be online to test your PC in a few days)

- This Advisor will tell you to keep, update or remove W7 stuff, prior to doing the upgrade. 

- You can run it before purchasing W8...


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2012)

First w8 TV ad


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Drone said:


> First w8 TV ad



I think their marketing team is FINALLY learning how to make a decent ad.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I think their marketing team is FINALLY learning how to make a decent ad.



More likely they fired the previous marketing teams.

In that case, you mean to say 'I think their marketing team recruiter FINALLY learned how to recruit a decent marketing team.'


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> More likely they fired the previous marketing teams.
> 
> In that case, you mean to say 'I think their marketing team recruiter FINALLY learned how to recruit a decent marketing team.'



Haha that's probably true. Windows commercials up to this point have been unwatchable!


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I think their marketing team is FINALLY learning how to make a decent ad.



^ lol maybe because Ballmer is not in that video

I remember XP ad










dafuq was that


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Drone said:


> ^ lol maybe because Ballmer is not in that video
> 
> I remember XP ad
> 
> ...



Oh man I had almost forgotten about that! That guy actually scares me lol.


Here's a preview of the Asus Vivo Tab RT http://www.wpcentral.com/mobile-network-three-give-us-first-look-asus-vivo-tab-rt


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 15, 2012)

If I understood it right version bought from microsoft store is just box with key in it not with actual software? if it cost me only 49.99£,becuase isaw in retail shops versions worth 100£+


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Arciks said:


> If I understood it right version bought from microsoft store is just box with key in it not with actual software? if it cost me only 49.99£,becuase isaw in retail shops versions worth 100£+



What did it say in the description? Might just be the download, and if so they should be emailing you a link to download it at when Windows 8 is officially released.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 15, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> What did it say in the description? Might just be the download, and if so they should be emailing you a link to download it at when Windows 8 is officially released.



http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msuk/en_GB/pdp/productID.257641900


link is for version i bought


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 15, 2012)

Arciks said:


> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msuk/en_GB/pdp/productID.257641900
> 
> 
> link is for version i bought



Looks like it should come with the installation media, as it says that for 24.99 you have the option of also downloading starting October 26th.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 15, 2012)

thanks a lot for info, hope it will  be like it should be,dont want to use torrents  or pay extra for software


----------



## Drone (Oct 15, 2012)

Hm interesting ... there's also W8 Pro Pack


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 16, 2012)

For those that watch The Walking Dead Windows 8 Walking Dead Commercial - YouTube


----------



## suraswami (Oct 16, 2012)

its been a while since I visited this thread, I have few questions (might have already been answered too)

1. I plan to install Windows 8, how does battery life compare with Windows 7?
2. Does it still integrate well with Windows Home Server (not the 2011 version)?
3. Bluray movies - Do I still need a third party software to decode/watch or is there something built-in?
4. CPU thread scheduling issue much better or acts the same like W7 (especially for BD processors).

thanks


----------



## tacosRcool (Oct 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Hm interesting ... there's also W8 Pro Pack



That's got media center and some other programs to get the "full" Windows 8 Pro experience


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2012)

Surface Pro and RT spec comparison can be found here: http://www.winsupersite.com/article...rface-rt-pro-specifications-comparison-144545

Info on Office 2013 for Surface RT can be found here: http://www.winsupersite.com/article...fice-2013-home-student-2013-rt-preview-144542

Both have been added to the OP.


EDIT: Some info for anyone wondering what the differences are with the OS between Surface RT and Surface Pro http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows8/windows-rt-redmond-problem-144554



suraswami said:


> its been a while since I visited this thread, I have few questions (might have already been answered too)
> 
> 1. I plan to install Windows 8, how does battery life compare with Windows 7?
> 2. Does it still integrate well with Windows Home Server (not the 2011 version)?
> ...



1. MUCH, much better. On my mid-2010 Macbook Pro I would get just under 3 hours with Windows 7, where as I now get around 5.5 hours with Windows 8
2. I would assume it would integrate the same as Windows 7 did, though I have not tried the connector software yet.
3. Currently you still need a 3rd party player for Blu-Ray's, though this COULD change in the future.
4. Not sure, wonder if anyone with a BD system and Windows 8 installed could do a comparison for us?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 19, 2012)

Apparently there are now over 5000 apps in the Microsoft Store http://www.neowin.net/news/report-windows-store-now-has-over-5000-windows-8-apps

Pretty good for an OS that isn't even shipping yet.


----------



## Guitar (Oct 19, 2012)

$499 Surface RT sold out first day apparently. Might be a good sign...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 19, 2012)

probably not going to buy a windows tablet but i am still really enjoying windows 8. it is much better than windows 7.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Links, links, and more links...oh my!*

Some reading while we wait until the 26th for the release of Windows 8 


Office web apps for Skydrive now live

Microsoft Touch Mouse gets Windows 8 Support

Ars-Technica in depth look look at Windows RT and the programming decisions behind Windows 8

Windows 8 Hulu Plus app now available

Photos of Microsoft's New York City Store


Some short reviews on various parts of Windows 8 from Winsupersite.com

Windows 8 Review, Part 1: The Desktop

Windows 8 Review, Part 2: You Got Your Metro in My Windows

Windows 8 Review, Part 3: The New Metro Platform

Windows 8 Review, Part 4: Productivity Apps

Windows 8 Review, Part 5: Entertainment Apps


EDIT:

Also updated the OP with a link to download the Media Feature Pack for the N and KN versions of Windows 8 http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=30685


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Surface Pro and RT spec comparison can be found here: http://www.winsupersite.com/article...rface-rt-pro-specifications-comparison-144545
> 
> Info on Office 2013 for Surface RT can be found here: http://www.winsupersite.com/article...fice-2013-home-student-2013-rt-preview-144542
> 
> ...



4,Yep have to have Power-DVD here for me to watch BD,No difference then Win7.Other than  no BD native (could be in the $10 upgrade for media centre, not sure though)support Win8 just rocks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

A question for those of you in the know, the download version which will be available on the 26th can be installed on a different machine after a while, so it will not be like an OEM version? Will the download come in the form of an iso file so we can burn a disc?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like Microsoft has updated the SmartGlass app.



H82LUZ73 said:


> 4,Yep have to have Power-DVD here for me to watch BD,No difference then Win7.Other than  no BD native (could be in the $10 upgrade for media centre, not sure though)support Win8 just rocks.



Ya kinda sucks there's no native playback, wonder if it was a licensing issue?



Crap Daddy said:


> A question for those of you in the know, the download version which will be available on the 26th can be installed on a different machine after a while, so it will not be like an OEM version? Will the download come in the form of an iso file so we can burn a disc?



I'm not sure of to be honest, but that would be a good question for Paul Thurrott


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 23, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Ya kinda sucks there's no native playback, wonder if it was a licensing issue?



Sure...a licensing issue in that they didn't want to pay for one. They have plenty of arguments such as "no one has optical drives anymore" but money is really what it boils down to, as is usually the case.

Have only tried a few so far and no just-released movies but I play BRs fine with the 64-bit version of VLC + AACS add on (Google it) under Windows 7. Will try 8 when I get the chance. Really glad I don't need any Cyberlink crapware on my box starting with it's exhorbitant price.

EDIT: The Ars Technica article linked above is fantastic. It goes deep into software development technical history as it related to OS's, particularly Windows.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 23, 2012)

Review of the Asus Vivo Tab RT from The Verge, and here is one from PCMag

EDIT:

Here's the Asus Vivo Tab RT review from Ars Technica. Being Ars Technica this one holds more weight IMHO.




Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure...a licensing issue in that they didn't want to pay for one. They have plenty of arguments such as "no one has optical drives anymore" but money is really what it boils down to, as is usually the case.
> 
> Have only tried a few so far and no just-released movies but I play BRs fine with the 64-bit version of VLC + AACS add on (Google it) under Windows 7. Will try 8 when I get the chance. Really glad I don't need any Cyberlink crapware on my box starting with it's exhorbitant price.
> 
> EDIT: The Ars Technica article linked above is fantastic. It goes deep into software development technical history as it related to OS's, particularly Windows.



Ya that's probably true haha.

Hmm I didn't know that, thanks for the info! Was always wondering if there was a free way to play Blu-rays on a PC.


----------



## erixx (Oct 23, 2012)

For Crap DAddy, there will be
1) Web install (no ISO involved), MS promotes it as the easiest...
2) Iso download
3) DVD media

The article was a bit hard to find so I link it:
*http://www.winsupersite.com/article/windows-7/windows-8-tip-upgrade-windows-7-144322*


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 23, 2012)

erixx said:


> For Crap DAddy, there will be
> 1) Web install (no ISO involved), MS promotes it as the easiest...
> 2) Iso download
> 3) DVD media
> ...



Thanks. Here's another question. I have Win 8 RP installed. Can I buy the "upgrade"? 
I replaced a Vista OEM install with Win 8 RP a few months ago.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 23, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Thanks. Here's another question. I have Win 8 RP installed. Can I buy the "upgrade"?
> I replaced a Vista OEM install with Win 8 RP a few months ago.



According to this, yes. http://www.geek.com/articles/news/windows-8-release-preview-can-be-upgraded-for-40-2012076/


----------



## erixx (Oct 23, 2012)

Some say yes, some no. There are tricks to do it, but results vary. Maybe you can upgrade and correct eventual RP leftovers later...  

Here is more info: http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-8-release-preview-users-eligible-for-40-rtm-upgrade


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 23, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Hmm I didn't know that, thanks for the info! Was always wondering if there was a free way to play Blu-rays on a PC.



Yeah it's far from a perfect solution as I understand it (though neither is PowerDVD) plus no menus and shit but so far for me they play just fine. I was stoked. Can rip them too. Personally have tried Game Of Thrones season one release and an Interview With The Vampire blu ray my gf has.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 24, 2012)

Reviews for Surface RT are in:

All Things D
BGR
CNET
Engadget
The Verge
Gizmodo (terrible reviewer reviewing this, but I'll include it just the same)
AnandTech


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2012)

Now even MSN.com has a W8 UI 

(if you open it in IE)


----------



## Novulux (Oct 24, 2012)

Running Enterprise Evaluation, picking up my copy of Pro on the 26th.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Sure...a licensing issue in that they didn't want to pay for one. They have plenty of arguments such as "no one has optical drives anymore" but money is really what it boils down to, as is usually the case.
> 
> Have only tried a few so far and no just-released movies but I play BRs fine with the 64-bit version of VLC + AACS add on (Google it) under Windows 7. Will try 8 when I get the chance. Really glad I don't need any Cyberlink crapware on my box starting with it's exhorbitant price.
> 
> EDIT: The Ars Technica article linked above is fantastic. It goes deep into software development technical history as it related to OS's, particularly Windows.



Thanks  never knew bout VLC,Just installed it and about to try it on the The Mummy Dragon Emperor  BD.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2012)

Had to cancel my first preoder becas it comes out it was upgrade version,bought a OEM version from diffrent shop. OEM version does it mean I can install it only on my current PC,for example if i change my PC to different motherboard will I still be able to use windows 8 without any problems or is it restricted to one hardware, where u first time install it?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

That's a good question...though, for the record, with Windows 7 you could still do a full, clean install with an upgrade version (not requiring any previous version of Windows installed or it's key). You just needed to leave "auto activate windows when online" box unchecked during install process. Can't say the same for 8 for sure though. So if it turns out the OEM version is in fact more restrictive it's possible you may want to go back to the upgrade version even if no earlier version owned.  Googling this stuff should provide some answers as well.

Speaking of upgrades, US customers with a Microcenter can get a boxed Upgrade copy for $39 in-store (some places sold out already). For others, Amazon has apparently essentially matched the deal with $30 store credit on a full promo price copy.


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2012)

1) Yes, never had a problem doing clean installs with upgrades, true!
2) Have never noticed that autoactivation is relevant. But never paid attention in all trueness.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> That's a good question...though, for the record, with Windows 7 you could still do a full, clean install with an upgrade version (not requiring any previous version of Windows installed or it's key). You just needed to leave "auto activate windows when online" box unchecked during install process. Can't say the same for 8 for sure though. So if it turns out the OEM version is in fact more restrictive it's possible you may want to go back to the upgrade version even if no earlier version owned.  Googling this stuff should provide some answers as well.
> 
> Speaking of upgrades, US customers with a Microcenter can get a boxed Upgrade copy for $39 in-store (some places sold out already). For others, Amazon has apparently essentially matched the deal with $30 store credit on a full promo price copy.



Thanks for answear, but I orderd a oem copy, becuase I dont have win 7 copy and I dont want to install win7 and then again win8 each time win 8 breaks down.


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2012)

Arciks said:


> Thanks for answear, but I orderd a oem copy, becuase I dont have win 7 copy and I dont want to install win7 and then again win8 each time win 8 breaks down.



Worse thing that would happen with an upgrade is that you would need to install 2 times (install once- don't enter key, don't install updates) then install a 2nd time, install updates, and validate windows)

If you buy an upgrade you can always download an iso of the regular version and use your upgrade key 

Both of these worked for Windows 7 and would most likely work with 8 as well.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 24, 2012)

Running windows 8 pro 64bit from MSDN..

So far im lovin' it..  I don't miss my start button, since the programs I normally used are pinned to the taskbar anyways.

Didn't like the metro screen at first but its growing on me, kinda cool having alot of info there (weather, stocks, mail, facebook integration) with just a tap of the windows key.

Its also FAST, faster than 7 if thats possible..  Not sure how much of that newfound speed can be chalked up to the fresh install vs my old install on 7.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2012)

I will get my on 26th with my new OCZ ssd 120GB hope it will fly.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah...it was kind of weird for me at one point. I must have custom clean installed 7 upgrade two or three different times with auto checked (as that is default) before I got a problem where it would not activate and I ended up finding that tip and have just always done it since. Though, actually, before I did find that I ended up installing Vista once first (a copy of which I just happened to have from work).



Psychoholic said:


> Its also FAST, faster than 7 if thats possible..  Not sure how much of that newfound speed can be chalked up to the fresh install vs my old install on 7.



Sure it's possible, and in fact is it expected based on both the various new under-the-hood improvements as well as early benchmarks. W1z's gaming performance review showed 8 faster across the board, though granted the margin was not very large. Cool that you are noticing it though, yeah, a clean install in the equation as well...



Arciks said:


> I will get my on 26th with my new OCZ ssd 120GB hope it will fly.



Oh, it will. Though not quite as much as with SATA 3.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 25, 2012)

There are APP updates again,Just click your store at metro and select the 4 updates in your upper right corner.

I have been using 8 since it hit technet,I am wondering if I should just delete my 7 install....Would free a 500 gig drive up.Any 7 users notice this?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

When you do the Window 8 "update" does it give you the option of a clean install (format, install) or does it leave a folder windows.old (installs over old OS but leaves it) in the HD?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 25, 2012)

If you have Windows 8 Pro, go here to get the Windows Media Center Pack free http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/feature-packs

EDIT:

Looks like the email form is having issues, but it should work tomorrow when it officially goes live.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When you do the Window 8 "update" does it give you the option of a clean install (format, install) or does it leave a folder windows.old (installs over old OS but leaves it) in the HD?



Another good question.

Here is syndicated columnist Andy Ihnatko's mini-review of 8. Being in newspapers and such he is a more simple and consumer-oriented reviewer but I like his take on it (and the guy does know his stuff in general).


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ars Technica final review of Windows 8



TheMailMan78 said:


> When you do the Window 8 "update" does it give you the option of a clean install (format, install) or does it leave a folder windows.old (installs over old OS but leaves it) in the HD?



According to this, yes http://betanews.com/2012/07/04/four-things-you-really-need-to-know-about-windows-8-upgrades/



> Are clean installations an option during the upgrade process? LeBlanc mentions that users can select to format the hard drive they want to install Windows 8 Pro on during the upgrade process. This may include the drive the earlier version of Windows was installed on, which is excellent news for users who want to start with a clean fresh operating system. It needs to be mentioned that no data can be migrated from the old operating system to the new if format is selected.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Ars Technica final review of Windows 8
> 
> 
> 
> According to this, yes http://betanews.com/2012/07/04/four-things-you-really-need-to-know-about-windows-8-upgrades/



NICE! Thank you!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 25, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> NICE! Thank you!



No problem 

Also found this, which details the upgrade process from Windows 7 to Windows 8 http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/10/the-windows-8-upgrade-install-experience/


EDIT:

If you missed the livecast of the Windows 8 and Microsoft Surface event, you can rewatch it on Microsoft's website.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 25, 2012)

Bloody microsoft store send out windows 8 to me,even I canceled all orders and they confirmed that all orders are canceled, so WTF


----------



## Phusius (Oct 25, 2012)

I just upgraded to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99.  Wouldn't have done it, but so cheap I couldn't resist.  Honestly I am liking it, nothing major or anything, but I am liking it so far.  /shrug


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2012)

Thought i would share my theme as i hate the default theme, Took me over a week to make this .
Download


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> I just upgraded to Windows 8 Pro for $14.99.  Wouldn't have done it, but so cheap I couldn't resist.  Honestly I am liking it, nothing major or anything, but I am liking it so far.  /shrug



Well new, different shit to check out and play with is usually fun. Unless it just totally sucks/fails in it's intended purpose or makes your PC catch on fire or something.

EDIT:Whoa whoa hold the phone that dude in that "4 things" article says because some suit at MS told him that "an upgrade requires a previous version of Windows installed" that we should "now assume" a clean install with upgrade media is "no longer possible"? Um, excuse me, this is exactly the same thing MS says every time-their EULA and lawyers require it, for starters-and it has still always been possible, one way or another, even since online "activation" came into being. So, yeah, someone here still needs to just try it with 8 already but on the surface (no pun!) it looks to me like nothing has changed in this regard and it very well may still be possible. Would frankly be surprised if not.


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

Only program that will not work with Windows 8 currently is Magic the Gathering official game client (I don't use the Steam version).

Been playing it for 12 years online, and first time it won't let me play it.  Sad day indeed.  I am sure there will be a patch eventually though.  I hope.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2012)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
Get the media centre for free at this link-^

Got a question to anyone, can you download a trial version of win 8 i wonder please?


----------



## Phusius (Oct 26, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
> Get the media centre for free at this link-^
> 
> Got a question to anyone, can you download a trial version of win 8 i wonder please?



Tried it but did not get the email, waited 10 minutes and still no email so tried it again, still no email.    Sad day.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2012)

Probably overloaded, it may come sooner or later id imagine, worth a try anyways,sorry it didna work for you.
it should be included for free anyways, a bit cheap of them.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Tried it but did not get the email, waited 10 minutes and still no email so tried it again, still no email.    Sad day.



your not alone here on this,I have been  the biggest Fan-Boy for 8 since it was released......Will have to try it again with an other email i guess.

And mediasorcerer 	

try the preview if you can find it,I`m pretty sure that was the trial.or it could be up in a day or two.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Tried it but did not get the email, waited 10 minutes and still no email so tried it again, still no email.    Sad day.



Maybe they heard all your bragging about schiesting Win 8 for $15. 

And I am a little surprised that an old game that worked under 7 is not working under 8, though I have nothing technical to back that up. Any error?


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> your not alone here on this,I have been  the biggest Fan-Boy for 8 since it was released......Will have to try it again with an other email i guess.
> 
> And mediasorcerer
> 
> try the preview if you can find it,I`m pretty sure that was the trial.or it could be up in a day or two.



According to Paul Thurrott at Winsupersite the site is having issues http://www.winsupersite.com/article...windows-8-pro-owners-media-center-free-144627


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Phusius said:


> Tried it but did not get the email, waited 10 minutes and still no email so tried it again, still no email.    Sad day.



Maybe they heard all your bragging about schiesting it for $15.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2012)

Yep tried like 5 times no email lol


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2012)

WIndows 8 PRo is up and running, at first I was lost in it, but 10min later im ok now  Like and its faster.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

See people? Ten whole minutes!


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2012)

FAk! I am being offered (clicking Add Features) Media Center Pack for 9,99 €!!!! WTF???


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

erixx said:


> FAk! I am being offered (clicking Add Features) Media Center Pack for 9,99 €!!!! WTF???



I'm waiting for the free one for which hopefully I will receive a key and instructions through e-mail. If you look away for a moment they are ready to steal your wallet.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
> Get the media centre for free at this link-^
> 
> Got a question to anyone, can you download a trial version of win 8 i wonder please?



http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/jj554510.aspx

As for the Media Centre Keys ...They are saying 24 hours up too ,On the Windows8 forums. here....http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_8

LOL I remember this one...yes that is Good Ol Steve doing what he did best....Old windows commercial - YouTube


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

I installed Start8 and have no start menu? also trying to launch metro apps they open up for a second then snap back to the start screen, any ideas?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> I installed Start8 and have no start menu? also trying to launch metro apps they open up for a second then snap back to the start screen, any ideas?



did you restart after install? Mine took a restart


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> did you restart after install? Mine took a restart



Yes, it still wasn't there. Any idea about the "Metro" apps too? I click on one it opens full screen then snaps back and goes back to the start screen


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Yes, it still wasn't there. Any idea about the "Metro" apps too? I click on one it opens full screen then snaps back and goes back to the start screen



Does it do it for every Metro app?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Does it do it for every Metro app?



Yes except for IE metro app, that stays full screen though it does not open so it's just the big blue tile with the "e" button in the middle and no address bar etc. The other apps open full screen though only as the tile before quickly snapping me back to home/start screen whatever the fuck it's called


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> Yes except for IE metro app, that stays full screen though it does not open so it's just the big blue tile with the "e" button in the middle and no address bar etc. The other apps open full screen though only as the tile before quickly snapping me back to home/start screen whatever the fuck it's called



Maybe try uninstalling Start8, reboot, and see how things are? Sounds like there may have been an installation issue.


----------



## erixx (Oct 26, 2012)

I now have Start8 linked to my left side Win key and Metro linked to my right side Win key...

Still learning, a bit confused, but many little tweaks... 

Should we make a Win 8 FAQ thread, without any controvesy, only real material? Moderators?


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Maybe try uninstalling Start8, reboot, and see how things are? Sounds like there may have been an installation issue.



Uninstalled it a couple of reboots ago, also created a standard user account as I read about similar issues upgrading from an Win7 admin account and no go, starting to really fuck me off now truth be told.


----------



## Drone (Oct 26, 2012)

Surface unboxing HD video


__________________

And for Google fans:



> If you've moved to Windows 8 and are getting acquainted with it, you may be looking for a couple of your favorite Google products that you use every day. To help you get the best experience possible on Google and across the web, we've designed and built a new Google Search app and Chrome browser for Windows 8 and created a simple site to help you get your Google back.



http://chrome.blogspot.com/2012/10/get-your-google-back.html


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

Finally got my product key for the Media Center Pack!



UbErN00b said:


> Uninstalled it a couple of reboots ago, also created a standard user account as I read about similar issues upgrading from an Win7 admin account and no go, starting to really fuck me off now truth be told.



Not sure then man. Do they have a support forum?



Drone said:


> Surface unboxing HD video
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...



Ooooh good find!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Great stuff from Google. Anyway I'm trying out IE10 on the Win 8 machine. Just to get the "full windows 8 experience"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Steve Ballmer loves you.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Steve Ballmer loves you.



He should. I just gave him some hard earned cash today. Wonder if he's browsing the app store right now on his shinny new Surface looking for some "mature" games and apps...


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

Drone said:


> Surface unboxing HD video



I can't get over how gorgeous that tablet looks. I can see why Steven Sinofsky and team are so proud of it. There's a 30 day return policy on them, makes it damn tempting to try it out for 30 days.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 26, 2012)

Just grabbed Windows 8 Pro, thanks to the deal posted by Phusius, and i'm going to be installing shortly


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 26, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous that tablet looks. I can see why Steven Sinofsky and team are so proud of it. There's a 30 day return policy on them, makes it damn tempting to try it out for 30 days.



I agree, it is gorgeous, and fuck apple with their rounded corners, that looks boss with it's real "man" corners lol


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I can't get over how gorgeous that tablet looks. I can see why Steven Sinofsky and team are so proud of it. There's a 30 day return policy on them, makes it damn tempting to try it out for 30 days.



I smell success. Windows RT is a winner. At last Microsoft can pose a real threat in the mobile business to Apple and Android. Apart from the app store which I'm sure will get bigger, Surface is in so many ways more useful than an iPad. This is a productivity tool, the iPad is a gadget.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah...real man's tech gear can cut your fingers and poke your eye out!


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 26, 2012)

UbErN00b said:


> I agree, it is gorgeous, and fuck apple with their rounded corners, that looks boss with it's real "man" corners lol





Crap Daddy said:


> I smell success. Windows RT is a winner. At last Microsoft can pose a real threat in the mobile business to Apple and Android. Apart from the app store which I'm sure will get bigger, Surface is in so many ways more useful than an iPad. This is a productivity tool, the iPad is a gadget.



Agreed, the only thing the iPad beats Surface out on is apps, otherwise it's a much more flexible tablet. The fact that it comes with Office 2013 will appeal to almost everyone, especially students/business people.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 26, 2012)

Strange thing windowshop sent me windows 8 pro ugprade today, but this order was canceled by me and they approved it that its canceled.So why did I still get windows I canceled?And they didnt take any money from my card atleast for now.Does it mean they will just ban serialnumber?Or I just got lucky and got free copy of upgrade?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just got my cd key for media centre


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 27, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Just got my cd key for media centre



Just a note to everyone who go their key, once you put the key in and it starts doing its thing, Windows will reboot without any notice when it's finished configuring. You have now been forewarned.


----------



## Drone (Oct 27, 2012)

Found another new useful shortcut: *Windows* + *+* (Zooms window).


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 27, 2012)

In my resource monitor I keep seeing 1-6% CPU power of System Interrupts. I'm guessing this is some kind of driver mishap since win8 is so new. anyone getting the same thing, or worse?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 27, 2012)

That browser choosing screen jumps every time i retart windows,how to get rid of it,even I installed firefox from it but it still jumps out.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 27, 2012)

I actually like the new IE a lot better than Firefox...i feel so...dirty.


----------



## MightyMission (Oct 27, 2012)

I bought win 8 pro yesterday and I got to say I am deeply disappointed! my whole life was stored in that windows 7 start button menu...and now...it's gone....
I haven't got a clue where to pin all the games, other than to the taskbar :/


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 27, 2012)

you can pin them to your desktop or the app viewer thing. or you can download a start button widget


----------



## Mindweaver (Oct 27, 2012)

Hey guys I just install "_*Windows 8 Pro (TechNet Professional)*_" on one of my laptops. I'm a little torn.. I like it in some ways but hate it in others.... I've also installed the new Visual Studio 2012 Express for win8 as well. I received my Developer License for Windows 8 last night. It looks like I have to apply for a new license each month.. But the good news is I can start developing software for Windows 8.  Ok.. back to what I think so far.. It's taking a lot to get use too.. I'm a little bummed about losing my old desktop... and the fact that my new desktop icons are HUGE! and my new Icons (I guess that's what you call them?) are not conformed.. It's almost as if Microsoft has dumbed down the OS.. Oh and add me to the list!


----------



## UbErN00b (Oct 27, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> (I guess that's what you call them?)



Tiles


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> you can pin them to your desktop or the app viewer thing. or you can download a start button widget



Is there a way you can just get it back to having a start button or just back to how windows 7 looks period?

Im getting used to it but still annoyed.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 28, 2012)

Im loving windows 8 pro so far...

Also, windows 8 RT isnt bad on my new surface either


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Please note:Surface RT does not have a decent media app! :-(


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 28, 2012)

Psychoholic said:


> Im loving windows 8 pro so far...
> 
> Also, windows 8 RT isnt bad on my new surface either



Picked up a Surface today as well, so far it's actually been great!



Melvis said:


> Is there a way you can just get it back to having a start button or just back to how windows 7 looks period?
> 
> Im getting used to it but still annoyed.



Yes, install Windows 7


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Yes, install Windows 7



Or start8 or classic shell start menu


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> Or start8 or classic shell start menu



And how do you do that?


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Melvis said:


> And how do you do that?



Classic shell
start 8

install the desired exe as specified.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> Classic shell
> start 8
> 
> install the desired exe as specified.



My god if people hate it this much they have to design and make a program to get back the old start menu Microshaft should just patch it and bring it back for good, what a waste of time.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Melvis said:


> My god if people hate it this much they have to design and make a program to get back the old start menu Microshaft should just patch it and bring it back for good, what a waste of time.



They won`t which is why the START MENU crowd is pissed,Look at it this way if someone was smart enough to make it an App they would make a killing at it.Besides If you use Win8 out of the box,get over the learning curve of no start menu,You kinda find your speed pace for production .Just takes time.

DOS101 you The Dark Knight at Neowin by chance....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

i've got win8 pro, kinda wish i didnt. metro is really, really bad for desktop use and multitasking.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels download the free app Windows 8 cheats from the App store.Notice my picture ?That is the NASA Mars App (Which Free too)running be side Firefox on my desktop.


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2012)

Metro totally kills multitasking. I use metro apps only for browsing and pdf reading lol. Fullscreen stuff ain't for me


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

You can snap any program side by side.Does not have to be an APP.

Mussels or anyone new to Windows8 try this free app Windows8 cheats,It will go over some keyboard and other shortcuts to help with the learning curve. 

http://www.digitalmason.net/


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> They won`t which is why the START MENU crowd is pissed,Look at it this way if someone was smart enough to make it an App they would make a killing at it.Besides If you use Win8 out of the box,get over the learning curve of no start menu,You kinda find your speed pace for production .Just takes time.
> 
> DOS101 you The Dark Knight at Neowin by chance....



Yea i have been using it all afternoon and got used to it abit but not having the start button and always having to push into the bottom left to get the start thingy up is annoying and half the time i end up opening IE instead grrrr.

Overall i just don't like it sorry, to much extra work that shouldn't be there far as im concerned.

I had two friends have a play with it i said to them bring up the calculator none of them could find it, then i said, shut the computer down, 5 mins later they just gave up, its a poor design, but that's just me.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Melvis said:


> Yea i have been using it all afternoon and got used to it abit but not having the start button and always having to push into the bottom left to get the start thingy up is annoying and half the time i end up opening IE instead grrrr.
> 
> Overall i just don't like it sorry, to much extra work that shouldn't be there far as im concerned.
> 
> I had two friends have a play with it i said to them bring up the calculator none of them could find it, then i said, shut the computer down, 5 mins later they just gave up, its a poor design, but that's just me.



Go to the lower left or right
 left = Apps Metro then scroll for the calculator.Right = shut down settings search and apps.Or you could just winkey+X shortcuts.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

Melvis said:


> I had two friends have a play with it i said to them bring up the calculator none of them could find it, then i said, shut the computer down, 5 mins later they just gave up, its a poor design, but that's just me.



did the same, as did my brother. that alone gives away how bad the OS gets, its so god damned unintuitive.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> did the same, as did my brother. that alone gives away how bad the OS gets, its so god damned unintuitive.



At Metro right click the bottom select in the pop up ALL APPS Under Windows Accessories you will find the calculator.

Here download this,it should help. http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-US/app/windows-8-cheat-keys/24f62990-98c7-4c26-95cb-cb09267680e8


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> At Metro right click the bottom select in the pop up ALL APPS Under Windows Accessories you will find the calculator.



find the shortest way you can, to start calc.


see how many keypresses/clicks it takes.


on vista/7 i could click/hit the windows key, type cal and hit enter. more or less instant. can the same be done in 8? nope.


hell it even takes me longer to login, since the first keypress is what brings up the login screen -.-


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> At Metro right click the bottom select in the pop up ALL APPS Under Windows Accessories you will find the calculator.



Thats the problem i found this out BUT if you have never used it and no other version of Windows before this have at the bottom right a menu screen thingy that pops up, you just dont look for it and none of my friends did either, there isnt even a hint to say > click her eor hover here to bring up the menu (once on desktop) just silly


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

just click winkey+ c guys.......


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Or if you have a calculator button on your keyboard just use it.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Or if you have a calculator button on your keyboard just use it.



Cheat!! but agreed.

It was only a eg. I could of said bring up paint or something like that and they would of been stuck searching for it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> At Metro right click the bottom select in the pop up ALL APPS Under Windows Accessories you will find the calculator.
> 
> Here download this,it should help. http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/en-US/app/windows-8-cheat-keys/24f62990-98c7-4c26-95cb-cb09267680e8



When I click to store in metro I can see only very few apps, those that came with the OS mostly so what's the catch? Is it region locked, must I do something else?


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> on vista/7 i could click/hit the windows key, type cal and hit enter. more or less instant. can the same be done in 8? nope.



You can always hit win + r (Run) and type calc, notepad whatever there


----------



## Mussels (Oct 28, 2012)

Drone said:


> You can always hit win + r (Run) and type calc, notepad whatever there



that works if you know exactly what you're after, and its an exe. i can type sound and get the control panel sound, or sound recorder, or an exe called sound. they went from a useful search right in the start menu to this weird game of hide and keep hiding.


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2012)

Mussels said:


> *that works if you know exactly what you're after*, and its an exe. i can type sound and get the control panel sound, or sound recorder, or an exe called sound. they went from a useful search right in the start menu to this weird game of hide and keep hiding.


Yes but if you don't then you can just hit win + f (find) and search there. There are 3 categories: apps, settings and files. It's quite intuitive, I like it. W8 indexing is quite faster than W7.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> When I click to store in metro I can see only very few apps, those that came with the OS mostly so what's the catch? Is it region locked, must I do something else?



scroll over until you see Productivity go to new releases.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> DOS101 you The Dark Knight at Neowin by chance....



No I don't have an account there, though I do frequent it quite a bit.



Melvis said:


> Yea i have been using it all afternoon and got used to it abit but not having the start button and always having to push into the bottom left to get the start thingy up is annoying and half the time i end up opening IE instead grrrr.
> 
> Overall i just don't like it sorry, to much extra work that shouldn't be there far as im concerned.
> 
> I had two friends have a play with it i said to them bring up the calculator none of them could find it, then i said, shut the computer down, 5 mins later they just gave up, its a poor design, but that's just me.





Drone said:


> Yes but if you don't then you can just hit win + f (find) and search there. There are 3 categories: apps, settings and files. It's quite intuitive, I like it. W8 indexing is quite faster than W7.



What Drone said, Win + f, start typing "calc" and it shows up, click it. Done!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> scroll over until you see Productivity go to new releases.



I have tried everything. There are only few apps, all free. I can't select anything like "new releases". I live in Romania so maybe it's "****ed over here. Hope there's gonna be a fix.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Ultimate use conclusion: (please note I am using the Microsoft scale they use in their conferences 9 being amazing and 1 being "this is worse then windows me" *yep they really do this*)
Mouse and keyboard rating:3.8/9 
HTPC rating:6/9
Touch rating:8.5/9


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> I smell success. Windows RT is a winner. At last Microsoft can pose a real threat in the mobile business to Apple and Android. Apart from the app store which I'm sure will get bigger, Surface is in so many ways more useful than an iPad. This is a productivity tool, the iPad is a gadget.



Nope. Not for media junkies like me. The media players blow on Win RT. There are no proper media players.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> Ultimate use conclusion: (please note I am using the Microsoft scale they use in their conferences 9 being amazing and 1 being "this is worse then windows me" *yep they really do this*)
> Mouse and keyboard rating:3.8/9
> HTPC rating:6/9
> Touch rating:8.5/9



Yep, it's a touch OS. But you can completely ignore the start "formerly known as metro" UI launch the desktop app (yes, it's an app) and you're on a fast and reliable desktop PC OS.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 28, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> Nope. Not for media junkies like me. The media players blow on Win RT. There are no proper media players.



Give it time, someone (or Microsoft, I hope) will release a decent media player. VLC on RT would be awesome!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2012)

I have ran into the issue were if I disable my wireless card that the PC locks up and has to be hard rebooted LOL


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Yep, it's a touch OS. But you can completely ignore the start "formerly known as metro" UI launch the desktop app (yes, it's an app) and you're on a fast and reliable desktop PC OS.



Going to the start screen to pick a program while doing something else that originated from the desktop is a bit distracting sometimes though.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Give it time, someone (or Microsoft, I hope) will release a decent media player. VLC on RT would be awesome!



If it were to get on the Windows Store.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 28, 2012)

Managed to solve the mostly empty App store issue. It appears that if you set your language, time, region to Romania (and probably other unfortunate countries) the store defaults to an empty Romanian (or other unfortunate country) only store. 

So after a day messing with my windows live account and trying to find anything related on the web, troubleshooting the apps and whatnot I decided to change the language (some of the apps on the start screen were written in Romanian some in English). To cut the long story short now I am enjoying the app store (UK region). Wonder if set the language to US International, the store will have even more items to sell?


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 28, 2012)

Media Player Classic works fine on Win 8. IMO has and always will be the best option


----------



## Drone (Oct 28, 2012)

The thing I really really really hate that metro apps don't have close icon (you can only hit Windows key then navigate to left top corner and rightclick to close). Some apps don't even have usual functions.



> You may find that some apps can't print or share or search; that's the developer's choice.



You can't even manually save



> You won't see Save dialogues in Windows 8 apps either. They save automatically. To delete a file, select it and swipe from the top or bottom (or right click) to bring up the app-specific menu. Because the menus differ by app, there's no telling what you'll see; in the SkyDrive app, for example, you'll find, among other things, the Upload button that lets you shuffle files into your cloud space, while the Weather app lets you switch between Fahrenheit and Celsius, and set your home location.



Quotes are taken from the Globe and Mail. Canadian site I guess. 

W8 WTF: Where's the File menu? Lol confusing title but nice article  

A couple of nice read from PCMAG:

5 Reasons You Should Upgrade to W8

Clearing Up 5 W8 Confusions

and from PCWORLD:

W8 official review

Why you shouldn't upgrade to W8 and Why you should upgrade to W8

A quick-start guide for potential early adopters

Maximize your first 30 minutes with W8


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 28, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Media Player Classic works fine on Win 8. IMO has and always will be the best option



Not on WinRT, which the Surface tablets that went on sale, are running. 

The Surface pros are not out yet


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am having major connection issues with windows 8. I could load up a online game (BF3, dayz, CS, exec) and it would connect to a server and play for around 5 minutes then disconnect from the server and the internet would kinda spot out for about 30 seconds then come back. I tried three different WLAN cards and all same result. I did a fresh format and I am trying again but if it still does it I will have to go back windows 7


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I am having major connection issues with windows 8. I could load up a online game (BF3, dayz, CS, exec) and it would connect to a server and play for around 5 minutes then disconnect from the server and the internet would kinda spot out for about 30 seconds then come back. I tried three different WLAN cards and all same result. I did a fresh format and I am trying again but if it still does it I will have to go back windows 7



Is that only with wireless? Haven't had that issue through wired on my clean install of win8, played a lot of bf3 last night without any connection issue.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 29, 2012)

I installed Windows 8 Pro a week ago and I'm extremely happy with it so far.  I think the biggest change between it and Windows 7 is not an emphasis on the touchscreen but a de-emphasis of the mouse.  I can understand that if you like to point and click on everything, you probably will take more time to get anything done and you probably will be unhappy with Windows 8 .  But if you're like me and take the time to learn to use keyboard shortcuts and search, Windows 8 is much more intuitive than Windows 7 and allows you to be much more productive than you ever could be pointing and clicking.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Oct 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> find the shortest way you can, to start calc.
> 
> 
> see how many keypresses/clicks it takes.
> ...



I just did that, and calculator started with exactly that combination of steps.  I'm not sure what's different in your case.

edit: This is what you get when you press the windows key and type "cal".  Pressing enter will start the calculator.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 29, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> I just did that, and calculator started with exactly that combination of steps.  I'm not sure what's different in your case.
> 
> edit: This is what you get when you press the windows key and type "cal".  Pressing enter will start the calculator.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121028/Calculator.png



I just tried the same, and it works for me too.  hit Win key (goes to start), type calc (which automatically brings up search, hit enter and calculator pops up in desktop....


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Manofthem, I would use wired but its in the next room near the TV cable box


----------



## Norton (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Manofthem, I would use wired but its in the next room near the TV cable box



brandon check the hardware compatibility section on the Win8 website. I had an issue with Win8 release preview and those adapters. One wireless had issues (BSOD's and other issues) and the other was fine.

Don't remember the brand atm but one was a WNA1100 (didn't work) and the other was a WNA3100 (worked fine).... compatibility matched what the website had listed 

Hope this helps


----------



## Kalevalen (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm running 
Windows 8 Pro with Media Center
Start8 for classic desktop
JRiver Media Center 18
HDHomeRun Prime


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 29, 2012)

In-depth explanations of the "under the hood" changes in Windows 8 http://arstechnica.com/information-...er-on-the-inside-under-the-hood-of-windows-8/


----------



## Drone (Oct 29, 2012)

Some negative articles:

W8 The disastrous result of Microsoft's gutless equivocation

W8 Is a Desktop Disaster

And this is Startfinity a free utility to bring back start menu. It's absolutely free and cool. No need to pay for start8 or whatever it's called.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2012)

Drone said:


> Some negative articles:
> 
> W8 The disastrous result of Microsoft's gutless equivocation
> 
> ...




good, vistart was what i used and while it was free, it had its share of glitches. alternatives are always worth a try


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2012)

I don't know if it is my new mobo or Win 8, but my situation hasn't been so bad since W95, lol, keep Balmar far from me!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

erixx said:


> I don't know if it is my new mobo or Win 8, but my situation hasn't been so bad since W95, lol, keep Balmar far from me!



What seems to be the problem?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok small update, I did a full format *again* used a different wireless card (one of the three I tested) and did NOT install the latest updates but fell short of time to test. With the huge storm coming in, it knocked out my internet/TV during the night so until my ISP gets that taken care of, I will not be able to test. OH and BTW I am now getting "Windows could not be activated" on my second install on the same PC so if it says its invalid and MS will not help I will put in for a refund and say fuck windows 8.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Ok small update, I did a full format *again* used a different wireless card (one of the three I tested) and did NOT install the latest updates but fell short of time to test. With the huge storm coming in, it knocked out my internet/TV during the night so until my ISP gets that taken care of, I will not be able to test. OH and BTW I am now getting "Windows could not be activated" on my second install on the same PC so if it says its invalid and MS will not help I will put in for a refund and say fuck windows 8.



you likely need to upgrade over the fresh install. i had that issue with one of the $15 upgrade keys, error message was really uninformative.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> you likely need to upgrade over the fresh install. i had that issue with one of the $15 upgrade keys, error message was really uninformative.



Hmmm that is crappy cause it activated fine with my first clean install but with this new one it says it cannot activate :/


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmmm that is crappy cause it activated fine with my first clean install but with this new one it says it cannot activate :/



i had that at first on a clean install, but then i got a message saying it needed activation one time after i logged in. i found a command prompt command to give an alternate activation prompt and THAT one gave me the actual error message, saying that it recognised i was on a clean install and not an upgrade (and therefore would not work)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i had that at first on a clean install, but then i got a message saying it needed activation one time after i logged in. i found a command prompt command to give an alternate activation prompt and THAT one gave me the actual error message, saying that it recognised i was on a clean install and not an upgrade (and therefore would not work)



Damn. kinda sux cause I do not want to install windows 7 just to install windows 8 and then delete the old files :/


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> What seems to be the problem?



I am clueless and work at the office is increasing!

Frecuent blue screens.
Asus/Intel Management update for W8 does not install.
TV pci-e card is recognized only sometimes
Media Center used to start and warn of no tv card. Now it just doesn't launch...
BIOS reverts settings
PCI-E for video card only worked at x16 once (with only 2 other PCI-E, 1x, cards: tv card and Xfi card)

Edit: maybe it is related to user accounts and permissions: I started installing all with a "windows account" but later returned to my good old user account and deleted that windows account (both are admin acounts). 

I think I just need a week alone here and start all over.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Damn. kinda sux cause I do not want to install windows 7 just to install windows 8 and then delete the old files :/



You just need to have an eligible OS on your hard. Then do a clean install over it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> You just need to have an eligible OS on your hard. Then do a clean install over it.



Like a VERY small windows XP install? (I have a mini install of 153MB)


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

erixx said:


> I am clueless and work at the office is increasing!
> 
> Frecuent blue screens.
> Asus/Intel Management update for W8 does not install.
> ...



Have you done a clean install or only upgrade on top of 7?
I managed to install 5 year old drivers (for my wireless ASRock card and mobo drivers) using the troubleshoot function where you can selected in which OS the particular driver worked previously.


----------



## Drone (Oct 29, 2012)

For people who have troubles with drivers, open your IE and go to

http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/home.aspx

In search field type what you need: for instance I found needed wi-fi drivers by Atheros
http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=Atheros+AR9285

Choose your OS (Windows 8 obviously), download, create a restore point, then extract the cab to a folder and install manually in Device Manager, reboot.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 29, 2012)

YOU GUYS WITH THE UPGRADE DVD ,TRY FINDING THE MSD/TECHNET ISO...YOUR KEYS SHOULD WORK WITH CLEAN INSTALLS.

Also there is really no need to format the hard drive to re-install Win8,Just go to the PC Settings click General and select do Fresh Install(Advanced Options) with usb/dvd.This will re-install the os over top of the fuxed up install fresh.And Get this will keep your cd keys activated.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am liking the new features with windows 8 and making it between a PC and a tablet OS is not really that big of a buzz kill like others have said. I have noticed many similarities on the tablet side of the OS that mimic android


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a how to for the image back up making,Yes Win8 has a built in image maker cool stuff.

http://howto.cnet.com/8301-11310_39-57393066-285/how-to-create-a-custom-refresh-image-in-windows-8/


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Also there is really no need to format the hard drive to re-install Win8,Just go to the PC Settings click General and select do Fresh Install(Advanced Options) with usb/dvd.This will re-install the os over top of the fuxed up install fresh.And Get this will keep your cd keys activated.




Ok but a fresh new filesystem always better.

Sweet that there is a built-in image maker too.

CIO.com: "Minimize Metro"


----------



## erixx (Oct 29, 2012)

some more tweaks: 
http://lifehacker.com/5955755/how-t...st-annoyances-and-make-it-more-like-windows-7

I am getting a more stable experience after fixing my overclock voltages and some more.

So far, the most annoying aspect is that there are so many ways of doing the same!!! (charms, windows key, mouse cornering...)

And the "Metro/ModernUI" apps in the background, do they inform of the arrival of new emails, skype, etc? I have yet to see one notification... :-/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok but a fresh new filesystem always better.
> 
> Sweet that there is a built-in image maker too.
> 
> CIO.com: "Minimize Metro"


It lets you re-install from the usb/dvd.Will not ask you for the cd-key.

As for the built in image maker...boy is it slow......Make sure you run it when you go to bed,bang the wife or go for a beer at the bar.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 29, 2012)

H82LUZ73 said:


> ... bang the wife...



Maybe repeat this multiple times!


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 29, 2012)

Count me in. Rocking W8 for a day now. So far no issues, every W7 key shortcut works and with Stardock's Start8 I don't even have to deal with the Star Screen.

Working on settings to configure it to my liking, mainly default programs and such. Yay for ISO mounting!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 29, 2012)

Saw an interesting screenshot of Steam integrated into Metro tiles today at Reddit but now can't find it there...anyone running Steam yet?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 29, 2012)

Cheapest place to buy Windows 8 from?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Cheapest place to buy Windows 8 from?



the $15 upgrade deal from MS


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

Associated Press did a survey prior to launch. To quote:

"The phone survey of nearly 1,200 adults in the U.S. found 52 percent hadn't even heard of Windows 8 leading up to Friday's release of the redesigned software."

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/poll-scant-demand-microsofts-windows-8


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

Mussels said:


> the $15 upgrade deal from MS



I was hoping for the other version, you know the one you don't upgrade, just install  Sadly I don't have all my HDD's connected now and having a little 120Gb sucks for Windows and programs so the last thing I want to do is have a folder full of Windows 7 that I won't use.


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> ...so the last thing I want to do is have a folder full of Windows 7 that I won't use.



This offer is not only for upgrade. It lets you download Windows 8 installation files. And it lets you create an iso. You can burn that iso on DVD and install from that anytime on any machine (which has its own OEM w8 key) so there is no need to download iso everytime. Btw it's the same iso as it was for RTM, they didn't include that huge 160 MB update, meeeh.




Anywho ...

New articles from TechLife:

Top 10 things you need to know about Windows 8 and Surface

What's new in W8


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

Drone said:


> This offer is not only for upgrade. It lets you download Windows 8 installation files. And it lets you create an iso.



Including this way of doing it from Phusius?


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

^ yes that's the one. That method works for Windows 7 only. 

Windows XP and Vista users have other offer for $40.

But people who use Windows 8 Developer/consumer preview, or enterprise evaluation copy, need to jump through hoops. They have to format and install Windows 7 with their legit key and only after that they can upgrade to Windows 8. If they have no Windows 7 license they'll need to buy a one, or they can buy Windows 8 for $200.


----------



## ivicagmc (Oct 30, 2012)

Does anyone has WMC key to sent me? You know it is free upgrade for W8 profesional. 
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
I sent them request more than a day ago and still no response...


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

ivicagmc said:


> Does anyone has WMC key to sent me? You know it is free upgrade for W8 profesional.



Is it free? I didn't know. I'd like to have one as well.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

Ergh, apparently my copy of Windows isn't eligible .


----------



## Kreij (Oct 30, 2012)

ivicagmc said:


> Does anyone has WMC key to sent me? You know it is free upgrade for W8 profesional.
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/feature-packs
> I sent them request more than a day ago and still no response...





Drone said:


> Is it free? I didn't know. I'd like to have one as well.



I think Phisius posted a link to the free WMC in the other thread.
Try it again, there was some problems with getting the e-mail for some people.
I got mine right away and it installed fine.


----------



## ivicagmc (Oct 30, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think Phisius posted a link to the free WMC in the other thread.
> Try it again, there was some problems with getting the e-mail for some people.
> I got mine right away and it installed fine.



I tried 5 diffident emails and still don't work. You don't have one to spare?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

Drone said:


> But people who use Windows 8 Developer/consumer preview, or enterprise evaluation copy, need to jump through hoops. They have to format and install Windows 7 with their legit key and only after that they can upgrade to Windows 8.



No. I upgraded with the 40$/30Euro offer from Release Preview.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone know how to change the background of the start screen to a custom picture?


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone know how to change the background of the start screen?





Dos101 said:


> Windows 8 Tips
> 
> 1. Change log on screen picture,Go to user account ,Select Make Changes to user account under PC Settings ,Then under Personalize Select any picture you want.
> 2. get Control panel icon on desktop,Go to control panel,Select Personalization,Go to the Change desktop icon and select the control panel one.Instant Control panel at your desktop.
> ...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


>



No the start screen. Not the logging on screen. Im talking about the Metro background.

Also you guys doing clean installs......you don't have to. See? Doing that will allow you to do clean installs without having to worry about the key.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the start screen. Not the logging on screen. Im talking about the Metro background.



Ah, nevermind then. :/


----------



## 2wicked (Oct 30, 2012)

Kreij said:


> I think Phisius posted a link to the free WMC in the other thread.
> Try it again, there was some problems with getting the e-mail for some people.
> I got mine right away and it installed fine.



A couple of days ago it was 36+ hrs wait for mine to arrive anyone doing it now just needs to be patient.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Anyone know how to change the background of the start screen to a custom picture?



http://vhanla.deviantart.com/art/Windows-8-ModernUI-Start-Screen-Changer-332528082


----------



## Techtu (Oct 30, 2012)

Well you can now count me in the Windows 8 Club  

I hated Windows 8 when I tried it on the preview but spending some real time working around the in's and out's I find it to be pretty sweet and overall an improvement on the usability of the user.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! W8 Media Center supports blu-ray natively. Arcsoft can't be pleased by this... I think I'll move W8 over to my HTPC.


----------



## Kalevalen (Oct 30, 2012)

I can tell you right now that no version of Windows 8 that includes DVD (or Blu-Ray) playback capabilities. If u want to play these disks in Windows 8 you must have third party software.

http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/...ck-and-windows-media-center-in-windows-8.aspx


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

> Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer shared some statistics at the annual Build developer conference, citing that *4 million Windows users have already upgraded their operating systems since it was launched late last week*.



Well now nobody can say that W8 flopped.


----------



## Kalevalen (Oct 30, 2012)

Sure they can people love to hate.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

Have you guys seen the Asus Taichi Ultrabook/Tablet? I want one!

http://www.asus.com/vivo/en/taichi.htm


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2012)

I got windows 8 on my laptop. It definitely is faster than 7. I feel like I am constantly fighting it though. Most of that I guess is because the OS is barely a week since release. Windows 8 screen brightness settings for my screen are completely different than 7. I probably got 4 settings instead of 10 now. No big deal. I am still trying to get my finger scanner working for login too.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

Windows 8 is just a pretty good OS, but allows innovation in the hardware we see coming in the next few weeks. I mean check out the Asus Taichi I posted. That thing will do it all! And you can run an Ivy Bridge Intel i7 in it! fricking sweet! I want to ditch my Toshiba laptop for one.



TheMailMan78 said:


> No the start screen. Not the logging on screen. Im talking about the Metro background.
> 
> Also you guys doing clean installs......you don't have to. See? Doing that will allow you to do clean installs without having to worry about the key.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121030/Untitled.png



Are you running Windows 8 yet?


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Have you guys seen the Asus Taichi Ultrabook/Tablet? I want one!
> 
> http://www.asus.com/vivo/en/taichi.htm



Looks pretty good. Samsung ATIV looks good too.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Have you guys seen the Asus Taichi Ultrabook/Tablet? I want one!
> 
> http://www.asus.com/vivo/en/taichi.htm



Weren't these supposed to be launched later? I mean this is like Surface Pro will be.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Windows 8 is just a pretty good OS, but allows innovation in the hardware we see coming in the next few weeks. I mean check out the Asus Taichi I posted. That thing will do it all! And you can run an Ivy Bridge Intel i7 in it! fricking sweet! I want to ditch my Toshiba laptop for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you running Windows 8 yet?



Yup.


----------



## erocker (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That thing will do it all!



With HD4000 graphics? Define "do it all".


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> With HD4000 graphics? Define "do it all".



All except BF3 type of gaming.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 30, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No the start screen. Not the logging on screen. Im talking about the Metro background.
> 
> Also you guys doing clean installs......you don't have to. See? Doing that will allow you to do clean installs without having to worry about the key.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121030/Untitled.png


 How come i get the feeling you used it ? And if yes what one you go for?

I just used the refresh one back in DP ... and tried the Advance one with restore from image file.Worked by the way.



erocker said:


> With HD4000 graphics? Define "do it all".





Crap Daddy said:


> All except BF3 type of gaming.




I think Erocker was talking about no support in 8 for 4000 and older 


Oh poop  silly me ,your talking about the arm/tab/netbook thing above....But still I thought 8 had no support for 4000 cards.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

erocker said:


> With HD4000 graphics? Define "do it all".



Work, Media/entertainment, some gaming, but i wouldn't get it if Gaming is the only thing you plan on doing.



H82LUZ73 said:


> How come i get the feeling you used it ? And if yes what one you go for?
> 
> I just used the refresh one back in DP ... and tried the Advance one with restore from image file.Worked by the way.
> 
> ...



INTEL HD4000 integrated graphics that in Ivy Bridge CPUs.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Work, Media/entertainment, some gaming, but i wouldn't get it if Gaming is the only thing you plan on doing.
> 
> 
> 
> INTEL HD4000 integrated graphics that in Ivy Bridge CPUs.



Just took a closer look at Taichi. It really is outstanding. Full HD IPS... Win 8 should shine on this piece of tech. Unfortunately will be way out of my price range. Now, what happens when you forget to switch off the back display while you're enjoying some porn in a, let's say, slightly crowded environment?


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just took a closer look at Taichi. It really is outstanding. Full HD IPS... Win 8 should shine on this piece of tech. Unfortunately will be way out of my price range. Now, what happens when you forget to switch off the back display while you're enjoying some porn in a, let's say, slightly crowded environment?



"Oops... Not like you guys don't do it either."


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just took a closer look at Taichi. It really is outstanding. Full HD IPS... Win 8 should shine on this piece of tech. Unfortunately will be way out of my price range. Now, what happens when you forget to switch off the back display while you're enjoying some porn in a, let's say, slightly crowded environment?



haha! Thats sick.

You shouldn't be watching porn in public anyways!

Im interested to know the price as well. Atleast for the i5 version as my friends mom is looking to get a laptop, and I told her about these ultrabook/tablet hybrids and she wants one.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 30, 2012)

These guys are not overly excited. Look at the price (UK):

http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/laptop/3407948/asus-taichi-ultrabook-hands-on-review/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 30, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> These guys are not overly excited. Look at the price (UK):
> 
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/reviews/laptop/3407948/asus-taichi-ultrabook-hands-on-review/



Holy shit.


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm getting high CPU usage from "microsoft windows search filter host" and it won't let me end the process, How do I fix this?


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2012)

Techtu said:
			
		

> I'm getting high CPU usage from "microsoft windows search filter host" and it won't let me end the process, How do I fix this?



That shouldn't happen because search in Windows 8 is much more optimized than W7 or Vista search. But if it causes troubles then disable Windows Search and indexing. If you never search files then disabling this service is nobrainer.




_________________________________

W8 Security: What's New? Good article here's some snippet:



> *Loading the AV First*
> Regardless of whether you are using Windows Defender or a different anti-malware product, Windows 8 has tweaked its load process so that security software runs first. Early Launch Anti-Malware (ELAM) insures that the first software driver loaded into Windows 8 is a driver from the user's anti-malware software.
> In previous versions, if the malware executed and was loaded into system memory before the operating system and the antivirus, it was difficult to detect and remove. *SecureBoot prevents rootkits from interfering with the OS, and ELAM ensures that pre-approved anti-malware software drivers are loaded before any other application.*



Like they sais it sounds "fundamentally sound".



_________________________


@ *Dos101* Now I run proper Pro version. You can add me to that group. Thanks.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 31, 2012)

guys, i don't have any previous version of windows, so i can't use windows upgrade and i need windows 8 pro full as stand alone, i find something is that ok or not
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H3SW4I/?tag=tec06d-20
or should i take this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094NXBZ0/?tag=tec06d-20
if there is better deal i will be appreciate.


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 31, 2012)

Taichi, 5 hours battery life for $1800? no thanks dude lol


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 31, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Taichi, 5 hours battery life for $1800? no thanks dude lol



Ya no kidding, though in the US it's supposed to be $1300 ($1500 for the 256GB) http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/23/asus-taichi-pricing-availability/

Still pretty expensive, though I would get it over a MacBook Air any day.



Drone said:


> @ *Dos101* Now I run proper Pro version. You can add me to that group. Thanks.



Done good sir.



Techtu said:


> Well you can now count me in the Windows 8 Club



Nice! You running the Pro version?


@ Everyone.....If I missed adding you as a member, or I put you under the wrong heading, send me a PM and I'll correct it (check the OP).


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 31, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> @ Everyone.....If I missed adding you as a member, or I put you under the wrong heading, send me a PM and I'll correct it (check the OP).




Running W8 Pro with Media Center


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 31, 2012)

Hayder_Master said:


> guys, i don't have any previous version of windows, so i can't use windows upgrade and i need windows 8 pro full as stand alone, i find something is that ok or not
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008H3SW4I/?tag=tec06d-20
> or should i take this
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0094NXBZ0/?tag=tec06d-20
> if there is better deal i will be appreciate.



Get a hold of the Release Preview. It is free but I don't know if it still is available and can still be upgraded. I had RP installed, ran the upgrader it checked and then it took me to the store where I bought the upgrade for 30 Euro. Download, burn ISO, did a clean install over the RP and everything is fine. It is the cheapest way but I can't guarantee it works now (I had the RP installed clean 2 months ago over a Vista OEM)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 31, 2012)

You can add me to the pro version list


----------



## manofthem (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes, add me too please. Windows 8 Pro 64bit


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 31, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Yes, add me too please. Windows 8 Pro 64bit





brandonwh64 said:


> You can add me to the pro version list





TRWOV said:


> Running W8 Pro with Media Center



Done


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 31, 2012)

> Here’s my take on Windows 8 as a UNIX and OSX bigot
> 
> Summary: I like it, I’m not going back to 7.
> -It boots fast. Keeps the kernel structure in hiberfil.sys for instant startup.
> ...



http://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/12dh72/ok_so_i_dont_hate_windows_8/


----------



## Drone (Oct 31, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> -No drivers to install. Everything ran out of the box. I did however reinstall my nvidia driver but it did install the latest driver version.



Yes and no. Unfortunately some drivers are out of date (ahci drivers for example).


----------



## Techtu (Oct 31, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Nice! You running the Pro version?



Yes it's the Pro version.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 1, 2012)

Just a quick question. If you upgrade from Win7 OEM to Win8 and for some reason you don't like it anymore can you reinstall and activate Win7 or you are stuck with Win 8?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just a quick question. If you upgrade from Win7 OEM to Win8 and for some reason you don't like it anymore can you reinstall and activate Win7 or you are stuck with Win 8?



your win 7 key doesnt get deactivated, not sure about an uninstall however. best bet would be formatting and reinstalling 7


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Just a quick question. If you upgrade from Win7 OEM to Win8 and for some reason you don't like it anymore can you reinstall and activate Win7 or you are stuck with Win 8?


W7 key doesn't go away you can revert anytime. 
Actually before installing a new OS it's good to create an image of your previous OS so if you won't like next OS you can just restore the image and it's ready to go.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yes and no. Unfortunately some drivers are out of date (ahci drivers for example).



Yeah I knew that wasn't totally "true" and should have commented as to such.

Compare this to what everyone (rightly) thought of Vista...



Mussels said:


> your win 7 key doesnt get deactivated, not sure about an uninstall however. best bet would be formatting and reinstalling 7



Or make an image of your 7 install first (unless it was time for a clean anyway).


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2012)

W8 desktop review

And here's some unhappy rant by extremetech 

This graph has drawn my attention to it:


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 1, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Or make an image of your 7 install first (unless it was time for a clean anyway).



It's for a friend. He doesn't have a problem doing clean install afterwards if necessary.
Me, I'm already a believer in Win 8.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Drone said:


> W8 desktop review
> 
> And here's some unhappy rant by extremetech
> 
> ...



That's why we have the choice of doing it in either desktop or metro. Metro is for the average Joe who wants things to be big, simple, and linear. Desktop is for everyone else. Though most metro apps look beautiful on my 50" plasma


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 1, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Though most metro apps look beautiful on my 50" plasma



Veddy intahesting...

Makes sense though what with XBox integrations and what not as well as the general direction of the platform.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 1, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> That's why we have the choice of doing it in either desktop or metro. Metro is for the average Joe who wants things to be big, simple, and linear. Desktop is for everyone else. Though most metro apps look beautiful on my 50" plasma



Exactly my thoughts. One click and you're on the desktop. But it's cool to have a radio streaming app running on the left of the screen. Win 8 is more fun and I'm sure it will be polished. And I also use an LCD TV as a monitor, though it's only 32" and it looks great.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Exactly my thoughts. One click and you're on the desktop. But it's cool to have a radio streaming app running on the left of the screen. Win 8 is more fun and I'm sure it will be polished. And I also use an LCD TV as a monitor, though it's only 32" and it looks great.



Exactly, snapping programs to the side is AMAZING! (more so on my Surface). Plus the clean look of the Start screen and of most Metro apps suits TV's more than it does monitors.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 1, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Exactly, snapping programs to the side is AMAZING! (more so on my Surface). Plus the clean look of the Start screen and of most Metro apps suits TV's more than it does monitors.



Have you tried the Big Picture mode for Steam? It's great on a TV screen.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 1, 2012)

I wonder if Steam and Origin are gonna have native Metro apps.


----------



## Drone (Nov 1, 2012)

Microsoft Surface RT Review by MobileTechReview


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 1, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Have you tried the Big Picture mode for Steam? It's great on a TV screen.



I like it a lot, just a little slow for me (since I'm not always on Steam). I agree though, looks great on a TV!



TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if Steam and Origin are gonna have native Metro apps.



Well considering Gabe hates Windows 8, I doubt it. EA might be too cheap to make one, but you never know.



Drone said:


> Microsoft Surface RT Review by MobileTechReview



Great review, very thorough and not judgmental while going through the features. One of the few reviews that don't immediately jump to negativity because it's ARM based. Love it when she talked about the keyboard "Pretty much like Apple's smart cover only this one actually does something" 

Found it funny too when she said she uses the trackpad quite a bit instead of touching the screen, especially in desktop mode. Totally opposite for me, I almost forget about the trackpad.

I love my Surface so far. It does everything I need it to do and the battery lasts all day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is a clever ad in a tv show.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFypTNsyEHY This looks like the pro ?


----------



## caleb (Nov 2, 2012)

Which user account did you guys go with the MS one or just local?
Are there any things one must read about before installing ? File system and stuff like that ?


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 2, 2012)

I went with local and no its pretty much the same as 7.


----------



## 20mmrain (Nov 2, 2012)

Anyone else noticing Memory leaks with windows 8? I Googled it and the two areas I noticed were with AMD/ATI drivers (Which I am an nvidia user) and with Battlefield 3 (Possibly the problem but I haven't run it yet).

If others are getting the same symptoms has anyone else fixed it yet. If specs are needed they are up to date under my profile pic.


----------



## Drone (Nov 2, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Anyone else noticing Memory leaks with windows 8? I Googled it and the two areas I noticed were with AMD/ATI drivers (Which I am an nvidia user)




I've noticed some leaks. I couldn't find the cause (couldn't care less about battlefield or whatever) but I fix it with Wise Memeory optimizer. It always works. Normal state (not idle and not overloaded either) uses less than 800 MB of RAM (x64 version here).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Anyone else noticing Memory leaks with windows 8? I Googled it and the two areas I noticed were with AMD/ATI drivers (Which I am an nvidia user) and with Battlefield 3 (Possibly the problem but I haven't run it yet).



I'm not playing BF3 on the Win8 machine but I'm sure you could run the game in Win7 compatibility mode.

On a side note, another Windows 8 "cheat code" is win key + printscreen takes a snapshot of your screen. Png file in pictures folder.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

Are any of you guys checking your event viewer? I get stange warnings there like.....

"taskhostex (2840) The database cache size maintenance task has taken 60 seconds without completing. This may result in severe performance degradation. Current cache size is 122 buffers above the configured cache limit (153 percent of target). Cache size maintenance evicted 2 buffers, made 100107 flush attempts, and successfully flushed 0 buffers. It has run 58838 times since maintenance was triggered."

I know its a new OS with nothing really compatible but still this kinda crap bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

I played BF3 a few times for 1-2 hrs each time after installing Win8, and i didn't notice anything unusual going on.  I didn't check for any errors in the Event Viewer, but performance was solid without any noticeable issues.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I played BF3 a few times for 1-2 hrs each time after installing Win8, and i didn't notice anything unusual going on.  I didn't check for any errors in the Event Viewer, but performance was solid without any noticeable issues.



I don't have any problems other then my OCD telling me to check the event viewer ever 10 minutes


----------



## manofthem (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I don't have any problems other then my OCD telling me to check the event viewer ever 10 minutes



I never thought to check it before, but now that I'm going to be thinking of it, i'll more be aware and take a gander


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

manofthem said:


> I never thought to check it before, but now that I'm going to be thinking of it, i'll more aware and take a gander



No one ever does.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are any of you guys checking your event viewer? I get stange warnings there like.....
> 
> "taskhostex (2840) The database cache size maintenance task has taken 60 seconds without completing. This may result in severe performance degradation. Current cache size is 122 buffers above the configured cache limit (153 percent of target). Cache size maintenance evicted 2 buffers, made 100107 flush attempts, and successfully flushed 0 buffers. It has run 58838 times since maintenance was triggered."
> 
> I know its a new OS with nothing really compatible but still this kinda crap bothers the hell out of me.



OK, I just checked. The same warning appeared for me the first time today about an hour ago and had several instances until half an hour ago. Strange coincidence?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 2, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> OK, I just checked. The same warning appeared for me the first time today about an hour ago and had several instances until half an hour ago. Strange coincidence?



Dunno. How many warnings do you have in total for the past 7 days?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno. How many warnings do you have in total for the past 7 days?



114 Errors and 98 warnings. Don't give a damn. Interesting thing is his particular warning appeared just today.


----------



## caleb (Nov 3, 2012)

Running PRO and I think i like it so far. The GUI needs some tweaking that's for sure - corner clicking explorer is a bit annoying.

How do I link my google account when it with 2 step authentication ?


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2012)

0 Errors 8 Warnings in my eventvwr (since October 26). Holy cow it's 8 days since W8 got released, time flies so fast! 

Whatever ... two utilities people might need

W8 codecs for those who don't have WMC

And another Start Menu for W8 from IOBIT.



			
				Crap Daddy said:
			
		

> win key + printscreen takes a snapshot of your screen. Png file in pictures folder.



It's in the opening post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 3, 2012)

Drone said:


> 0 Errors 8 Warnings in my eventvwr (since October 26). Holy cow it's 8 days since W8 got released, time flies so fast!
> 
> Whatever ... two utilities people might need
> 
> ...



What mobo are you running? I have a feeling most my problems are from all the beta drivers that are out right now. ALSO have you restarted in 8 days?


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> What mobo are you running?


It's Asus Laptop 



> ALSO have you restarted in 8 days?


Yes I restart after updates and after drivers' installation (I installed realtek audio and nvidia beta drivers). Also I shut down laptop when I don't use it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 3, 2012)

1 critical (hard shutdown due to a lock up), 60 errors and 86 warnings over here. SRT got out of sync a couple of times though, don't know if that's giving me the errors. I don't know if it's the SRT driver or the SSD, I'll swicht the SSD to see if that's the problem.


----------



## Millennium (Nov 3, 2012)

Count me in. Installed but currently still using 7 - we'll see. Pro version.

thanks


----------



## caleb (Nov 3, 2012)

Bumping my question : How the heck to you add google stuff when you have 2 step auth


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 4, 2012)

caleb said:


> Bumping my question : How the heck to you add google stuff when you have 2 step auth



You have to authorize the program.


----------



## caleb (Nov 4, 2012)

I see that Microsoft needs to be an arse after all - can't add Gtalk to messenger.

Thanks for the tip MM


----------



## caleb (Nov 4, 2012)

2 questions:
Where is the button to shutdown the system 
Where is clock


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2012)

caleb said:


> 2 questions:
> Where is the button to shutdown the system
> Where is clock



mouse to bottom right corner, drag right. its under power in there somewhere.

clock, no idea. probably only available as a metro tile, or full screen app


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 4, 2012)

Mussels said:


> mouse to bottom right corner, drag right. its under power in there somewhere.
> 
> clock, no idea.



Mouse bottom right. Shutdown is under settings. Also the clock highlights when you move the mouse over the right side options.


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2012)

Some hot stuff:

*Windows* + *,* makes all windows transparent (desktop peek)

*Windows* + *.* snaps window to the right/left (toggling each time you press *.*)



*Closing Metro apps*: 



> Drag it with your mouse from the top of the screen all the way down to the bottom. As you drag, the app will miminize into a thumbnail, and when you reach the bottom, it will disappear from view.


 Or you can just hit Alt+F4 

*Turn Live Tiles on/off*



> Right-click on the tiles. A settings bar on the bottom will pop up with an option to turn the Live Tile on or off. Simply select the preferred option, and you're all set.




You can find all the tricks there. Such as: Adjust SmartScreen settings, Create a picture password, Boot to the desktop without an app, Log in without a username or password, Find the Windows games folder, Activate Family Safety, Use Windows 8 apps and your desktop simultaneously and much more ... 




____________________

Windows Surface Phone concept

*Microsoft thought to be testing a Surface Phone*


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 4, 2012)

caleb said:


> 2 questions:
> Where is the button to shutdown the system
> Where is clock



On the right side move your mouse to the bottom right and wait for the charms bar to appear, click Settings, Power, Shutdown

The clock appears when the charms bar appears. Alternatively there is a Metro app called "The Time" that displays the time/date in a tile.



Drone said:


> Windows Surface Phone concept
> 
> *Microsoft thought to be testing a Surface Phone*
> 
> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/surface-windows-phone-concept.jpg



I think that belongs in the Windows Phone users Clubhouse http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=174046


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 4, 2012)

20mmrain said:


> Anyone else noticing Memory leaks with windows 8? I Googled it and the two areas I noticed were with AMD/ATI drivers (Which I am an nvidia user) and with Battlefield 3 (Possibly the problem but I haven't run it yet).
> 
> If others are getting the same symptoms has anyone else fixed it yet. If specs are needed they are up to date under my profile pic.



I got my first sad face today while playing Battlefield 3. The screen lagged for a second at intermittent intervals but after a few minutes it was a slideshow while the HDD LED lighted up like crazy. I've been having problems with SRT lately (I think it's the SSD, I have a Samsung mSATA SSD coming to see if that solves it) so I disabled it but I still got the sad face after a couple of rounds.  

So it's a driver problem? Maybe 12.11beta would solve it? Using 12.10 ATM. It was working fine before, maybe a W8 update broke it? Last week I played for about 4 hours straight with no problems.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 4, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I got my first sad face today while playing Battlefield 3. The screen lagged for a second at intermittent intervals but after a few minutes it was a slideshow while the HDD LED lighted up like crazy. I've been having problems with SRT lately (I think it's the SSD, I have a Samsung mSATA SSD coming to see if that solves it) so I disabled it but I still got the sad face after a couple of rounds.
> 
> So it's a driver problem? Maybe 12.11beta would solve it? Using 12.10 ATM. It was working fine before, maybe a W8 update broke it? Last week I played for about 4 hours straight with no problems.



Maybe the memory leak that some have reported under win 8? Have you checked your memory usage while it was "slideshowing" ? Might try to run it in win 7 compatibility mode?


----------



## Melvis (Nov 5, 2012)

I got a question...with Windows 8 i noticed you must have a email address, now does this mean your windows is locked to the email address? and do you HAVE to have an email address to use windows 8 or to install it?

Cheers


----------



## Millennium (Nov 5, 2012)

I didn't link to my MS account so no, no email address required. Might be needed for some functions but worked fine without it.


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 5, 2012)

the email address is just to purchase apps and connect your email I think


----------



## Techtu (Nov 5, 2012)

Anyone else tried running 3Dmark 11? 

I get this error code no matter what I do and can't find a fix on Google (yet).

Workload Single init returned error message: DXGI call IDXGISwapChain::SetFullscreenState failed:

The requested functionality is not supported by the device or the driver.

DXGI_ERROR_NOT_CURRENTLY_AVAILABLE.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys I have W8 Pro, but haven't installed it yet. Do you think it will work ok with my computer system not for sure if I will have any drivers for W8...

This maybe help I just watched it.
[yt]-ijE3RSeTrU[/yt]


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 5, 2012)

It will work. I installed almost five year old drivers for my wifi card. Click right on the exe and choose troubleshoot compatibility.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok if I have some free time today then i will be installing W8 Pro, I have the upgrade but i'm going to try and do full install.


----------



## Drone (Nov 5, 2012)

Surface RT costs just $271 to make

Here's Surface teardown picture lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Anyone else tried running 3Dmark 11?
> 
> I get this error code no matter what I do and can't find a fix on Google (yet).
> 
> ...



Update your directx. Windows 8 doesn't do it automatically.



Crap Daddy said:


> 114 Errors and 98 warnings. Don't give a damn. Interesting thing is his particular warning appeared just today.



I had IE unexpectedly quit on me today on when I opened it on the desktop and it instantly recovered. Something about the Hash. I get a new SSD this week, a 256GB SATA 3 so Ill be doing a reinstall anyway. lol.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Update your directx. Windows 8 doesn't do it automatically.



I tried but said was already up to date, I since switched my GPU fan profile back to auto rather than a custom profile which seems to be the problem for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 5, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I tried but said was already up to date, I since switched my GPU fan profile back to auto rather than a custom profile which seems to be the problem for me.



LoL! Welcome early adopters!


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2012)

Got W8 Pro installed with Media Center, slowly finding out how things work and getting all my stuff back on.

My biggest problem I can't change my background...


----------



## manofthem (Nov 6, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> My biggest problem I can't change my background...



Desktop background?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2012)

manofthem said:


> Desktop background?



Yes, but after a restart it's working now. installing Newegg app.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Drone said:


> Surface RT costs just $271 to make
> 
> Here's Surface teardown picture lol
> 
> http://www.geek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Microsoft-Surface-Teardown__3_1.jpg



Are they hitting Apple-level margins now?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys having some problems with my Music when i'm on the desktop like the pic below music sounds normal, but once I go to start menu it gets so quiet that I have to almost max out my speakers anyone know why this is?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 6, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys having some problems with my Music when i'm on the desktop like the pic below music sounds normal, but once I go to start menu it gets so quiet that I have to almost max out my speakers anyone know why this is?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Capture1006.jpg



The start menu doesn't like techno?


----------



## Frick (Nov 6, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Windows To Go thing? I hadn't heard about it until I read about it in an article this afternoon. I know it's only for enterprise, but still. Sounds pretty nice.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Hey guys having some problems with my Music when i'm on the desktop like the pic below music sounds normal, but once I go to start menu it gets so quiet that I have to almost max out my speakers anyone know why this is?
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121106/Capture1006.jpg



check control panel -> sound, win vista/7 had a feature that muted volume by 80% in apps were open that used a mic. 8 might do something similar with the start menu


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mussels said:


> check control panel -> sound, win vista/7 had a feature that muted volume by 80% in apps were open that used a mic. 8 might do something similar with the start menu



Thank You so much! This should be added to OP if anyone uses the music player that came with W8.

Fix for W8 Music player for lowering sound by 80%, when using background apps at the same time.

Settings > Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound > Communications > Do Nothing


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Thank You so much! This should be added to OP if anyone uses the music player that came with W8.
> 
> Fix for W8 Music player for lowering sound by 80%, when using background apps at the same time.
> 
> ...



well the setting has been around since vista, so its not exactly news to a lot of people. weird that the start menu activated it tho, unless its voice controlled.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ive never had this problem, and have no voice devices, only my speakers.


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I have another issue I can't get these to download and update! I've tried each one by its self and in many different orders.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I have another issue I can't get these to download and update! I've tried each one by its self and in many different orders.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/Capture1023.jpg



You did the 15 dollar update or the 40 dollar update?


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Well I have another issue I can't get these to download and update! I've tried each one by its self and in many different orders.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121107/Capture1023.jpg



I've had the odd issue with that as well, and this is the "fix" I found to work:

Close out of the store (make sure it is closed, not minimized).

Go to C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Download (this is the folder the Store uses to download all apps/updates before installing them)

Delete everything in that folder and empty the Recycle Bin.

Open the Store and try the updates again.


----------



## erixx (Nov 7, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Anyone else tried running 3Dmark 11?
> 
> I get this error code no matter what I do and can't find a fix on Google (yet).
> 
> ...



I am unable to run my purchased 3DMark2006 with the w8 "patch".
Also not able to run the TPU GPU-Z app with its '3D test"
Both give a directx error message: "d3d..._43.dll not designed for windows" !!!!

Using latest geforce beta drivers. Suspects? Lucid+intel iGPU drivers?


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 7, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You did the 15 dollar update or the 40 dollar update?



It's the $40 dollar version, but i had code to make it cheaper.


Will try to delete the stuff.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thought this was kind of funny, especially since Windows 8 is only 12 days old http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-...traffic?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Funny how there are people on this forum saying that nobody will buy this ugly useless OS


----------



## Drone (Nov 7, 2012)

11 alternatives to W8's built-in apps

Pretty good list. Many people find buil-in apps pretty basic so they could like these programs.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Drone said:


> 11 alternatives to W8's built-in apps
> 
> Pretty good list. Many people find buil-in apps pretty basic so they could like these programs.



Didn't know about some of those. The "All My Storage" app is nice stopgap until Dropbox comes out with their app.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 8, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> Maybe the memory leak that some have reported under win 8? Have you checked your memory usage while it was "slideshowing" ? Might try to run it in win 7 compatibility mode?



Well, just as mysteriously as they appeared they are gone now 

Now my other "problem" is that for some reason japanese characters appear as squares and they were showing fine before... I suspect that the Media Center install is the culprit but I'm not entirely sure. It's the last thing I installed before noticing the change.  Too bad MS changed the way it handled the character set. In XP you could add as many as you wanted, now you need to change your location  to "Japan", restart and change it back again.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

I went to install windows 8 on my new SSD last night and it took 3 hours to get it activated! Found out they allow two activations and then lock the serial number. Tech support in the Philippians acted as if I stole it. They wanted to remote connect and root around in my drive. I told em to screw off and found a way to activate it via an automated service. That worked. THEN I added the media pack I had a serial number for and IT DEACTVATED Windows 8 again. Restarted and it was fine.

Anyway I learned three things I wanted to give you a heads up on.

 1. Activations are limited. Keep that in mind.

2. Remote connect is ON BY DEFAULT! I turned that crap off.

3. Use the automated service in the system properties.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2012)

So the activation works differently from earlier versions of Windows then? And two activations and then lockdown? I assume you have an OEM licence, but that is just crazy.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Frick said:


> So the activation works differently from earlier versions of Windows then? And two activations and then lockdown? I assume you have an OEM licence, but that is just crazy.



No I have an upgrade. But ya I was about to buy a plane ticket and bust someone in the mouth.


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Activations are limited. Keep that in mind.




It's not true. Upgrade Activation (OEM) keys are *unlimted* (for one machine of course). Anyone can reinstall W8 as many times as they want. Though, *to activate the upgrade version* one will need to reinstall their previous copy of Windows (XP/Vista or 7) first, then install Windows 8 Upgrade. And only then activate. So people who upgrade from previous version of Windows:

*Do not lose your previous Windows keys!*

Info taken from http://social.technet.microsoft.com forums.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> It's not true. Upgrade Activation (OEM) keys are *unlimted* (for one machine of course). Anyone can reinstall W8 as many times as they want. Though, *to activate the upgrade version* one will need to reinstall their previous copy of Windows (XP/Vista or 7) first, then install Windows 8 Upgrade. And only then activate. So people who upgrade from previous version of Windows:
> 
> *Do not lose your previous Windows keys!*
> 
> Info taken from http://social.technet.microsoft.com forums.



Well I can tell you that's not true. I dealt with it first hand last night with MS on the phone.


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2012)

A friend of mine dealt with it, it worked.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> A friend of mine dealt with it, it worked.



Thats nice.......Anyway here is a work around for the problem that Drone says doesn't exist. 

1. Run the registry editor (regedit) 
2. Find the following key: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Setup\OOBE 
3. Change the value for 'MediaBootInstall' from 1 to 0 
4. Open an elevated command prompt (run as admin) 
5. Run the following command: slmgr -rearm 
6. Reboot

That works also if you don't wanna run the automated phone service.


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats nice.......Anyway here is a work around for the problem that Drone says doesn't exist.



Mussels also did that upgrade thing and activated. And that method was discussed here many times.

And btw I have *two*   smileys for you.

kthxbai


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> Mussels also did that upgrade thing and activated. And that method was discussed here many times.
> 
> And btw I have *two*   smileys for you.
> 
> kthxbai



How many times? Because I'm talking about doing a clean install with an upgrade version.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Well I can tell you that's not true. I dealt with it first hand last night with MS on the phone.



Yeah well this isn't true in my experience...except for a couple times like the last time I installed my Windows 7 "upgrade" on my new build 4 days ago. At least three times after buying the copy I clean reinstalled it on my P55 rig (did have to use phone activation the third time iirc) but then the next time it said key was not valid. I ended up having to call activation support to talk to a person who, of course, would not budge from the byline that you had to install a previous version of Windows first. Well, fortunately I have XP and Vista from work. I know I was able to re-install it a couple more times without all that BS...until 4 days ago when the same shit happened. Installed Vista first this time but also had to go through automated phone deal before it would activate. So I am finding it not to be consistent...except what you hear from their call center drones, of course.

So now I just made an image. Something I somehow did not know was built-in to Windows 7 until just a couple months ago (few things that have happened in recent memory have made me feel more like an idiot, btw).


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How many times? Because I'm talking about doing a clean install with an upgrade version.



Which is probably why it didn't work:



Drone said:


> Though, *to activate the upgrade version* one will need to reinstall their previous copy of Windows (XP/Vista or 7) first, then install Windows 8 Upgrade. And only then activate.



So in essence you're talking about different procedures. Something has changed though as with Win 7 upgrade licenses were exactly the same as retail licenses.

EDIT:



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Yeah well this isn't true in my experience...except for a couple times like the last time I installed my Windows 7 "upgrade" on my new build 4 days ago. At least three times after buying the copy I clean reinstalled it on my P55 rig (did have to use phone activation the third time iirc) but then the next time it said key was not valid. I ended up having to call activation support to talk to a person who, of course, would not budge from the byline that you had to install a previous version of Windows first. Well, fortunately I have XP and Vista from work. I know I was able to re-install it a couple more times without all that BS...until 4 days ago when the same shit happened. Installed Vista first this time but also had to go through automated phone deal before it would activate. So I am finding it not to be consistent...except what you hear from their call center drones, of course.a
> 
> So now I just made an image. Something I somehow did not know was built-in to Windows 7 until just a couple months ago (few things that have happened in recent memory have made me feel more like an idiot, btw).



Weird, because when I was at MS tech support they tought me that upgrade licenses were no different from retail. Also, we helped people do clean installs with upgrade discs/licenses for free. That was Swedish support, I'm kinda surprised it varies so much.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Frick said:


> Which is probably why it didn't work:
> 
> 
> 
> So in essence you're talking about different procedures. Something has changed though as with Win 7 upgrade licenses were exactly the same as retail licenses.



My point is there is a limit on clean installs of the upgrade version of Windows 8. You have to use the automated phone activation after 2 or 3 clean installs. I doubt many people here have done the 4 clean installs I have since Windows 8 came out. The OEM is the same way for the most part. There is a window of maximum activations before you have to use the automated service. This window resets every six months. But it used to be 4 installs. Now its just two. Pisses me OFF.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My point is there is a limit on clean installs of the upgrade version of Windows 8. You have to use the automated phone activation after 2 or 3 clean installs. I doubt many people here have done the 4 clean installs I have since Windows 8 came out.



Automated phone activation does not mean it's a limit to them. To me a limit means the key would be dead after that many attempts, which it isn't. You just have to go through a different procedure, and it isn't that bad tbh. You can ever get texts nowadays with the code so it's easier than ever.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

Frick said:


> Weird, because when I was at MS tech support they tought me that upgrade licenses were no different from retail. Also, we helped people do clean installs with upgrade discs/licenses for free. That was Swedish support, I'm kinda surprised it varies so much.



Interesting. I got pissed at him about it too as I knew from experience you did not *need* to install an earlier version first plus this was just more unnecessary writes to my SSD and takes more time. He actually ended up hanging up on me, heh.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Frick said:


> Automated phone activation does not mean it's a limit to them. To me a limit means the key would be dead after that many attempts, which it isn't. You just have to go through a different procedure, and it isn't that bad tbh. You can ever get texts nowadays with the code so it's easier than ever.



Well they said I have to use it from now on since the key is now locked. Its not THAT bad but it was a curve ball I didn't expect.



Wrigleyvillain said:


> Interesting. I got pissed at him about it too as I knew from experience you did not *need* to install an earlier version first plus this was just more unnecessary writes to my SSD and takes more time. He actually ended up hanging up on me, heh.



Not as bad as me. I almost cussed the guy out. He kept wanting to connect to my rig!


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh I am sure I dropped and F-bomb or three.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I am sure I dropped and F-bomb or three.



I told him "So I can let some random Pilipino connect to my rig and do G-d knows what, OR I can just install Windows 7 and go to bed..........Good Day sir." 

I would have never called them to begin with but that automated service number was HIDDEN! Its like they want you to buy another OS..........um yeah.


----------



## Frick (Nov 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Interesting. I got pissed at him about it too as I knew from experience you did not *need* to install an earlier version first plus this was just more unnecessary writes to my SSD and takes more time. He actually ended up hanging up on me, heh.



Aye, it seems it varies a lot from country to country how the support is, which is kinda weird to be honest.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha, the four-option window you get when regular "online activation" fails which includes the phone number for the automated system only came up for me _after_ I installed Vista first. Before that w/ no prior version install it just straight up said "product key not valid" and that's it. No other info or direction for rectifying. I only knew from the past that this means I needed to install older first. It could at least inform you of that.

Oh I forgot to mention that unchecking "activate automatically" during install does generally seem to help this activation crap in our situations but it did not solve my difficulties this recent past time.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Haha, the four-option window you get when regular "online activation" fails which includes the phone number for the automated system only came up for me _after_ I installed Vista first. Before that w/ no prior version install it just straight up said "product key not valid" and that's it. No other info or direction for rectifying. I only knew from the past that this means I needed to install older first. It could at least inform you of that.
> 
> Oh I forgot to mention that unchecking "activate automatically" during install does generally seem to help this activation crap in our situations but it did not solve my difficulties this recent past time.



That option isn't there in Windows 8. That was a LIFE saver in Win7.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

...yeah so I thought too until 4 days ago. It did not matter. I installed 7 on a clean drive and unchecked that and it still screwed me into having to go back and do Vista first. Like I said, not totally consistent in my experience.


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Oh I forgot to mention that unchecking "activate automatically" during install does generally seem to help this activation crap in our situations but it did not solve my difficulties this recent past time.



You can unplug your internet to avoid auto-activation. W8 has refresh and reset options which both require re-activation after completion. I don't think MS would limit keys because if they do so they're shooting themselves in the foot. A lot of people is so reluctant to upgrade anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> ...yeah so I thought too until 4 days ago. It did not matter. I installed 7 on a clean drive and unchecked that and it still screwed me into having to go back and do Vista first. Like I said, not totally consistent in my experience.



I wish Windows worked like OSX in this aspect ya know?


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 8, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish Windows worked like OSX in this aspect ya know?



I think that's too much to ask of Microsoft


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

Indeed I do. Though, yeah, Apple is different in how they view the OS licensing mainly as they make the hardware and the software that runs it (though tablets are changing that too, aren't they?).


----------



## Drone (Nov 8, 2012)

Strange move by HP



> “*Windows 7 will not be supported on these new platforms, and no drivers, apps, or Windows 7 content will be available through HP*,” the company said. “If users choose to downgrade their HP consumer desktop or notebook system, HP will continue to support the hardware but if there is an issue where HP diagnostics are required or it is determined that the loaded software or upgrade operating system is causing the issue, HP may suggest returning the system to the original Windows 8 OS.”


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 8, 2012)

Drone said:


> Strange move by HP



That's if it will activate


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 8, 2012)

Yeah, curious. Though, like most things, I'm sure there is a financial reason behind it. MS is really pushing 8 (as they have to) so they must be offering OEMs a sweet-ass deal to do the same.


----------



## erixx (Nov 9, 2012)

For those that care: in some threads of these I have expressed concern about stability etc. Well this night I found that for the first time since very long I got bad RAM (bought same day as W8).
After not getting it well tuned whatever I did, I ran several long RAM tests and ... Now I got the sinner.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

erixx said:


> For those that care: in some threads of these I have expressed concern about stability etc. Well this night I found that for the first time since very long I got bad RAM (bought same day as W8).
> After not getting it well tuned whatever I did, I ran several long RAM tests and ... Now I got the sinner.



I had the same thing since I installed Win8 on my desktop. Randomly the screen would freeze but mouse would still work. Could click icons but nothing would happen. Turns out I had a bad stick of RAM (seems to be hit or miss with Gskill). Popped in some Kingston RAM and its been stable ever since. Funny that it ONLY happened with Windows 8 as I had Windows 7 on it before with no issues.


----------



## erixx (Nov 9, 2012)

True. And the word of the street is that w8 is more unstable with OCing... It is sooo optimized that it does not want any extreme fondling...

Mine, also G.Skill. For people with time to spend and burn in trial and error, I suppose; back to Kingston HyperX for peace of mind.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Funny that it ONLY happened with Windows 8 as I had Windows 7 on it before with no issues.



That's interesting. W8 utilizes memory differently than W7 maybe that's the reason.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

erixx said:


> True. And the word of the street is that w8 is more unstable with OCing... It is sooo optimized that it does not want any extreme fondling...
> 
> Mine, also G.Skill. For people with time to spend and burn in trial and error, I suppose; back to Kingston HyperX for peace of mind.



Well with the Kingston RAM my system is still OC'd, so I think it was just bad RAM. Kinda funny, I went from this RAM to this RAM and so far so good.



Drone said:


> That's interesting. W8 utilizes memory differently than W7 maybe that's the reason.



That quite possibly might be it. I wonder if anyone has done a detailed study of how it uses the RAM differently?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 9, 2012)

Info on things like this can generally be found on MS Technet and MSDN blogs and such. First I am hearing of this myself and would also like details. Will see what I can find...


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Patch Tuesday next week, looks like some security updates are incoming http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-8-getting-three-critical-security-updates-next-week


----------



## Drone (Nov 10, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> That quite possibly might be it. I wonder if anyone has done a detailed study of how it uses the RAM differently?



MS said they use brand new algorithms for memory allocation in W8, however they said they don't want to get into the details much and that's understandable. In this article W8 is good for PC gaming there's a couple of words about random memory allocation in Windows 8. In a nutshell it's now more secure and with less leaks.


----------



## erixx (Nov 11, 2012)

ok, here a tip for Media Center (stay on top option removed!!!! Why in hell, Seatle brainies ?)

http://www.zomers.eu/knowledge/wmc/Pages/Enable-Always-On-Top-in-Windows-Media-Center-8.aspx


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm hoping sales of Surface RT are more than "modest" http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/11/ballmer-says-microsoft-surface-sales-off-to-modest-start/


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 12, 2012)

For some reason the libraries links in file explorer don't work, I have to go to the actual folder to open them. They work in open file dialog boxes though  they were working fine before and the location is set correctly.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2012)

@Dos101 - I'd like to be added to the list for Windows 8 Pro.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 12, 2012)

Mindweaver said:


> @Dos101 - I'd like to be added to the list for Windows 8 Pro.



Done


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 13, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> I'm hoping sales of Surface RT are more than "modest" http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/11/ballmer-says-microsoft-surface-sales-off-to-modest-start/



To Microsoft PR: Don't let Balmer speak alone, especially to French press.


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL

Well after a week and one reinstall I am coming to terms with this. For sure, it is not the easy step from Vista to 7.

Now running Classic menu, and installing programs by default with "compatibility mode = Win 7". (Lots of "installers" hang at the end of an installation if not)

DirectX error with GPU-Z miracoulusly solved... One day I got to phone W1zard...


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2012)

SkyDrive tips and tricks

I don't use SkyDrive much but it's awesome.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 13, 2012)

Drone said:


> SkyDrive tips and tricks
> 
> I don't use SkyDrive much but it's awesome.



One thing I can tell you about Skydrive is the metro app. has a 100MB upload limit. Meaning you can only upload 100MB at a time to your 7GB storage. If you go to the Windows Live website you can upload an unlimited amount. I end up always using the website to share files as they are ALWAYS over 100MB.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> To Microsoft PR: Don't let Balmer speak alone, especially to French press.



And you know what's funny? Apparently now Microsoft is saying the journalist misquoted him, sales are actually very good http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/microsoft-surface-sales-modest-144790

This is either an honest mistake, or Microsoft was quick to do damage control.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 13, 2012)

Count me twice with anothe W8 Pro  My local OfficeDepot is selling W8 Pro retail versions at the same price as the upgrade versions (75% discount over retail price)  Picked up another copy for my HTPC.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2012)

The first official Patch Tuesday and we have ... 344 MB of updates! What an eyeroller. Dafuq is happening lol






ROFL if 56K users still existed they'd go postal


----------



## erixx (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovin' it!!!

And I have 459 Mb to update (Office2010 incl.)

What a shame the information of the patching as it is given in WUP is obscure and you have to click and go to MSDN pages. I have no time.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 13, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> And you know what's funny? Apparently now Microsoft is saying the journalist misquoted him, sales are actually very good http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/paul-thurrotts-wininfo/microsoft-surface-sales-modest-144790
> 
> This is either an honest mistake, or Microsoft was quick to do damage control.



Well, even if sales were a hit they would still be modest. How many MS Stores are in your area? "Meet expectations" would have been a better choice of words.


----------



## MightyMission (Nov 13, 2012)

Can you add me to the list of users of windows 8 pro 64 bit please?


----------



## TotalChaos (Nov 14, 2012)

Windows 8 Pro here


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 14, 2012)

Drone said:


> The first official Patch Tuesday and we have ... 344 MB of updates! What an eyeroller. Dafuq is happening lol
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121113/updt.png
> 
> ROFL if 56K users still existed they'd go postal



I wonder what they patched.


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder what they patched.



Yeah, description didn't provide any useful info. Just says it improves reliabilty and stuff.



BTW people "add features" to Windows 8 option is now missing.  So many people have this problem and they can't install Media Center. Anyone knows what's going on?

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...t/thread/1469a30e-ae05-4b8d-9bed-77abfccdc74c


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 15, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-says-windows-head-sinofsky-leaving-020337266--finance.html

^ thought that was interesting.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but the W8 ISO file works with the W7 USB Download tool.

If you get a retail disc, LC ISO Creator makes compatible ISO files (I tried with an ISO made with Alcohol 52% and the W7USB tool said it was an incompatible file).

Rocking W8 Pro MC in the HTPC. The MetroUI looks pretty good on a 42"


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yeah, description didn't provide any useful info. Just says it improves reliabilty and stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now (I found) it is in *Add or Remove Windows features *(In Add Programs), Sorry if my localisation is wrong. Then you go to Multimedia features (Media Player and Media Center)

I believe that if you once registered it, it now "hangs" on your windows key. This was what I had to do when I reinstalled last weekend.


----------



## iTile (Nov 15, 2012)

i Bought + clean instal of windows 8 Pro x64 (used RTM 9200 iso).

From win7 x64 Pro to this i've noticed a couple of problems on my network and internet conn which never appeared on win7.

5 Mins after i've finished installing win8 pro x64 i got my first blue screen of death. HIghly likely it was caused by my nVidia beta driver installation (solved)

I do received disconnections quite often, which can be quite annoying on origin, as you have to manually tell origin to reconnect again. (EA should fix that if you want to go offline, you have to manually choose to go offline, if you disconnect it should automatically reconnect when and internet conn is active.)

(Via 100Mbps Ethernet LAN conn)
Network discovery is broken at the moment on win 8 pro x64 rtm, takes 5+mins to discover 2 PCs on my LAN, manually pinging and then accessing via IP still does not work. Trying to access a network drive from win 8 pro x64 on a PC running XP 32bit is really horrid and terrible experience. Very very slow.

A couple of games crash.. all the time.. seems fine after 1 minute.. then the games crash with no error code. a simple "stopped working" windows, with a "close application" button.

All in all It is quite responsive. boots pretty fast, most apps appears more responsive. 

Win 8 Pro x64 does not seem to have native USB 3.0 Support. Which is a bit weird. 

it was my first format after 2 years.. But i'm strongly considering going back to Win 7 x64 Pro until the majority of problems in win 8 Pro x64 have been sorted out.


Add me to the list of Win 8 PRo x64 Users


----------



## iTile (Nov 15, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned but the W8 ISO file works with the W7 USB Download tool.
> 
> If you get a retail disc, LC ISO Creator makes compatible ISO files (I tried with an ISO made with Alcohol 52% and the W7USB tool said it was an incompatible file).
> 
> Rocking W8 Pro MC in the HTPC. The MetroUI looks pretty good on a 42"



Try UltraISO.

It will work, you can also use UltraISO to create a bootable Win7/Win8 USBDrive.
Alcohol and Deamon Tools is overkill for today's discs since most use online authentication, the files on the disc is merely for installation and there is not "security features" on the discs. No need for overkill cloning software that installs 3rd party drivers..


----------



## erixx (Nov 15, 2012)

USB3: I did not install drivers and Win8 installed by itself drivers for Intel and Asmedia USB3 chips. Do you call that "native support"?


----------



## iTile (Nov 15, 2012)

erixx said:


> USB3: I did not install drivers and Win8 installed by itself drivers for Intel and Asmedia USB3 chips. Do you call that "native support"?




For my MSI 870A-G54 i had to manually install the windows 7 x64 Renesas USB3.0 Drivers, Win 8 Pro x64 Didn't pick it up. Seems the Win7 Renesas USB3.0 Drivers work on win8 quite fine.


----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2012)

erixx said:


> Now (I found) it is in *Add or Remove Windows features *(In Add Programs), Sorry if my localisation is wrong. Then you go to Multimedia features (Media Player and Media Center)


That won't work for people who haven't installed Media Center. However I found a solution. It's simple:

Open command line as admin and type:

*control /name Microsoft.WindowsAnytimeUpgrade*

I'm glad to know that it works, yay!



			
				erixx said:
			
		

> USB3: I did not install drivers and Win8 installed by itself drivers for Intel and Asmedia USB3 chips. Do you call that "native support"?


Yup W8 has not only native support for USB3 but it also utilizes it in an optimized way. And W8 also has a native support for wifi/lan, it's good for net/notebook users. No need to install drivers.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Nov 16, 2012)

Drone said:


> Yup W8 has not only native support for USB3 but it also utilizes it in an optimized way.... No need to install drivers.



Does that mean I should uninstall the manufacturers' USB 3.0 drivers I installed on my computer?  The standard Microsoft ones work, but you're saying the Microsoft ones will be faster?


----------



## iTile (Nov 16, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Does that mean I should uninstall the manufacturers' USB 3.0 drivers I installed on my computer?  The standard Microsoft ones work, but you're saying the Microsoft ones will be faster?



I don't know, but i'm certain that my win 8 didn't even detect  the USB 3.0 ports on my motherboard. had the OS running for 2 days, and the ports still didn't work, even trying to install through windows update it didn't pick it up. So i had to look for my drivers, since it never completes the download from the MSI site, for those specific drivers..


----------



## Drone (Nov 16, 2012)

The Von Matrices said:


> Does that mean I should uninstall the manufacturers' USB 3.0 drivers I installed on my computer?  The standard Microsoft ones work, but you're saying the Microsoft ones will be faster?


Are they Windows 8 drivers? If so do not delete them, because almost all manufacturers have windows 8 drivers by now. If they're windows 7 then yes uninstall them, because native drivers are signed and they're proper windows 8 drivers.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Here's some interesting reading:

Microsoft mistakenly gifts Windows 8 pirates with a free activation key

Windows 8 app count is closing in on 20,000




MightyMission said:


> Can you add me to the list of users of windows 8 pro 64 bit please?





TotalChaos said:


> Windows 8 Pro here



Done


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 21, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Here's some interesting reading:
> 
> Microsoft mistakenly gifts Windows 8 pirates with a free activation key
> 
> Windows 8 app count is closing in on 20,000



wow, so with this basically any upgrade version can become a full install? Activate with the registry edit, install MC... BOOOM legit W8 Pro. Now I'm tempted to buy another for my Octanux rig.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> wow, so with this basically any upgrade version can become a full install? Activate with the registry edit, install MC... BOOOM legit W8 Pro. Now I'm tempted to buy another for my Octanux rig.



no. it means you dont activate/dont install a key, use the KMS trick to extend the activation period and then install the MCE key, and boom, activated windows.


doubt the trick will last long.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 22, 2012)

ok, then. Well, I already bought it again  Updated sig


----------



## vawrvawerawe (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't like windows 8. I like windows 7 x64


----------



## Techtu (Nov 23, 2012)

vawrvawerawe said:


> I don't like windows 8. I like windows 7 x64



That's good for you.

This clearly is the Windows 8 Clubhouse, what are you doing here?


----------



## Drone (Nov 23, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Windows 8 app count is closing in on 20,000



Now they have more than 20K apps. 

Windows 8 apps store cracks 20k, most of them free

7000 apps in two weeks, ~ 500 apps daily!  At that rate, the store could reach 40k apps by the end of the year.

Who can say now that W8 got no future lol.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 23, 2012)

BTW, to anyone wanting to use W8 with ATi AGP bridged cards, the AGP hotfix installer won't recognize your card but you can install the driver manually from the Device Manager. Unpacked installer is in C:\AMD\Support\, direct the driver search to that directory and let W8 look for the driver (don't forget to check "Look into subdirectories"). You can install APP, the video encoder and the other doodads but CCC won't run. If needed, you can OC your card with Trixx or Afterburner. 

Apparently dinosaur AGP users like me will have to wait for AMD or a good soul to provide an updated installer for our old AGP cards.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi guys....I just found this kinda by mistake...I downloaded office 2013 in ISO file format .Went to check the hash tab numbers,While i right clicked the ISO.I notice this new thing in the pop up menu MOUNT ,Silly me clicks the mount option ...lol and behold Win8 has native clone drive support out of the box.I installed office 2013 using it.Anyone else care to try it?

Here is the page with HASH Tab it,adds a tab to the file properties. http://www.implbits.com/HashTab/HashTabWindows.aspx

Wow forgot to mention this also,If you got your free WMC key from Microsoft`s offer that key is a one time activation By Feb 31 2013,You try to activate after that date it will not work.It is in the small print on that offers web page.So any pirates stealing the keys for warez use they will not work after next February.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 25, 2012)

What the media player like in W8? Have they given that any attention whatsoever in this release?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> What the media player like in W8? Have they given that any attention whatsoever in this release?



what media player?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> what media player?



Is it that bad?

I google it but I'm not sure if they have switched to the Zune player as default or if they are still using WMP. 

Basically, what plays music in W8?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2012)

Windows Media Player is still there. Same as W7 as far as I can tell although it has native support for more codecs. You'd still need a codec pack though, couldn't play some mp4s.

There's also the Video and Music apps but i haven't used them.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2012)

when i installed W8 pro (without the MCE addon) it couldnt play MP4s i'd downloaded from youtube. afai was concerned, it had no media playback so i gave up on it (and the whole OS) shortly after.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 25, 2012)

To be honest, I added MC right off the bat so I can't really confirm if WMP is there by default or not.


----------



## kg4icg (Nov 25, 2012)

Media Player is in Win 8, Media Center is the extra that you have to initiated.


----------



## Frick (Nov 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> when i installed W8 pro (without the MCE addon) it couldnt play MP4s i'd downloaded from youtube. afai was concerned, it had no media playback so i gave up on it (and the whole OS) shortly after.



so windows 7 and ubuntu has no media playback either?


----------



## msgclb (Nov 25, 2012)

Frick said:


> so windows 7 and ubuntu has no media playback either?



I understand Media Center is included with Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional, Ultimate and Enterprise.
I'm told that if you have one of those editions of Windows 7 you can click Start, All Programs and then you should see your Media Center button. That button is on my Windows 7 Home Premium but I've never use it.

Now back on topic. 
I've just got my new 24/7 rig running and as soon as I can get all of my old programs and data off my antiquated 24/7 rig I'll be installing my copy of Windows 8 Pro along with my Media Center Key. 
At this point I see my only real deadline is that these free keys must be activated no later than February 1, 2013.


----------



## Drone (Nov 25, 2012)

WhiteLotus said:


> What the media player like in W8?



It has the same WMP like in W7. It also has a Video app and Music app (in Metro). 
By default W8 can play mp4, mpeg, wmv, mov and avi. If you install WMC it will play bluray and dvd as well. 

Real media, vob, ts and mkv are not supported. You need to install third party codecs or players like KMPlayer, GOM Player or VLC.


edit: not sure about *.ts and *.vob. I don't have such files.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 26, 2012)

There is a Xbox music app,In that app you can add free songs ...just watch out for the ones that ask you to buy,I like it but it is time consuming when your looking for a certain artist.My taste ranges from jazz to metal so it helps.WMP is there just scroll to the left and you will see it.Media Centre plays standard DVDs and really is only good for the DVR functions.I still use Winamp to play my mp3s. Loaded MKV player and VLC Player also.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

So, I've been suing Windows8 since the launch, with not a single issue noticed. I did have some hardware issues, a bad VGA, but it was problematic in Windows7, too, and I have two of these cards, and one was working fine.


So, anyway, things are going good, I like the new OS and how it's different. Very much so, actually. Been gaming without issue, and all my old apps are working just fine.


So, yesterday, I'm working on a review. In the middle of writing, actually, with all my testing and everything else done and ready to rock. Every afternoon, I take a break from doing whatever I'm doing to go and help my youngest son, who is in Kindergarten, work on his spelling and reading. We sit for half an hour, do some "homework", and then back to review stuff I go. So, I shut down for this break, go do my thing with my son, and come back to finish writing this review.

Hit the power button, system boots up, I see the Win8 splash screen...and then nothing.


Blackness. NO HDD activity light. Just a black screen.

I reboot. Same thing. Reboot again, Win8 does a recovery, says it cannot recover, reboots.

Board boots, Win8 splashes up, blackness. Nothing but blackness.

Well, I regularly back up my OS to an extra SSD, I pop this in...boot...Win8 splash, ...


BLACKNESS.


WTF!!@!!!!@@!@##$$%!#$!#%R$^@#$%@!!!!

Of course, I'm here, typing now, so I got it fixed, albeit 6 hours later. Any guess as to what happened?


----------



## Drone (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> snip



I've encountered _absolutely_ the same problem at my father's pc. However in my case W8 recovery fixed that issue and it never came back. No idea what it was but my wild guess it was because of HDD.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

Drone said:


> I've encountered _absolutely_ the same problem at my father's pc. However in my case W8 recovery fixed that issue and it never came back. No idea what it was but my wild guess it was because of HDD.



I wish it was a simple fix, but it wasn't. I even tried refreshing the OS, that failed, and it reverted back to the way it was (thankfully).


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

I have another weird issue. Shutdown is fine and very quick. As you know, after shutdown when you power the machine there's no BIOS screen, it goes straight to Windows and everything's fine. Now, if I do a restart sometimes it gets stuck in the BIOS welcome screen and I have to force shutdown from the start button and after some rinse repeat it boots fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> So, I've been suing Windows8 since the launch, with not a single issue noticed. I did have some hardware issues, a bad VGA, but it was problematic in Windows7, too, and I have two of these cards, and one was working fine.
> 
> 
> So, anyway, things are going good, I like the new OS and how it's different. Very much so, actually. Been gaming without issue, and all my old apps are working just fine.
> ...



How did you fix it?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How did you fix it?



Actually, the issue persists. I have merely mitigated the issue by alternate system configuration.


I check Windows update to see if it tossed in an update, it says no, last was the 24th. It lied.


Yesterday, it installed the Intel IGP driver for some odd reason, which then enabled the disabled iGPU, and I can now not disable it in BIOS. Since it's enabled, and the driver has been installed, it will not boot into Windows unless the IGP is the primary VGA device, meaning I have to plug my monitor into the IGP to see the BIOS. 

Why the heck BIOS settings are adjustable from within Windows8..I dunno. I have quite a few issues with Windows8 and UEFI BIOSes on ASUS boards right now, and none are directly related to ASUS, as far as I can tell, other than having that ability available. VGA driver crashes can reset the BIOS, and then making changes in the BIOS does not always take until the CMOS is cleared...kind of a nightmare, actually.


So now, I cannot disable the IGP in BIOS. nothing I have tried has worked. I left it in a forced CMOS clear overnight...no luck.

So now, I have monitor plugged into my 7950, and the Windows login screen shows up fine, and it boots fine, but the IGP is still enabled, and is the primary boot device.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Actually, the issue persists. I have merely mitigated the issue by alternate system configuration.
> 
> 
> I check Windows update to see if it tossed in an update, it says no, last was the 24th. It lied.
> ...



Can you dissconnect all drives and blind flash the bios via USB?


----------



## Techtu (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> So, I've been suing Windows8 since the launch, with not a single issue noticed. I did have some hardware issues, a bad VGA, but it was problematic in Windows7, too, and I have two of these cards, and one was working fine.
> 
> 
> So, anyway, things are going good, I like the new OS and how it's different. Very much so, actually. Been gaming without issue, and all my old apps are working just fine.
> ...



Mine did this too, after hours of restarting hopelessly hoping for something to go right I was about to give up and reinstall Windows 7 and forget about 8 but I gave it a few more tries and what do you know, Windows seems to be repairing itself, very very slow in doing so but after around 10 more minutes it finally booted up! Was still slow for a few more boots after, all back to normal now though like it never happened.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is good info to have. I will be getting a new GPU in this week. I didnt enable the IGP because I didnt want to mess with the bios so its been left off. Man I am glad I did now. When I get the new GPU in Im gonna boot right into my windows 7 disk, format and reinstall. This is madness Windows 8 can mess with bios settings.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you dissconnect all drives and blind flash the bios via USB?



Yep, flashing is no problem. That'll be next, but I have other stuff to dela with now. it boots, and gaming uses the 7950, so that's good for now.

And yeah, I supposed that it might be useful, hence my post.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yep, flashing is no problem. That'll be next, but I have other stuff to dela with now. it boots, and gaming uses the 7950, so that's good for now.
> 
> And yeah, I supposed that it might be useful, hence my post.



I'm thinking your issue might be with windows 8 syncing settings maybe?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm thinking your issue might be with windows 8 syncing settings maybe?



Honestly, I haven't a clue, and that's why I'm leaving it as is. I'll figure it out some time this week.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Honestly, I haven't a clue, and that's why I'm leaving it as is. I'll figure it out some time this week.



Sounds like a pickle. It also sounds like one of those weird ass issues I seem to always find  Keep us updated!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I will be getting a new GPU in this week.



What would that be if I may ask?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crap Daddy said:


> What would that be if I may ask?



EVGA 670 "FTW" Edition. Hate the name but its a 670 on a 680 PCB and when its all said and done Ill be out of pocket maybe 5 bucks.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Nov 27, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> EVGA 670 "FTW" Edition. Hate the name but its a 670 on a 680 PCB and when its all said and done Ill be out of pocket maybe 5 bucks.



 As Borat would say: Niiiice!


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 28, 2012)

So much for W8 being a flop: http://arstechnica.com/information-...reat-at-40-million-copies-in-the-first-month/


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 28, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> So much for W8 being a flop: http://arstechnica.com/information-...reat-at-40-million-copies-in-the-first-month/



That could be bloated 40 million from the cheap upgrade offer that was on.

Dave that sucks Windows8 would do that,You try just changing a extra Intel chip out to see if it would do it?
I have AMD and if I try to install any AMD north-bridge /south-brigde/achi drivers Win8 pukes them out and does not like them.I have to manually go in and do the system restore.Maybe try that just go to the last time it worked without the IGP driver installed.


----------



## Drone (Nov 28, 2012)

MultiTouch Windows 8 Interactive Display. That's lush


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you guys leave the auto update on or do you install/update your drivers manually? Im asking because of the Nvidia drivers. If I let the OS install the driver Im concerned that later down the line when I update them manually to a newer driver that it (the OS) will re-install the older version over it.

I always left auto update off in windows 7 but I got used to the ease of the auto update in windows 8.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 29, 2012)

If you have a newer version WU won't overwrite it.


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Dave, maybe it's Virtu MVP turned on by itself? I have tried to make that run and I can't. Black screens and nothings.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 29, 2012)

Decor8 puts the sexy back....


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah,

1) IF you want to use it, you have to put some ordering effort into the modern screen: delete most shortcuts and have your own, in groups. (DONE)

2) The modern backgrounds are plain boring horrible. Would love to put high def pictures (aka photos) there. (PENDING)

3) Still this whole Metro/Modern UI concept is still useless for me, a full day computer worker. It is designed for the occasional "check&look" into a phone screen.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 29, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> If you have a newer version WU won't overwrite it.



i've had it go weird where upgrades have failed in the past. would hate that if it happend automatically.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Honestly, I haven't a clue, and that's why I'm leaving it as is. I'll figure it out some time this week.



I had the exact same issue, though in my case my BIOS was one update behind and updating it to the latest update fixed my black screen issue.



TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you guys leave the auto update on or do you install/update your drivers manually? Im asking because of the Nvidia drivers. If I let the OS install the driver Im concerned that later down the line when I update them manually to a newer driver that it (the OS) will re-install the older version over it.
> 
> I always left auto update off in windows 7 but I got used to the ease of the auto update in windows 8.



I update everything manually, but that's just cuz I'm a control freak  I had it set to automatically download and install updates on the gf's PC and never had an issue with Windows 7 reinstalling an older driver so I don't think Windows 8 would do it either.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 29, 2012)

I had the black screen again today, took just as long for it to sort itself out 

I uninstalled the NVidia drivers as was using a PhysX card but just don't have the need for one and then restarted as usual to get the black screen in my face!


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you guys leave the auto update on or do you install/update your drivers manually? Im asking because of the Nvidia drivers. If I let the OS install the driver Im concerned that later down the line when I update them manually to a newer driver that it (the OS) will re-install the older version over it.
> 
> I always left auto update off in windows 7 but I got used to the ease of the auto update in windows 8.





erixx said:


> Dave, maybe it's Virtu MVP turned on by itself? I have tried to make that run and I can't. Black screens and nothings.





Dos101 said:


> I had the exact same issue, though in my case my BIOS was one update behind and updating it to the latest update fixed my black screen issue.



OK, so final problem synopsis:


What happened:


A VGA died, RMA approved, I pulled VGA to test on it's own one last time to be sure.


VGA crashed, I shut down to pull it. When it crashed, it somehow reset the BIOS. This has happened before, even in Windows7, so not a Windows issue.


Resetting the BIOS by the crash re-enabled the IGP.

I had automatic updates enabled, so when Windows booted up, it automatically installed the Intel HD4000 driver, and since it was set to automatic, it didn't prompt me or notify it had done so.

I rebooted, with just one VGA, and it failed to boot, since the Intel driver could not find the Intel VGA as primary device. 


So now, on this MVF board, I can now NOT disable the IGP, and so cannot see BIOS booting, just have working screen once OS loads. Disabling the IGP is not possible, BIOS reset doesn't fix it..nothing does, not even a flash.


Popped in another board, IGP disabled, OS booted right up.


Anyway, although I thought it might be Windows causing my issue, really, it's not.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> OK, so final problem synopsis:
> 
> 
> What happened:
> ...



So the bum VGA did something to your mobo?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So the bum VGA did something to your mobo?



Yes. Well, not physically, but it does seem to have introduced some BIOS corruption. However, that's not the VGA itself.. it's the driver crashing that does it. The how or why, I am not sure, and will have to get ASUS to look into this.

However, the driver crashing on the good card, when pushed too far, will do the same thing, although this one crash messed things up in BIOS far worse than I have experienced before.

For example:


Now, I can reset BIOS. CPU voltage does not get reset. Multiplier does not get reset. I can change options in BIOS, they will save, and when I enter the BIOS, they will appear to have taken, but go back into Windows, and no settings have changed.


What is going foul here, I have no idea. Other boards will have the BIOS reset form time to time, but nothing like what's going on on this MVF.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes. Well, not physically, but it does seem to have introduced some BIOS corruption. However, that's not the VGA itself.. it's the driver crashing that does it. The how or why, I am not sure, and will have to get ASUS to look into this.
> 
> However, the driver crashing on the good card, when pushed too far, will do the same thing, although this one crash messed things up in BIOS far worse than I have experienced before.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Keep us posted. Ive never heard of a OS messing up a bios like that via drivers. Learned something new indeed. Its kinda cool to know.......not cool for you.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 29, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Interesting. Keep us posted. Ive never heard of a OS messing up a bios like that via drivers. Learned something new indeed. Its kinda cool to know.......not cool for you.



The real issue, is that to get this sorted, I'll have to deal with both ASUS and AMD, and I'm sure they'll each end up blaming the other, when really, I think it's both. ASUS new BIOSes have support for setting changes form within Windows, this gets mucked with by the driver crashing. Why that driver does that, and why the BIOS lets it... I dunno. I have a sneaking felling this may be around for a while.



Then again, you know, I do tend to be pushing things to the limit lately a lot, so maybe it's just me pushing too far. I am not sure.. I don't really think it's my doing, but I cannot ignore that possibility, too. Driver failures should not cause BSOD's or system freezes, and BIOS should not have issues with saves in such instances, either. I gotta try to fix the board, and then force it to happen again. But first, the board BIOS needs fixing.


Like I don't have enough issues to deal with right now...:shadedshu


----------



## skylamer (Nov 29, 2012)

Windows 8 EE trial right now


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> The real issue, is that to get this sorted, I'll have to deal with both ASUS and AMD, and I'm sure they'll each end up blaming the other, when really, I think it's both. ASUS new BIOSes have support for setting changes form within Windows, this gets mucked with by the driver crashing. Why that driver does that, and why the BIOS lets it... I dunno. I have a sneaking felling this may be around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But its that "Gotta know WHY?!" feeling that will take you over. Belive me I KNOW! 

Keep us updated. This isnt your run of the mill issue and it would be good to track.


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey guys, this must be tipically something of Asus Z77 series... Apart from having video cards weirdness *exactlly* as Cadaveca tells it, right now I went into the BIOS to lower the core CPU volt a little, and back in Windows I noticed my soundcard is gone. The other day I had trouble getting TV card and X-Fi recognized. These Maximus V boards like to fool with the user!

EDIT: Are we hyjacking this thread?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

erixx said:


> Hey guys, this must be tipically something of Asus Z77 series... Apart from having video cards weirdness *exactlly* as Cadaveca tells it, right now I went into the BIOS to lower the core CPU volt a little, and back in Windows I noticed my soundcard is gone. The other day I had trouble getting TV card and X-Fi recognized. These Maximus V boards like to fool with the user!
> 
> EDIT: Are we hyjacking this thread?



No this is windows 8 related I think.


----------



## Drone (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha that's the most original IE ad I've ever seen!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2012)

Drone said:


> Haha that's the most original IE ad I've ever seen!



That was a good commercial period! 

Thats going to be reposted SO MANY TIMES ON TPU.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 30, 2012)

I uninstalled my NVidia drivers the other day, why are they there again


----------



## razaron (Nov 30, 2012)

Is anyone who did a non-clean upgrade having problems with Firefall and Planetside 2, namely crashing?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> I uninstalled my NVidia drivers the other day, why are they there again



Disable automatic driver lookup.


----------



## Techtu (Nov 30, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Disable automatic driver lookup.



Where would I go to do this?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 30, 2012)

Techtu said:


> Where would I go to do this?



Under your pc settings (click it under the settings menu bar,right under the power down button) ,Advance start up options(under general),let it reboot then select advance options under driver look up click the tab so it shows no dot.


----------



## os2wiz (Nov 30, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'll be installing soon.



I have 3 ssd drives. I have windows 7 ultimate on the 2 120GB drives and just installed    Windows 8 on the newest 500 GB Samsung ssd drive. I anticipated problems and paid for Stardock's Start 8 application, so at least I have thew start button.  I see no compelling reason for windows 8. Certainly the user interface has no advantage for most people. I have a 23" screen why would I need a windows tablet design. I do not own or intend to own a windows phone or a windows tablet. It is a poorly conceived operating system . I see no performance improvements in the windows scheduler that were promised in windows 8 for people with 8 core cpus like the AMD FX-8350 which I own. I prefer windows 7 Ultimate and . I can tolerate windows 8 with the modified interface I have now. This was a bogus upgrade as their is no compelling improvements in its design. I' am glad I only paid for 1 license , I have no intention of "upgrading" my notebook, or second pc.


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 3, 2012)

For those that were interested in the Asus Taichi, looks like it'll end up costing more than originally thought, which is a shame http://www.neowin.net/news/rumor-dual-screen-asus-taichi-to-now-cost-close-to-2000


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

i seemed to have lost my windows 8 x64 pro DVD!!! i have the license key still. i know that downloading the ISO is not illegal it is using a cracked key/etc that is illegal. anyone have an iso for me?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i seemed to have lost my windows 8 x64 pro DVD!!! i have the license key still. i know that downloading the ISO is not illegal it is using a cracked key/etc that is illegal. anyone have an iso for me?



I can give you an iso but are they tied to the number? I don't want to do anything illegal.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can give you an iso but are they tied to the number? I don't want to do anything illegal.



you purchase a key not an iso or a disc so it is not illegal. do you have an ftp client? if so you can upload it to me.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 5, 2012)

The key isn't tied to the discs. I used the same ISO I downloaded the first time on all my W8 installs.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

what sucks is i downloaded it from dreamspark when it came out but my account expired since i graduated. i need somebody to hook me up. i bet mailman is trolling.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> what sucks is i downloaded it from dreamspark when it came out but my account expired since i graduated. i need somebody to hook me up. i bet mailman is trolling.



No I got it man. Just not sure how to get it to you. I can try Skydrive.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No I got it man. Just not sure how to get it to you. I can try Skydrive.



ftp client like filezilla is free and a minimal install. i can give you my ftp url to upload it directly to me. no cloud nonsense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ftp client like filezilla is free and a minimal install. i can give you my ftp url to upload it directly to me. no cloud nonsense.



I can upload it to Skydrive and share it with you.

I'm not installing anything.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can upload it to Skydrive and share it with you.
> 
> I'm not installing anything.



alright. i have never used skydrive so you will have to let me know how. also, don't be scared of installing things. not everything has a virus like dayz


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> alright. i have never used skydrive so you will have to let me know how. also, don't be scared of installing things. not everything has a virus like dayz



Do you have a windows live account?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Do you have a windows live account?



nope. i guess step one is for me to get one?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> nope. i guess step one is for me to get one?



All you need is a windows live account and I need your email so I know who to share it with. Thats it.

Before I spend like 4 hours uploading this thing did you look on the MS website for the ISO?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> All you need is a windows live account and I need your email so I know who to share it with. Thats it.
> 
> Before I spend like 4 hours uploading this thing did you look on the MS website for the ISO?



i can't find it there. it seems like they only let you download "apps" and other nonsense.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> i can't find it there. it seems like they only let you download "apps" and other nonsense.



Dude all you have to do is run the "Set up assistant" from them. You can get the ISO from there.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude all you have to do is run the "Set up assistant" from them. You can get the ISO from there.



i have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## erixx (Dec 5, 2012)

But you can d/l a legit ISO from microsoft itself!!!!! (I have not read the whole story but see you all in panic mode about windows ISO's 8)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

erixx said:


> But you can d/l a legit ISO from microsoft itself!!!!! (I have not read the whole story but see you all in panic mode about windows ISO's 8)
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only



that is to upgrade from windows 7... not the windows 8 iso


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> that is to upgrade from windows 7... not the windows 8 iso



When you do the upgrade it gives you the option to save it as an ISO. Thats how I got mine!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> When you do the upgrade it gives you the option to save it as an ISO. Thats how I got mine!



it is downloading windows 8 upgrade now. not that actual windows 8 disc...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is downloading windows 8 upgrade now. not that actual windows 8 disc...



When its done downloading it will ask you how you want to save it. USB or ISO.


----------



## syeef (Dec 5, 2012)

I am joining the club  ... bought Win 8 Pro x64 2 days back... much faster than my previous OS, Win Server 2008 R2 x64.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2012)

I dumped my mistress and went back to the wife.. hopefully she'll have me back . Bye windows 8, hi 7. . . I missed you. . .


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 5, 2012)

freaksavior said:


> I dumped my mistress and went back to the wife.. hopefully she'll have me back . Bye windows 8, hi 7. . . I missed you. . .



what? you've gone back to a slower OS ?


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 5, 2012)

syeef said:


> I am joining the club  ... bought Win 8 Pro x64 2 days back... much faster than my previous OS, Win Server 2008 R2 x64.



Congratz! Welcome to the club! 



freaksavior said:


> I dumped my mistress and went back to the wife.. hopefully she'll have me back . Bye windows 8, hi 7. . . I missed you. . .



What was the deal breaker for you?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 5, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Congratz! Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the deal breaker for you?



How about stupid user interface?????   How about no compelling reason to install. I have high speed ssds , a 1/2 second difference in speed in loading is stupidly useless. Windows 8 is crap I have it on this partition and find it has zero advanatges that mean anything to most people.
Windows 7 Ultimate is just as good as windows 8 Pro.  This version was pure and simple a marketing hype ripoff.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 5, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> what? you've gone back to a slower OS ?





Dos101 said:


> Congratz! Welcome to the club!
> 
> What was the deal breaker for you?



Yeah I went back to 7, maybe it was because I had 7 loaded for a while and it was just a bad install/upgrade but it wasn't really faster and crossfire wouldn't work right for me, might be unrelated but I never had issues with 7. 

And the fact there are 8million sub menus to every menu they made, which is way to many.


----------



## syeef (Dec 6, 2012)

I am confused about the new Windows 8 License terms. Need info!

I bought Windows 8 Pro x64 OEM version and using the Personal Use license on my main computer. Does this license permit me to install it on a second computer (a laptop) that I own?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 6, 2012)

syeef said:


> I am confused about the new Windows 8 License terms. Need info!
> 
> I bought Windows 8 Pro x64 OEM version and using the Personal Use license on my main computer. Does this license permit me to install it on a second computer (a laptop) that I own?



No. Its a single user license. If you have more than one bootable partition on a single computer you can use the license on each bootable partition, but not on a separate machine.


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

syeef said:


> I am confused about the new Windows 8 License terms. Need info!
> 
> I bought Windows 8 Pro x64 OEM version and using the Personal Use license on my main computer. Does this license permit me to install it on a second computer (a laptop) that I own?



Info can be found here.



> PERSONAL USE LICENSE (SYSTEM BUILDER) FOR WINDOWS 8 PRO
> 
> *We do not sell our software, we only license it. Under our license, we grant you the right to install and run that one copy on one computer (the licensed computer) as the operating system on a computer that you build for your personal use, or as an additional operating system running on a local virtual machine or a separate partition*


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 6, 2012)

Whew. I have not read this entire thread yet but... I did the W8 pro upgrade download (with CD to come later) and installed it on a blank HD. It said I had a Windows files but I told it to combine two partitions and format so I assume they were all deleted. That being said it installed just fine. Slowly adding some old software. Office 2000 and Quicken 2010 so far. I've yet to really run them with any actual data. Prolly today or over the weekend.

Install is on an old HP Pavilion. 4 gig ram, core 2 4300 1.8 GHz

Used some freeware to add the Start button back in. With that I moving right along, as Kermit said. Will post again if something weird happens.


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

*Some nice read*

5 excellent uses of Windows 8 Hyper-V

Windows 8 comes with Hyper-V, why not use it? 

Office 2013: review, prices, new features

Good review.


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 7, 2012)

Drone said:


> 5 excellent uses of Windows 8 Hyper-V
> 
> Windows 8 comes with Hyper-V, why not use it?
> 
> ...



Ya learn somethin' every day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Drone said:


> 5 excellent uses of Windows 8 Hyper-V
> 
> Windows 8 comes with Hyper-V, why not use it?
> 
> ...



Great find Drone.I already knew about the VHD and Virtual drive support,I used it to install straight  from the Office 2013 ISO.Just right click any ISO you have and select MOUNT ,It should do it auto. Best feature added to an OS in a long time i think.
As for the Office article..Excellent find ,I have been lost in it (what little time i have spent in a month ) using it.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 8, 2012)

My mom got a new laptop since her old broke and it has Windows 8 on it. 

Her windows 8 is stuck on an update loop. It won't get past 12 percent then goes back to zero and tries again only to get stuck at 12 percent again.

Any one have any ideas? I can reformat, but will it always do this?


----------



## erixx (Dec 8, 2012)

just cancel the updating, and then update 1 by 1


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 8, 2012)

erixx said:


> just cancel the updating, and then update 1 by 1



Its been a bit of a pain. 

After I got back it got stuck at 13 percent which apparently seems to be due to a sound driver conflict. Since I couldn't get back to windows I had to do a refresh which thankfully worked. Now I'm going to try and uninstall the sound driver and try the updates again, probably one by one. 

Its also annoying how HP doesn't tell you what the keys are to enter BIOS or Recovery. Thankfully after using HP so long, I was able to guess what they are. Although I'm sure its online or in the manual, it was convenient when they just told you right then and there.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 10, 2012)

Another Start Menu: http://www.startisback.com/

Very similar to Start8, cheaper too (2 licenses for $3, 5 for $5). Automatically matches your GUI language.


----------



## Naito (Dec 10, 2012)

Just read a thread here about a Windows 7 Explorer wrapper for Windows 8. Seems interesting. Probably good for those who dislike Metro-style that much.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 12, 2012)

> Yesterday morning, I got up to go to work. I walked outside and noticed the trashcan at the end of the driveway (trash went out the night before). I set my surface on the roof of my car and walked over to grab the trashcan and take it back to the house. I then proceeded to get in my car and started driving down the street. Made my first left at another street and drove down until I got to RT 1. Made my right hand turn in the middle of 60mph traffic and apparently I had forgotten my Surface is on my roof! (well, WAS on my roof) it had flown off and laid in the middle of the road. I didn't notice my Surface was not sitting next to me for another half mile when I made a very quick U-turn! Driving back the direction I came from with tears in my eyes, I was scanning the roads looking for my tablet. I get down to where I made my turn onto RT 1 and see it laying in the road. I stop (luckily nobody was behind me) and watched the last group of traffic drove by. Each car passed by with the tires on each side of the Surface until the very last car. The tire of the car ran completely over the Surface and next thing I saw was my brand new $700 tablet and touch cover flying through the air in separate directions!



More reading and pictures in the link.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> More reading and pictures in the link.


Looks awfully thick and heavy for a tablet. Would NEVER buy a windows tablet. My Toshiba Excite Tegra 3
with quad core processor and 32 Gb storage is faster and lighter than that paper weight on steroids. Oh I forgot it is also
over $200 cheaper.


----------



## Techtu (Dec 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> Looks awfully thick and heavy for a tablet. Would NEVER buy a windows tablet. My Toshiba Excite Tegra 3
> with quad core processor and 32 Gb storage is faster and lighter than that paper weight on steroids. Oh I forgot it is also
> over $200 cheaper.



But can it be ran over and still be found working?


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 12, 2012)

Techtu said:


> But can it be ran over and still be found working?



I guess that is a compelling reason to buy the tank. I plan on leaving my tablet on the super highway as soon as it arrives. More useful for shock testing than for those overpriced MS productivity apps. I can see myself really getting off on kicking it and jumping up and down on it. What a Great toy!


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 12, 2012)

Minor update. As mentioned earlier I've got W8 running on a separate HD. Been a week now. No issues. I'm no power user. Rarely have more than 3 windows open. Main uses are a little word processing (Office 2000, we'll see how that goes), surfing (I will have a bunch of tabs open there FWIW), and Quicken 2010. Been using Quicken for years so my data file is a bit large. Takes a moment to load but after that it runs quick. What I really like though is the overall speed. Boots up much quicker. I estimate boot time is 1/3 - 1/4 what it is on W7. Even on my old machine this thing is, for me at least, plenty fast. On a new machine with an SSD it must run at eye-blink speed. With Word, Excell, Quicken, Thunderbird and Pale Moon all open I've still got a gig of ram left so I'm OK with that.

Still being cautious, running 7 & 8 on the 2 different disks but gaining confidence daily.


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 12, 2012)

os2wiz said:


> I guess that is a compelling reason to buy the tank. I plan on leaving my tablet on the super highway as soon as it arrives. More useful for shock testing than for those overpriced MS productivity apps. I can see myself really getting off on kicking it and jumping up and down on it. What a Great toy!



Somehow I get the feeling you don't like Microsoft products


----------



## Drone (Dec 15, 2012)

Info

By default .Net Framework 3.5.1 is off in Win8. I found a good guide on how to install .net framework *offline*. It can be good for those who have slow internet or just don't want to waste traffic. You'll need your Windows 8 DVD or you can mount an iso, it doesn't matter.
It's just one line, go to cmd and run it as admin and type this:

dism /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /Source:*X*:\sources\sxs /LimitAccess


*X* is letter of your dvd drive or mounted image


----------



## Drone (Dec 17, 2012)

I drop some more links:







How to dual-boot Windows 8/7






How to Run the "SFC /SCANNOW" in Windows 8


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 19, 2012)

Howdy all,

I'm running W8 on my old HP Pavilion just fine. My son, the techie, not so good. He has a homemade box running a ASrock MoBo mod P67 Extreem4. Did an upgrade to W8. All OK EXCEPT the lan driver no workie. Latest LAN driver was no help. (He says he found somewhere that on an upgrade install vis a clean install this is an issue. I haven't found that on the net yet.) He then attempted to upgrade the BIOS and Windows won't boot anymore. He's gonna attempt to reinstall W8 and see what happens.

This all happened just tonight so, meantime, any hints?

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2012)

DynoDon said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm running W8 on my old HP Pavilion just fine. My son, the techie, not so good. He has a homemade box running a ASrock MoBo mod P67 Extreem4. Did an upgrade to W8. All OK EXCEPT the lan driver no workie. Latest LAN driver was no help. (He says he found somewhere that on an upgrade install vis a clean install this is an issue. I haven't found that on the net yet.) He then attempted to upgrade the BIOS and Windows won't boot anymore. He's gonna attempt to reinstall W8 and see what happens.
> 
> ...



check AHCI/IDE mode in the BIOS, thats likely the case for his no booting after the update.


as for the lack of LAN driver, look for a generic one based on the LAN chipset. or use a spare of some kind (wifi, for example)


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 19, 2012)

DynoDon said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm running W8 on my old HP Pavilion just fine. My son, the techie, not so good. He has a homemade box running a ASrock MoBo mod P67 Extreem4. Did an upgrade to W8. All OK EXCEPT the lan driver no workie. Latest LAN driver was no help. (He says he found somewhere that on an upgrade install vis a clean install this is an issue. I haven't found that on the net yet.) He then attempted to upgrade the BIOS and Windows won't boot anymore. He's gonna attempt to reinstall W8 and see what happens.
> 
> ...





Mussels said:


> check AHCI/IDE mode in the BIOS, thats likely the case for his no booting after the update.
> 
> 
> as for the lack of LAN driver, look for a generic one based on the LAN chipset. or use a spare of some kind (wifi, for example)



Did he clear the cmos on the board after the update.He should and go into bios after boot up and select DEFAULT Options,And then do what Mussels posted.

As for lan drivers does Win8 have them installed when it loads?If yes just use them until he update  in Windows Updates,Microsoft is slow on certain hardware drivers in Win8.Also look for a post to a link from Microsoft downloads for them...It should be in this thread somewhere. ok It is post 326 in this thread ....Try searching here

To use this Web site's full functionality, you must be running Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 or later.

http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Thanks.aspx?id=140

http://catalog.update.microsoft.com/v7/site/Search.aspx?q=Atheros+AR9285


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mussels said:


> check AHCI/IDE mode in the BIOS, thats likely the case for his no booting after the update.
> 
> 
> as for the lack of LAN driver, look for a generic one based on the LAN chipset. or use a spare of some kind (wifi, for example)



Could also have something to do with secure boot.


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks!

I've forwarded these ideas to him. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 19, 2012)

Dos101 said:


> Somehow I get the feeling you don't like Microsoft products



No I don't like their overpriced and under-performing productivity apps. If they knew how to write a multithreaded application properly I might have a little respect for them. They are monopolists who write operating system version called windows 8 that has no real reason for upgrading. The user interface is only useful for touch screen users. it is pure garbage for most other people. They want to tie you in to buying their Microsoft store apps when there is no reason to do so other than giving them more money in their pocket. Then they pretend Bing search is better than Google search, what a joke. Has Microsoft ever made a map application that accurately represents all the streets in a given community??? NEVER

  Screw them and the crap they palm off on the unsuspecting public.


----------



## Frick (Dec 20, 2012)

So I was tinkering with a computer a guy gave me, and after swapping RAM and HDDs I'm pretty sure it's something with the IDE controllers. Or cables or whatever. However I found a SATA port there so I plugged in an old laptop drive and tried that and lo behold I was greeted with a Windows 8 Dev Preview!

So i can confirm it works on these hardwares:

Prescott Celeron 2.4 Ghz
First generation 5400rpm SATA HDD
256MB DDR

It's not usable, I've spent like 10 minutes just to get here and posting. But it works! I have snother 256MB memory to put in so I'll try it again I think. Or not. But now I know the problem of the computer.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 20, 2012)

I went into an electronic store yesterday and I saw a few laptops running windows 8. I thought I would mess around with it, see what it's like. I clicked on music headphone tile, and then xbox music opened up. I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to exit the application, or why xbox music opened up. So I turned around and walked away. 

Anyway, my sister is running a sony vaio n series I think it is. Any chance I could whack 8 on it?


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 20, 2012)

Metro apps don't close, they just move to the background. You can kill them with Alt+F4 but there's no close button. To "exit" an app just press the start button.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Dec 20, 2012)

You can close them, right click on their open thumbnail at the top left when on a different screen and click close.


----------



## os2wiz (Dec 21, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> You can close them, right click on their open thumbnail at the top left when on a different screen and click close.



And that is simpler than closing an app on win 7 ??? Bullcr-p!
One more reason not to move to windows 8!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 21, 2012)

...PACMAN... said:


> You can close them, right click on their open thumbnail at the top left when on a different screen and click close.



Good to know. Not like I use metro apps anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Metro apps don't close, they just move to the background. You can kill them with Alt+F4 but there's no close button. To "exit" an app just press the start button.



You can also just grab the top of the app and drag them to the bottom of the screen and they will close.



os2wiz said:


> And that is simpler than closing an app on win 7 ??? Bullcr-p!
> One more reason not to move to windows 8!!!!!!!!



Read what I just said above. Just as simple as win7.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 21, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You can also just grab the top of the app and drag them to the bottom of the screen and they will close.



That's the way you do it. I can't see a problem apart from the fact that you have to find out before you open and app how to close it on Windows 8.


----------



## Drone (Dec 22, 2012)

Windows 8 previews to go dark in 3 weeks

Time flies ...



> All three Windows 8 previews -- the Developer Preview of September 2011, the Consumer Preview of February 2012 and the Release Preview of May 31 2012 -- expire Jan. 15, 2013.
> 
> A downloaded upgrade to Windows 8 Pro costs $39.99 through Jan. 31, 2013. After the discount ends, the upgrade will likely jump to $199.99.



Experts, however, have figured out how to trick Windows 8 into doing a credible upgrade from both the Release and Consumer previews.


----------



## DynoDon (Dec 22, 2012)

DynoDon said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> I'm running W8 on my old HP Pavilion just fine. My son, the techie, not so good. He has a homemade box running a ASrock MoBo mod P67 Extreem4. Did an upgrade to W8. All OK EXCEPT the lan driver no workie. Latest LAN driver was no help. (He says he found somewhere that on an upgrade install vis a clean install this is an issue. I haven't found that on the net yet.) He then attempted to upgrade the BIOS and Windows won't boot anymore. He's gonna attempt to reinstall W8 and see what happens.
> 
> ...



Results are that he did a clean install and all is well, no issues. FWIW, on mine I've yet to see any issues either. Considering the machine I'm on W8 works quite well.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 24, 2012)

All right, got one. 

Sold the Hp touchsmart tm2. Grabbed a Acer Tab W700. Loving it, but one thing wrong... I get a few instants to where the background picture doesn't show on the desktop. It shows in Metro, but when I go to the desktop it black. When I disable metro via ClassicShell, it still does it. 
Going to settings, and setting a new background, half work right away, half don't.. Restarting does the same effect once the picture finally shows.. 

But, in all, I do like Win 8 pro.. Now, lets google how to upgrade the specs tablet.. lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> I drop some more links:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/353817-multiboot-startup-menu-300x208.jpg
> 
> ...



Tried this doing every step on that webpage but not when the PC boots, it automatically goes into windows 8 without giving me the option to pick the OS. anything special I need to do?


----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Tried this doing every step on that webpage but not when the PC boots, it automatically goes into windows 8 without giving me the option to pick the OS. anything special I need to do?



You mean dual boot? Do you have 7 and want to add 8 or visa versa? Either way it works. Nothing special about it just a few easy steps. Partition -> Windows installation -> reboot.

Here other sources just in case:

*How to Dual Boot Windows 8 and Windows 7*

PCMAG

PCWorld

DigitalTrends


You can go to _win + r -> msconfig -> ok ->_ and there choose boot tab and look what OS is there and also you can check in _win + r -> diskmgmt.msc -> ok ->_ and look in partitions


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 24, 2012)

im going to be picking up Windows 8 Pro from M$ tomorrow for $40 for the Z77 build.  Is it better to install 7 first with the upgrade edition or do the clean install way you can find from Google?  And if using 7 first do you need to activate it? or can you just install 8 right after 7 is ready for use?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> You mean dual boot? Do you have 7 and want to add 8 or visa versa? Either way it works. Nothing special about it just a few easy steps. Partition -> Windows installation -> reboot.
> 
> Here other sources just in case:
> 
> ...



I had windows 7 and used the disk management to shrink volume and make a 200GB Partition to install windows 8 on. Once its it was finished I rebooted and promtly installed windows 8 on the 200GB partition that was made. When it boots It gives no option for windows 7 but just loads windows 8. I can see the partition with windows 7 and the files are still there but does not give me the option to boot into it.

Tried looking in MSCONFIG and it only shows windows 8 in the boot section. 

I would really like to be able to use my original windows 7 as well.


----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:
			
		

> I can see the partition with windows 7 and the files are still there but does not give me the option to boot into it.
> 
> Tried looking in MSCONFIG and it only shows windows 8 in the boot section.
> 
> I would really like to be able to use my original windows 7 as well.



In diskmgmt you have *four* partitions? (windows 7 plus its reserved partition and windows 8 plus its reserved partition?). Maybe 7's reserved partition got KIA


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> In diskmgmt you have *four* partitions? (windows 7 plus its reserved partition and windows 8 plus its reserved partition?). Maybe 7's reserved partition got KIA



Here is a copy of my DSCMGMT. Only have one reserved partition.


----------



## Drone (Dec 24, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is a copy of my DSCMGMT. Only have one reserved


I see so the one for windows 7 is KIA. Pop in windows 7 DVD and start a repair process to rebuild it. A messy thing btw.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 24, 2012)

Drone said:


> I see so the one for windows 7 is KIA. Pop in windows 7 DVD and start a repair process to rebuild it. A messy thing btw.



found an easier way. I downloaded EasyBCD and manually added the windows 7 location to the boot menu and once I rebooted I was greeted with a older style boot menu but windows 7 does work now so I am happy.


----------



## Drone (Jan 4, 2013)

http://mariusbauer.com/behance/5735155

Early lockscreen concepts


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 4, 2013)

can I join pls, I upped to windows 8 pro for 25quid to get my pc to see my new 8 core processor,It didn't work out so simple as the update implied, Win8 could not update my machine so im on a fresh wipe here, im undecided yet wether ill put a win7 os on but ive left space so cheers for the heads up regarding it.

I like some bits of win8( now classic shells on it anyway) and I do like the metro ui I just think that it works a bit shit flipping between desk and new Ui

PATCH pls and I mean service pack sized patch not a little one ,for one thing why cant I half size the metro UI so I can watch telly through it and surf on desk, no I can only choose fullscreen or a quarter or less, odd choices abound and the shop app, my god no its a nightmare


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 4, 2013)

You guy that want to dual boot Win7/8 Make sure you have two Hard Drives,I disconnected my Win7 Install drive from the mobo .Installed Win8.reconnected Win7 and just switch them with the F8 key at BIOS start up.Should help with some of the UFEI (I hope that is right) Bugs that seem to pop up with WIn8 dual boot loader.

Also for fun Try to open as many App windows as you can then Use your mouse wheel to scroll through them .I have been doing this to switch quickly between Apps.Kinda like that desktop flip 7/Vista had.Actually this would work in the DP and Alpha`s .In the final build it will show your apps open in order on your left.Just click them when you need to switch.Shame they took the scroll out of it.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 4, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> can I join pls, I upped to windows 8 pro for 25quid to get my pc to see my new 8 core processor,It didn't work out so simple as the update implied, Win8 could not update my machine so im on a fresh wipe here, im undecided yet wether ill put a win7 os on but ive left space so cheers for the heads up regarding it.
> 
> I like some bits of win8( now classic shells on it anyway) and I do like the metro ui I just think that it works a bit shit flipping between desk and new Ui
> 
> PATCH pls and I mean service pack sized patch not a little one ,for one thing why cant I half size the metro UI so I can watch telly through it and surf on desk, no I can only choose fullscreen or a quarter or less, odd choices abound and the shop app, my god no its a nightmare



You sure can! Added you to the members list in the OP. Welcome! 

You can "snap" an app to take a third or a quarter of the screen while running another app (or Desktop mode) side by side, if that's what you mean. When the Metro app is open, move your mouse to the top of the screen until the cursor turns into the hand, left click, drag to the left or right side and it will snap in place.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 4, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You guy that want to dual boot Win7/8 Make sure you have two Hard Drives,I disconnected my Win7 Install drive from the mobo .Installed Win8.reconnected Win7 and just switch them with the F8 key at BIOS start up.



That's the way I've dual booted everything


----------



## Drone (Jan 5, 2013)

Some news/links/tips/tricks/articles and stuff

Microsoft won a $617 million contract with the U.S. Defense Department to provide its latest software, including the Windows 8 operating system.

_______________________

Windows gains market share after six months of decline: Windows 8 grabs 1.77%, Windows 7 passes 45%







_______________

Detect and remove rootkits with GMER


_______________


Customize Win8's boot screen with Boot UI Tuner






____________


New Win8 and Surface ads.

[yt]ZtRUjP-o24o[/yt]


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jan 5, 2013)

Windows 8 Pro on my laptop and desktop 

I love it, I had the Consumer one before the actual thing was released.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 5, 2013)

Ran the rootkit stuff and I'm clean. On the other hand W8 will bring some fun to the Defenese Department, apps on the way.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dropbox app is now available for Windows 8/RT http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/dropbox/78b08472-168e-496e-a8f5-9601892da4fa


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2013)

It was bound to happen sooner or later

Windows RT jailbroken to run third-party Desktop apps


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2013)

Microsoft has sold *60 million* Windows 8 licenses, passes 100 million app download mark



> As Windows 8 continues to gain market share, Microsoft has announced it has sold 60 million total Windows 8 licenses since the operating system first launched in October 2012. The company also confirmed the Windows Store has passed the 100 million app download mark.
> 
> With this new figure, it's clear now that total Windows 8 sales have grown by *33%* since late November, when Microsoft announced 40 million licenses had been sold. Microsoft appears to still be on track to cross the 100 million license benchmark during the first calendar quarter of 2013 - if it can keep up its current pace.



http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/201...dows-8-licenses-up-33-percent-since-november/

Good job


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 8, 2013)

Good job MS. Loving my W8


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2013)

^hi five


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 8, 2013)

There's an interview on Verge with Gabe Newell. He still hates Windos 8.


----------



## The Von Matrices (Jan 9, 2013)

Drone said:


> Microsoft has sold *60 million* Windows 8 licenses, passes 100 million app download mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That number seems ridiculously low; I can't believe that the attach rate for windows 8 apps is less than two per license.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, W8 already ships with lots of apps installed: image and PDF viewer, music and video player, a built in antivirus/firewall among others. What else would the average person need? I'd guess that most of those app downloads correspond to the netflix app.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Drone said:


> Microsoft has sold *60 million* Windows 8 licenses, passes 100 million app download mark
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa whoa whoa, I thought nobody was buying this heap of garbage called Windows 8? 



Crap Daddy said:


> There's an interview on Verge with Gabe Newell. He still hates Windos 8.



With rumors of a Linux-powered "Steam box" I'm not surprised. Gabe will always hate Microsoft.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm having troubles installing a program. It keeps telling me I have insufficient privileges to install it in ProgramData/microsoft/windows/startup.

I've tried several things from google searches and nothing works. 


Any one know what to do?


----------



## Frick (Jan 9, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Yet it's selling at a similar pace as Windows 7. Conasidering how radically MS changed the OS this is actually a pretty stellar number. Any source for this supposed attach rate?



He meant that the number of downloaded apps seems very low. 100 million apps on 60 million systems is kinda low.

I really want to try Minesweeper in adventure mode.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2013)

Also right clicking on any file in my downloads folder causes explorer.exe to stop responding.

EDIT: Fixed it was windows defender.


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2013)

Thats maybe antivirus malfunction.
EDIT: wow, i was pretty right! 8)

----------

What I do not understand is the Apps: I don't like them at all, are less functional then desktop programs, only very classy but monitor space eating!

And the "shop" is obscure: i only see horrible little tickets with the app's name and little more (I know I have to click them, but... click through tons of who knows what apps??? )


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 9, 2013)

Frick said:


> He meant that the number of downloaded apps seems very low. 100 million apps on 60 million systems is kinda low.
> 
> I really want to try Minesweeper in adventure mode.



Ah ya I misread, my bad.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

erixx said:


> Thats maybe antivirus malfunction.
> EDIT: wow, i was pretty right! 8)
> 
> ----------
> ...



If you would have a touch screen or use Win RT tablet you'll find SOME useful. Basically it's the same trick as with Android and iOS, billions of worthless apps which you maybe open once in awhile and some maybe 20-30 that really are important, each with hundreds of variation of the same.


----------



## dave18505 (Jan 9, 2013)

When I go to the app store and it lists the top new releases it only shows 100, is that all of the apps or are there more?


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes, Daddy, 20 apps for sure is my all time maximum I have stopped installing/uninstalling in a compulsive way  

At least after my Start8 demo expired I have been using "vanilla" Win8 interface and getting a hold on it.  It works. But the visual change from ModernUI to traditional desktop while working/multitasking is a huge DISTRACTION. One must begin setting the same color scheme to both or turn into a kaleidoscopical mad dog.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

erixx said:


> Yes, Daddy, 20 apps for sure is my all time maximum I have stopped installing/uninstalling in a compulsive way
> 
> At least after my Start8 demo expired I have been using "vanilla" Win8 interface and getting a hold on it.  It works. But the visual change from ModernUI to traditional desktop while working/multitasking is a huge DISTRACTION. One must begin setting the same color scheme to both or turn into a kaleidoscopical mad dog.



You see, win 8 is way more fun than any windows. I usually go straight to desktop but once in a while I fire up an app just for fun. It's really nice to see them pictures from some news app on the big screen (my win 8 machine is hooked to a 32" TV). Used to read some kindle books also or do a split screen with a radio app while I have the desktop on the right for some browsing and whatnot. Now, I got myself my first tablet, a Nexus 7 and I would highly recommend it to anybody who's not into this mobile shit by now (as I was). What I found out is that whole this app stuff is a bunch of nonsense that sucks people in making them think it's the best thing since sliced bread. I wasted almost a full day trying to populate the screen with 30 somewhat useful apps, downloading and promptly uninstalling. Now, since I tried first hand I call bullshit the so-called advantage that iPads have with a biilion more apps. What you really need are just a few and you have them on both platforms. Sorry, on all three!


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm perfectly at ease with windows 8 now and in fact prefer it to windows 7. I have made no mods as there is really not a lot to get your head around at all. My chosen apps are tvcatchup, 4ondemand and Netflix.

I love the interface and some things on 8 work that little bit quicker than 7. Some games also see a tiny boost for me, maybe its because of my FX chip I don't know but I'm not complaining


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2013)

Absolutely true Daddy. I remember not long ago, when I checked a little the Nokia Symbian "shop", then the Android Play shop, now this.. and came to the same conclusion: I don't give a FF for numerical "superiority" of this or the others app shop. Many apps resemble "wood furniture" (à la Apple), many games are worse than the MS-DOS games, many free apps are unfunctional until you pay for unlocking, then there are plain old frauds, etc. 

And also yes, there is a fun aspect, I have had little time working, building this computer and gaming to 'waste' a day living 'inside' the Modern interface yet, like you did, but sounds as fun!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2013)

I look forward to going back when they update my drivers for my mobo. Currently they are all in beta.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I look forward to going back when they update my drivers for my mobo. Currently they are all in beta.



There is no such thing as drivers for my mobo (ASRock P35 chipset). Though it works without any noticeable hiccups.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> There is no such thing as drivers for my mobo (ASRock P35 chipset). Though it works without any noticeable hiccups.



Mine worked fine to. Its just when I opened the event viewer it had 5 errors everytime I shut down. I wouldnt even know if I didnt look lol.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Mine worked fine to. Its just when I opened the event viewer it had 5 errors everytime I shut down. I wouldnt even know if I didnt look lol.



I don't touch the event viewer. I might freak out.


----------



## erixx (Jan 9, 2013)

I remember times when 1) I would look up what every file in /System /system32 was, and 2) what every event in Event viewer was.... It is more or less like studying hieroglyphics including the Pharaoh's damnation... yes, freaking, and the hard way learning not to be too anal, as after all it came out of Bill's Gates =:O)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2013)

erixx said:


> I remember times when 1) I would look up what every file in /System /system32 was, and 2) what every event in Event viewer was.... It is more or less like studying hieroglyphics including the Pharaoh's damnation... yes, freaking, and the hard way learning not to be too anal, as after all it came out of Bill's Gates =:O)



I have OCD so its not like I have a choice in the matter. However I do learn a lot trying to figure out every little thing.


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2013)

erixx said:


> I remember times when 1) I would look up what every file in /System /system32 was, and 2) what every event in Event viewer was....



In many cases that information is quite useless lol. When eventvwr says that some dll crashed or that some address in memory can't be read. Pfft ... like I could do anything about that.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2013)

Drone said:


> In many cases that information is quite useless lol. When eventvwr says that some dll crashed or that some address in memory can't be read. Pfft ... like I could do anything about that.



Honestly there is a lot you can do with that info.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok I still can't install a program, how do I make myself admin so I can install this program...


----------



## Drone (Jan 9, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I still can't install a program, how do I make myself admin so I can install this program...



Look here or here or even here


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 9, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I still can't install a program, how do I make myself admin so I can install this program...



Right click on the exe and select "Run as administrator".


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 10, 2013)

None of those things are working.

And after a restart I can't right click again anymore even after I disabled Windows Defender. 

And some of my programs that are set to start aren't even starting.

Ughhhh.....

EDIT: I'm just goign to reformat becaus so many basic thigns aren't working. 

Programs aren't starting up, can't right click, internet won't automatically connect and worse of all run as administrator isn't working.


----------



## Drone (Jan 16, 2013)

[yt]2ZPfrRxQ-k0[/yt]

Microsoft Studios PLAY On Windows 8 Launched



> The line-up of new titles from Microsoft Studios has something for everyone, from casual puzzlers and high-energy racing to immersive adventure and non-stop arcade action. Xbox fans will also find their favorite features like leaderboards, multiplayer modes, connecting with friends and more. PLAY release highlights include Reckless Racing, Skulls of the Shogun, Hydro, Gunstringer: Dead Man Running, Adera and Minesweeper (the full list of new releases can be found below). The games are available for download now and can be purchased via the Windows 8 App Store or Xbox live. Plus, all Microsoft Studios titles let you try before you buy.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 16, 2013)

hello guys, please i need some help here and i will be appreciate.
i need an windows 8 pro 64bit at lower cost, i see some thread about get it for $15 but just wanna make sure from u guys, i don't have an previews version of windows (i have in fact but it's not original), anyway can i get windows 8 pro keys for lower price, i check the win 8 pro system builder it's expensive.
also i have an computer office and workshop in my country (Iraq), used parts it's a part from my work, so i have a lot of original windows vista and xp keys come from part it out HP and DELL cases systems also dead laptops, they are no longer work they are splits to spare parts but the windows sticker are still, so are they useful for win 8 upgrade but sure i want to use them for newer systems (pc i build).
i don't have experience for windows original cuz never use original windows before, but i want to use it now and sell some in my office, want to be first one use legal windows in my country, , people like to use original windows but sure it should be at lower price as possible to can sell some. 
thanks a lot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> hello guys, please i need some help here and i will be appreciate.
> i need an windows 8 pro 64bit at lower cost, i see some thread about get it for $15 but just wanna make sure from u guys, i don't have an previews version of windows (i have in fact but it's not original), anyway can i get windows 8 pro keys for lower price, i check the win 8 pro system builder it's expensive.
> also i have an computer office and workshop in my country (Iraq), used parts it's a part from my work, so i have a lot of original windows vista and xp keys come from part it out HP and DELL cases systems also dead laptops, they are no longer work they are splits to spare parts but the windows sticker are still, so are they useful for win 8 upgrade but sure i want to use them for newer systems (pc i build).
> i don't have experience for windows original cuz never use original windows before, but i want to use it now and sell some in my office, want to be first one use legal windows in my country, , people like to use original windows but sure it should be at lower price as possible to can sell some.
> thanks a lot


 Best I can tell you is 39.99 US. Is that cheap enough?


----------



## Frick (Jan 16, 2013)

They sell it here for 279 SEK (€30.58) until the end of month.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think the cheap 15$ version is still available, doesnt hurt to try

https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Best I can tell you is 39.99 US. Is that cheap enough?



yes it's ok for me



Frick said:


> They sell it here for 279 SEK (€30.58) until the end of month.



it's also ok 


brandonwh64 said:


> I think the cheap 15$ version is still available, doesnt hurt to try
> 
> https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/



dam in fact i can't register cuz my country is not on the list.

guys who can help me and do this for me, i will appreciate also i will pay $2 over every windows key, consider it as a gift for me cuz it's really helps to me, and i am think about many keys like 10 maybe 50 who know knows, money will send as a gift via paypal, thanks a lot


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> yes it's ok for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok this is what you do. Take one of those old computers and run the windows 8 install from Microsoft. It will download windows 8 then ask you how you want to save it. ISO or to USB or direct install. Pick ISO and burn it to a DVD. Take that DVD and install it on your personal PC and use the phone actvation.

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/..._0n0ge8320tx2p36elcqc_19056916392&WT.search=1


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> dam in fact i can't register cuz my country is not on the list.
> 
> guys who can help me and do this for me, i will appreciate also i will pay $2 over every windows key, consider it as a gift for me cuz it's really helps to me, and i am think about many keys like 10 maybe 50 who know knows, money will send as a gift via paypal, thanks a lot



Use the US version unless it checks which country your ISP is from. Its worth a shot.


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I think the cheap 15$ version is still available, doesnt hurt to try
> 
> https://www.windowsupgradeoffer.com/



It is available but for OEM builds only (hp, dell, acer, etc.). When the site was launched it didn't ask for any serial key but after a couple of days the hole was plugged.

"Retail" OEM licenses don't work AFAIK, or at least didn't work for me. full keys don't work either; again, just my experience.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Jan 16, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ok this is what you do. Take one of those old computers and run the windows 8 install from Microsoft. It will download windows 8 then ask you how you want to save it. ISO or to USB or direct install. Pick ISO and burn it to a DVD. Take that DVD and install it on your personal PC and use the phone actvation.
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/..._0n0ge8320tx2p36elcqc_19056916392&WT.search=1



thanks a lot mate, but the phone activation tha's mean i should call microsoft so i think it will recognize my phone no. right, or it's ok if someone out from USA?



brandonwh64 said:


> Use the US version unless it checks which country your ISP is from. Its worth a shot.



hmm i think this is the problem, anyway i will use VPN and i will check it out.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> thanks a lot mate, but the phone activation tha's mean i should call microsoft so i think it will recognize my phone no. right, or it's ok if someone out from USA?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i think this is the problem, anyway i will use VPN and i will check it out.



The phone activation is completely automated, not sure if they care what number/country you call from. They just care that you have a valid license and give the correct numbers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hayder_Master said:


> thanks a lot mate, but the phone activation tha's mean i should call microsoft so i think it will recognize my phone no. right, or it's ok if someone out from USA?
> 
> 
> 
> hmm i think this is the problem, anyway i will use VPN and i will check it out.



If the phone thing doesnt work then Brandon posted a regestry edit that will.


----------



## Drone (Jan 17, 2013)

*How To Calibrate your monitor in Windows 8
*

The easiest way to access the calibration tool in Windows 8 is to use the search option in Charms, highlight Settings, and type calibrate in the search bar.

Gamma Screen

Brightness/Contrast/Balance


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Using the Calibration tool in Windows never works. Makes it way more messed up.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 21, 2013)

Back on Nov 25, 2012 I bought Windows 8 Pro and today I finally got around to installing it along with Media Center.

Unless I'm missing something it looks like I'm going to have to give up my Solitaire addiction.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (Jan 21, 2013)

msgclb said:


> Back on Nov 25, 2012 I bought Windows 8 Pro and today I finally got around to installing it along with Media Center.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something it looks like I'm going to have to give up my Solitaire addiction.



It's probably available in the store as a free game, but don't quote me on that


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

This might be a driver issue. But I can't have more than one application using audio at the same time.

If i'm listening to a song in chrome and open up a music player to listen to a track it won't work unless I quit chrome and vice versa. 

Same thing with games. I can't listen to music and play games at the same time. 

Not sure what to do aside from waiting for a driver update. 

Anyone else with X-fi having such issues?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 21, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> This might be a driver issue. But I can't have more than one application using audio at the same time.
> 
> If i'm listening to a song in chrome and open up a music player to listen to a track it won't work unless I quit chrome and vice versa.
> 
> ...



what output are you using? if its a digital signal, i've seen that behaviour before.


----------



## Drone (Jan 21, 2013)

...PACMAN... said:


> It's probably available in the store as a free game, but don't quote me on that



Yes it is. As well as all other Windows games (Mahjong, Minesweeper and so on).


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 21, 2013)

Mussels said:


> what output are you using? if its a digital signal, i've seen that behaviour before.



Aux, using headphones.


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2013)

Microsoft Surface Pro with Windows 8 hits US and Canada on February 9th












> The Microsoft Surface Pro boasts an x86-based Core i5 processor and 4GB of RAM



Microsoft Surface Pro is expected to be available for price of $899 (64GB model) and $999 (128GB) without Touch or Type Cover.


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2013)

Freaking awesome new IE ad.










I like it!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 24, 2013)

That Ad personally makes me never want to use IE again. 

To each their own.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 24, 2013)

Apparently Im a child of the 80's because most that stuff I remember as "kids toys". Except the pumps. I got into MANY fights protecting them. MY PUMPS BITCH! BRING IT!


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Drone said:


> Freaking awesome new IE ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



POGS! Oh how I miss those


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2013)

thats actually a pretty cool ad


----------



## syeef (Jan 25, 2013)

Drone said:


> Freaking awesome new IE ad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My country is still blocking Youtube (and I support it btw), but any other source for watching the ad?


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 26, 2013)

Anybody getting mails stating that you need to activate Media Center?


----------



## syeef (Jan 26, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Anybody getting mails stating that you need to activate Media Center?



I did.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2013)

i got one.

gunna have to fire up my win 8 install to activate it i guess :/


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 27, 2013)

So annoying. I lost sound from all my applications, music players and game until I closed chrome. 

Why...


----------



## syeef (Jan 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i got one.
> 
> gunna have to fire up my win 8 install to activate it i guess :/



But I activated mine long back... still got one.


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Anybody getting mails stating that you need to activate Media Center?



It's just a reminder. Everyone (who installed w8) gets that mail. If you activated then don't bother.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if I reinstall windows 8 later if my code will still activate. I ended up going back to windows 7 because of driver issues. I hope my code works later on when I upgrade again.


----------



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

Surface Pro 64GB Will Have 23GB Of Free Disk Space

That's uncool and it's x86



> According to a MS spokesperson, the 64GB model of the Surface Pro will only have 23GB of free storage out of the box. The 128GB model doesn't fair any better as only 83GB of free storage will be available. *The drop in available space is being blamed on the Windows 8 OS, included applications and the Windows 8 recovery partition which totals 41GB of used space.*
> 
> _Microsoft says its customers will be able to free up additional space if they decide to create a backup bootable USB and deleting the recovery partition._ The Surface Pro also supports USB 3 hard drives and microSDXC cards, which can be used to extend its storage


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 29, 2013)

Drone said:


> Surface Pro 64GB Will Have 23GB Of Free Disk Space
> 
> That's uncool and it's x86



It's bad. It's such a promising device but they ask too much, it's gonna be hardly available and you end up with half the advertised storage capacity. And Microsoft ask themselves why Android is winning the mobile OS market.


----------



## Drone (Jan 29, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:
			
		

> It's bad. It's such a promising device but they ask too much, it's gonna be hardly available and you end up with half the advertised storage capacity. And Microsoft ask themselves why Android is winning the mobile OS market.



True. It didn't end that well and it's overpriced. It's hard to say exactly what is the right price for Surface but current price is relatively high. I hope Surface 2 or how they call it will admit and fix all these mistakes. I wanted to get a pro version but now I'm sure I'm gonna skip Surface. I hope Surface 2 will be much better if so I'll grab one.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 30, 2013)

Alright guys I did a bit of searching but did not really find much. Maybe I missed it, i'm not sure.

Anyway, here's my deal. I loaded 8 again, i'm a sucker for new stuff to play with, but i'm having issues with dual monitors.

What happened is I told Chrome to open in windows 8 mode, now that's not a big deal to me but I would really like to have dual chrome apps/windows open so I can browse/read more at once. I like the face there is a small side windows, I use it for messenger all the time, so that and maybe a clock on the other small window would be cool.

Now I have no idea if this can be done, metro running twice essentially? Any ideas?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it me or does the event viewer seem more aggressive in reporting warnings and errors? Like Ill get an error in it if Bing Weather doesn't open up quick enough?! Seems to be instant to me and I wouldn't even know unless I looked at the event viewer.

I just need to take my buddies advice and enjoy windows 8 and stop looking at the event viewer if everything is running ok lol.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm thought about installing this again the other day but still am skeptical about my WLAN drivers. A while back I did a dual boot with win8 and they seem to be working better but kinda borked my system uninstalling the WIN8 side. I just hate having to reinstall


----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2013)

freaksavior said:
			
		

> I would really like to have dual chrome apps/windows open so I can browse/read more at once. I like the face there is a small side windows, I use it for messenger all the time, so that and maybe a clock on the other small window would be cool.
> 
> Now I have no idea if this can be done, metro running twice essentially? Any ideas?



If I understand you right, you want to run *two* Metro apps _simultaneously_ on two screens? It's Windows 8 limitation. You can run desktop version on one and metro on another, you can't have two different metro apps on two screens.

[yt]-I0Z2Fz6myc[/yt] 

It's unrelated to your problem but here's how to metro multitask and here's Toolbox for W8 it's in Windows Store but it's free.









> Toolbox is designed to bring unparalleled productivity enhancement to the Windows 8 platform. With Toolbox, you can view and interact with up to *6* different tools at once


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 31, 2013)

I was afraid of that. M$ specifically said they improved multi monitor support too! I don't understand why it's so hard to make chrome run in the normal desktop mode. I'm forced to run either IE 10 now (which isn't that bad actually) or chrome and IE. I'm trying to like 8 guys, I really am, but I feel like it's a cool idea that's poorly implemented so far.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 31, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> Alright guys I did a bit of searching but did not really find much. Maybe I missed it, i'm not sure.
> 
> Anyway, here's my deal. I loaded 8 again, i'm a sucker for new stuff to play with, but i'm having issues with dual monitors.
> 
> ...



What about running Desktop on both monitors and having multiple Chrome windows in Desktop mode?


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 1, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> What about running Desktop on both monitors and having multiple Chrome windows in Desktop mode?



I can't get chrome to switch back to desktop mode. i've tried most of the suggestions in other forum posts I found via google.

It only opens in metro mode. I've pretty much given up on 8, i've tried so many times to get it working the way I want, when one thing works, another thing annoys me. 

My boss has 4 monitors and he was saying he hasn't had any issues, So I feel kind of stupid heh.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 1, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> I can't get chrome to switch back to desktop mode. i've tried most of the suggestions in other forum posts I found via google.
> 
> It only opens in metro mode. I've pretty much given up on 8, i've tried so many times to get it working the way I want, when one thing works, another thing annoys me.
> 
> My boss has 4 monitors and he was saying he hasn't had any issues, So I feel kind of stupid heh.



Once it opens in metro mode hit the Customize and control google chrome button on the top right and hit relaunch in desktop mode. Its the button that  looks like three small bars on top of each other. 

If that doesn't work you might want to try reinstalling chrome.


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 1, 2013)

freaksavior said:


> I can't get chrome to switch back to desktop mode. i've tried most of the suggestions in other forum posts I found via google.
> 
> It only opens in metro mode. I've pretty much given up on 8, i've tried so many times to get it working the way I want, when one thing works, another thing annoys me.
> 
> My boss has 4 monitors and he was saying he hasn't had any issues, So I feel kind of stupid heh.




Ah I see. Do what AphexDreamer said and you'll be back in business.


----------



## syeef (Feb 3, 2013)

I am having connection issue with Adobe Update Manager (CS5) on Windows 8. Giving me the following error:

"_The update server is not responding. The server might be offline temporarily, or the Internet or firewall settings may be incorrect. Please try again later_".

It works fine on my laptop running Windows Vista and my other desktop running Windows 7. Even tried with Windows 8 firewall disabled, doesn't work and I am not running any anti-virus (except for Windows built-in Defender).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2013)

syeef said:


> I am having connection issue with Adobe Update Manager (CS5) on Windows 8. Giving me the following error:
> 
> "_The update server is not responding. The server might be offline temporarily, or the Internet or firewall settings may be incorrect. Please try again later_".
> 
> It works fine on my laptop running Windows Vista and my other desktop running Windows 7. Even tried with Windows 8 firewall disabled, doesn't work and I am not running any anti-virus (except for Windows built-in Defender).



change your dns servers


----------



## syeef (Feb 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> change your dns servers



My DNS servers are fine... but fixed the issue, got the answer from Adobe forum. Apparently there is a conflict between Adobe Update Manager and "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter" which comes with Windows 8. Had to disable the Virtual Adapter from Device Manager and it works now.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2013)

in my own way i was correct, that the traffic was being routed incorrectly. in this case, to the wrong adaptor instead of the wrong server.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive been on 8 3 months and have had nothing but niggles, metro keeps breaking and nothing seems to oc as high with it hence all my benches are coming out low. Im going back to seven to retest its
Im getting drastically better performance on seven. 
Might have botched something on 8 as it cant be that bad ill dual boot it at weekend nxt farcry 3 is running amazeingly well on a fresh seven install cat 13.2 mach 4


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 5, 2013)

better icons and stuff


----------



## Drone (Feb 6, 2013)

Surface Pro Review by ubergizmo.

Specs:
Processor: 	Intel Core i5-3317U @ 1.7GHz
Memory: 	4GB @ 1600MHz DDR3
GPU: Intel HD Graphics 4000


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> I am having connection issue with Adobe Update Manager (CS5) on Windows 8. Giving me the following error:
> 
> "_The update server is not responding. The server might be offline temporarily, or the Internet or firewall settings may be incorrect. Please try again later_".
> 
> It works fine on my laptop running Windows Vista and my other desktop running Windows 7. Even tried with Windows 8 firewall disabled, doesn't work and I am not running any anti-virus (except for Windows built-in Defender).



Works fine on mine.


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Works fine on mine.



Which version of Adobe CS do you have and are you on a Wi-Fi network?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> Which version of Adobe CS do you have and are you on a Wi-Fi network?



CS 5.5 and no I'm wired.


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

hmm... I got CS 5 + Wifi.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> hmm... I got CS 5 + Wifi.



If its boot leg Adobe validates DLL's on update.


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If its boot leg Adobe validates DLL's on update.



boot leg? as in pirated version? sorry don't know the term properly... If so, I have Genuine Adobe CS 5.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> boot leg? as in pirated version? sorry don't know the term properly... If so, I have Genuine Adobe CS 5.



Yes. just making sure man. What you said sometimes happens with pirated/bootleg software. If you are using a legit copy then I would say its your Wi-Fi. You can always download the updater manually from Adobe. They updated the updater a few months ago. I bet that's your issue.


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They updated the updater a few months ago. I bet that's your issue.



After I disabled "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter", the updater worked and it downloaded around 650 MB. Meaning I am fully updated now.

Now to test what you said, I re-enabled "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter" and found out the problem persists. So either there was no update for the updater (didn't really follow what it was updating) or Adobe didn't fix the issue in the updater.

I too think its the Wi-Fi. And since I am not using the "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter" (whatever the heck it is), I will keep it disabled for now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

syeef said:


> After I disabled "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter", the updater worked and it downloaded around 650 MB. Meaning I am fully updated now.
> 
> Now to test what you said, I re-enabled "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter" and found out the problem persists. So either there was no update for the updater (didn't really follow what it was updating) or Adobe didn't fix the issue in the updater.
> 
> I too think its the Wi-Fi. And since I am not using the "Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter" (whatever the heck it is), I will keep it disabled for now.



You can turn that back on. They wont be updating CS5 anymore. Just make sure the Acrobat updater is still working. That's all you need to worry about.


----------



## syeef (Feb 6, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just make sure the Acrobat updater is still working. That's all you need to worry about.



No issue with Acrobat updater


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 6, 2013)

Installed Win8 at launch, won't look back.


Except...Win8 causes many issues when overclocking. MANY MANY MANY....OMG...not in running overclocks, but in testing. Once you are stable, no problems.

So, dual-boot for me it is, then.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got a question. My Explorer GUI (not IE) sometimes quits and recovers when I switch between Metro and the Desktop. I can't get it to happen all the time but it does happen. I ran a system integrity check and everything came back ok. I suspect NVIDIA drivers but I'm not 100% sure. Everything comes back with the exception of the NVIDIA control panel. That's why I suspect it.




syeef said:


> No issue with Acrobat updater



Then turn everything back on and enjoy!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe video driver. 

but quick google search led to this.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...indows-8/723d15b2-5c74-44cf-a2e1-b371ed262888
Do you have google drive?

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...pying-or/3ba212a7-853b-4a7b-82aa-ae29512d6a69


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 6, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> Maybe video driver.
> 
> but quick google search led to this.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...indows-8/723d15b2-5c74-44cf-a2e1-b371ed262888
> ...



No google drive. But Arma2 did install .Net 3.5 which is not native to windows 8. IMO I still think its the NVIDIA driver however.


----------



## Drone (Feb 9, 2013)

10 Windows 8 tips, tricks and hacks

Amazing article. Many awesome things. For example this one:

Create a folder on the Desktop and rename it to:

*Applications.{4234d49b-0245-4df3-b780-3893943456e1}*

The folder will be called *Applications*. Double-click it to see a list of all your applications, including Windows 8 Store apps, traditional Desktop applications and many system apps such as Control Panel. To run an app, double-click it. The folder doesn't show up on the Start screen. It's simple to put it there, though. Right-click it on the Desktop or in File Explorer and select "Pin to Start."


----------



## [XC] Oj101 (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok guys I've joined the Windows 8 crowd, but I have one major issue and Google isn't helping: how to I create an ad-hoc network??


----------



## Drone (Feb 17, 2013)

> Microsoft has confirmed that Office 2013 owners cannot transfer their license to another PC once it has been installed.
> 
> In a departure from Microsoft's Office 2010 stance, those who purchase a license (for all versions) for the new Windows 8 productivity suite, will not be able to reinstall elsewhere, even if their PC is stolen.



Link:

Nice way to shove their office 365


----------



## Nordic (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, having a few problems with windows 8. Actually have been having them since install but finally deciding to fix them. I am using windows 8 64bit pro. I am only here because googling has not helped this time. Any help is appreciated.

When the windows has to restart to finish the update, it never finishes and then ends up doing a loop of failing and reverting for a few restarts before it finally goes to the login screen.

My computer has been freezing from time to time. Usually when watching hulu but not exclusive to that.


----------



## caleb (Feb 28, 2013)

Wish it had a freaking clock always on. Even world of warcraft has a clock up.
Is there any app for that ?


----------



## caleb (Mar 1, 2013)

Where do I change music volume ? Can only set the master and thats it ?


----------



## Drone (Mar 25, 2013)

Microsoft To Release Major Windows 8 Built In App Updates Tomorrow



> The native Mail, Calendar and People apps on Windows 8 were criticized as they lacked functionality. Microsoft has addressed all those issues and starting tomorrow, it will release a major update for the aforementioned built in apps for Windows 8. Users will be able to download these updates from Windows Store. *These updates won’t install automatically, users will have to visit Windows Store to download them*.
> 
> Microsoft says that these apps have been designed to seamlessly manage communication between Windows tablets and PCs using multiple accounts. *They promise big improvements in performance as well as additional new features*.



Source


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 26, 2013)

caleb said:


> Where do I change music volume ? Can only set the master and thats it ?



The recently released update for the Music app gives you the ability to change the volume independently of the master volume.



Drone said:


> Microsoft To Release Major Windows 8 Built In App Updates Tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Source



Microsoft totally screwed up my gmail syncing with the people hub update (although Google is to blame for this too). Since we use Gmail at work I have to do the annoying work-around of adding calendar and contacts through my Outlook account. Otherwise these are some solid updates for the core apps.


----------



## RoboX (Apr 17, 2013)

To install windows 8 as an upgrade to 7, you know if I can do this by booting from the DVD of 8 or is "necessary" to install / upgrade in windows 7 started-up?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 17, 2013)

RoboX said:


> To install windows 8 as an upgrade to 7, you know if I can do this by booting from the DVD of 8 or is "necessary" to install / upgrade in windows 7 started-up?



What I've done is:

1. Install W7. Activate. 
2. Install W8 Upgrade booting from DVD. You can delete the W7 partitions to start fresh, no need to carry anything from W7.

If you install W8 Upgrade on a blank HDD it won't activate even with valid keys; you'll get a message indicating that the keys are for upgrading only.  

Again, just my experience. I've done 3 "fresh" W8 installs this way without any problem. I assume that the W8 installer notes the W7 install on the HDD and accepts the upgrade keys.

W8 OEM/Retail should be able to install on a blank HDD though.


----------



## Raovac (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all,
What is the procedure to updating ATI drivers in W8 pro?
Every time I install 13.1 it installs the MS ones.
Even tried to uninstall in device manager and the same thing happens?
I have UAC off, and system restore off.


----------



## xkche (Apr 20, 2013)

Raovac said:


> Hello all,
> What is the procedure to updating ATI drivers in W8 pro?
> Every time I install 13.1 it installs the MS ones.
> Even tried to uninstall in device manager and the same thing happens?
> I have UAC off, and system restore off.



Device Manager, right clic on Display. Update driver. Don't update online, choose local folder C:\AMD\.



TRWOV said:


> What I've done is:
> 
> 1. Install W7. Activate.
> 2. Install W8 Upgrade booting from DVD. You can delete the W7 partitions to start fresh, no need to carry anything from W7.
> ...



I install this way, but later one update from M$ restart something and try to validate again, and the problem begin. How I erase the Win7 data (clean install Win8), my key don´t work. Add that i get the promo of Media Center.

Support of M$ tell me, after 2 hours at phone: "Reinstall and keep Win7 data"


----------



## Raovac (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.
I got the problem solved.
 Because I am still in the process of building a system, I had to use one of my old and dusty 
3870X2 card so I can play with this OS called windows 8. But I used a driver that was for 5000+ series and the OS wouldn't install it.
 Just a DUH moment.

Thanks anyway


----------



## syeef (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't pin apps to the taskbar anymore... help!

When I click "Pin this program to the taskbar" from explorer or "Pin to taskbar" from Start, nothing happens.

NVM... solved.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> *Win + X* – System Utility Settings Menu (this one is awesome wish Windows 7 had that too)
> Thanks to Drone for these[/FONT]



I like this.  Count me in, as I've been using Win 8 since the end of January (got the free upgrade to Media Canter).


----------



## t_ski (Apr 21, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> If you install W8 Upgrade on a blank HDD it won't activate even with valid keys; you'll get a message indicating that the keys are for upgrading only.



Install Windows 8, the install it again as an "upgrade" and the upgrade keys work just fine.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 21, 2013)

good to know


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 21, 2013)

Here is the fix for anyone trying to do a clean windows 8 install rather then an upgrade with a retail Win8 copy. 

http://trick77.com/2012/11/01/windo...th-upgrade-license-key-error-code-0xc004f061/



> 1.In Windows 8, open the Registry Editor
> 2.Search for MediaBootInstall and set the value to 0.
> 3.Open an elevated command prompt (run as administrator) and enter:
> slmgr /rearm
> ...



Did this process on my file server and it worked perfectly first time.


----------



## erixx (Apr 21, 2013)

DO NOT LIKE FEATURES
----------------------

1. No direct access to "Recent files" This kills my productivity!


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 22, 2013)

Recent files is still present but since there's no Star menu there's nowhere for it to show up.

Go to C:\users\username\ and you'll find "Recent" there. You must edit the folder options to show system protected files though.

If you have a start menu (Star8, Classic Shell, etc) you can pin it to the start menu by the right click menu. It'll show up on Start > All programs. Alternatively you can make a shorcut on the Desktop.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 22, 2013)

erixx said:


> DO NOT LIKE FEATURES
> ----------------------
> 
> 1. No direct access to "Recent files" This kills my productivity!



I always turned this off anyways.  Too much incriminating evidence!


----------



## Dos101 (May 30, 2013)

Some new info about the Windows 8.1 update:

Start Experience Changes

First Look at Windows 8.1


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 31, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Some new info about the Windows 8.1 update:
> 
> Start Experience Changes
> 
> First Look at Windows 8.1



Best thing is us Win8 users get it free ....Might as well call SP1 update right or wrong?


----------



## remixedcat (May 31, 2013)

SP1 sounds about right.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2013)

is the start menu back?


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 31, 2013)

Mussels said:


> is the start menu back?



no. The "start button" is "back" but it just takes you to metro.


----------



## Dos101 (May 31, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Best thing is us Win8 users get it free ....Might as well call SP1 update right or wrong?



It is pretty much a service pack, but Microsoft is done calling them service packs as they want to push major updates out more frequently, as well as include new/improved features with each major update (whereas service packs never added too many features, was more of a pack of updates).



Mussels said:


> is the start menu back?



What WhiteLotus said. I wouldn't expect the Start Menu to come back anyways. The start screen IS the start menu.

Also, apparently Microsoft isn't even calling it a Start Button, it's a Start Tip.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2013)

but i dont like it :/


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2013)

Mussels said:


> but i dont like it :/



Drink the Kool-Aid.  You'll start to love it.


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Windows 8.1 keynote from Computex. Actual Windows 8.1 demonstration starts at roughly 22:00

http://youtu.be/8Gr1rDjcDZU




Mussels said:


> but i dont like it :/



The 8.1 update might make it easier for you to adjust, but really you have to think about it this way. Instead of drilling down menus to get to applications (Start Menu) you're either putting application shortcuts on your desktop, pinning to the Taskbar, bringing up the charms bar and using Search to find what you want, or pinning things to the Start Screen and opening applications that way. If you can't get used it then you should probably stick with Windows 7 because the Start Menu is never coming back.


----------



## xkche (Jun 7, 2013)

Finally I can change background and wallpaper of Metro


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> the Start Menu is never coming back.




we are never ever ever.... getting back together


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mussels said:


> we are never ever ever.... getting back together



LOL OMG most over played girly song ever.....Anyways Start Menu is an option in Blue ...You can turn it on or off .....


----------



## freakshow (Jun 8, 2013)

im using windows 8 pro 64bit can i join?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 8, 2013)

Windows 8 Pro x86 here.


----------



## remixedcat (Jun 9, 2013)

ReStarted 8 didney worl


----------



## freakshow (Jun 9, 2013)

just thought i would share my windows 8 desktop


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 9, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> it's a Start Tip.



Let's play a game I like to call...just the tip, the start tip, that is.


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 10, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL OMG most over played girly song ever.....Anyways Start Menu is an option in Blue ...You can turn it on or off .....



Actually I don't believe you'll have the ability to turn it off (and technically it's not really a menu any more, jut a button). It is essentially replacing having to move your mouse to the bottom left of the screen and clicking the little window that comes up.



freakshow said:


> im using windows 8 pro 64bit can i join?



Of course, welcome! 



tigger said:


> Windows 8 Pro x86 here.



Added you to the list, welcome! 



freakshow said:


> just thought i would share my windows 8 desktop
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=51336&stc=1&d=1370758764



Love the background


----------



## Raw (Jun 26, 2013)

*Win 8... here we go again*

Yawn

Here we go again. Once more the news foghorn is out there blaring to all.

When will Mocrosoft learn to listen?
Do they really believe they are that much more powerful than the masses? Are they that convinced the sheep will just follow. Lambs to slaughter, the cattle prod in the ass.

Now I read "Microsoft to unveil latest Windows adjustments"
Microsoft seeks to fine-tune flagship Windows operating system blamed for PC slump.

Are you kidding me?
Windows 8.1 will allow people to start in the desktop mode automatically. In that mode, it is restoring a button that resembles the old Start button. Although the Start button will now take people back to the new tablet-style start screen, rather than the old Start menu, the re-introduction of the familiar button may make it easier for longtime Windows users to get accustomed to the changes.

How stupid are they really? This is annoying. It's like they listened to the masses and ignoed them once again, same as Obama does.
I now call Windows 8... Win_BAMA as in force more garbage down your throat to the masses. 

And I left my 3 copies in the trash bucket where they belong, for now.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 26, 2013)

Read an article that says 8.1 will allow you to shutdown & reboot faster: right-click on the "start" button and you'll get the option.  A little faster than pulling up the charms bar.


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 26, 2013)

Build 2013 is today, you can watch the live stream on Microsoft's Channel 9 site



t_ski said:


> Read an article that says 8.1 will allow you to shutdown & reboot faster: right-click on the "start" button and you'll get the option.  A little faster than pulling up the charms bar.



Looks like it, at least for Server 2012 anyways (which is where everyone found this out). I would imagine that Windows 8.1 would work the same way though. Supposedly the Charms bar is being reworked for non-touch systems, making it easier to pull up with a mouse (FINALLY!).


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Windows 8.1 Preview*

To upgrade to the Windows 8.1 Preview, go here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/download-preview

If you're upgrading your current version of Windows 8 click the "Get the update" button. You will be prompted to download a file, which will enable the 8.1 update to download from the Store.

If you want to do a vanilla version of 8.1, the ISO download is also available at the link.

Note that if you upgrade to the 8.1 preview, when the RTM version is released you will be required to re-install ALL apps and applications. Be warned.



Here's a good article about some of the changes/improvements in the Windows 8.1 Preview that was released today.

http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/hands-windows-81



> *Portrait Mode*
> 
> One of the more important changes to the Windows 8.1 update for Windows 8 and RT is its pervasive support for portrait mode. This feature, primarily aimed at 7- and 8-inch mini-tablets, portrait mode works across the OS and the built-in app and is aimed primarily at reading scenarios.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 26, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> LOL OMG most over played girly song ever.....Anyways Start Menu is an option in Blue ...You can turn it on or off .....



its not start menu unless I missed something. Its just a start button that takes you to the start screen, which is more of an overlay now since its fully transparent to see your desktop background behind it.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 26, 2013)

Raw said:


> Yawn
> 
> Here we go again. Once more the news foghorn is out there blaring to all.
> 
> ...



You left your 3 copies in the trash yet are raging in the Windows 8 clubhouse, you badass you 

I've done a bit of a uturn regarding Win8, I was an early adopter and hated it, though having decided to give it another go a few months later, it's a pretty decent OS. Yes there are some elements that are annoying and not very intuitive but it works just as well if not better than Win7 once you get to know it. 

Example people complain about the start button (I was one of them) though now I don't need it as all my apps (x86 not those crappy metro things) are on the desktop, IE, Chrome, explorer are all on the task bar, CTRL X gives me access to anything else that is not on the desktop or taskbar or if all else fails one click of the windows button and start typing (without the need to find a box to type into) will take you to anything you want to find. 

I don't miss the start menu, the most drastic change I have made is changing the file association with certain file types like pictures so they open up in a "proper" windows app and not the metro equivalent, cause I can't even close them fucking metro apps down... 

It boots on my WD Green 5.4K RPM as fast as a sata2 SSD Win7 installation I shit you not and it does actually seem to get faster over time with updates and what not. 

Fuck the start button, I don't miss it, I can do just as much if not more and in less time without it in Win8, 6 months ago I was arguing the toss about the same functions only I was raging about them, now that I have taken the time to persevere it works as well if not better, though it's still takes some getting used to


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2013)

Any one has link to d/l this without going to (stupid) app store? I AM A PC!!! LOL!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You left your 3 copies in the trash yet are raging in the Windows 8 clubhouse, you badass you
> 
> I've done a bit of a uturn regarding Win8, I was an early adopter and hated it, though having decided to give it another go a few months later, it's a pretty decent OS. Yes there are some elements that are annoying and not very intuitive but it works just as well if not better than Win7 once you get to know it.
> 
> ...



Amen!!!  this has got to be the best Win7 turn around to Win8 I have ever read.And your gonna love the tile flip through apps in 8.1 Remember how it was in Vista you could flip them like Rolodex cards.To close metro apps from desktop go to the top right (your left ) of screen right click then select close.

As for the rest of you guys ,Did anyone else receive this in email ??

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/preview

That would be 8.1 AKA Blue


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2013)

erixx said:


> Any one has link to d/l this without going to (stupid) app store? I AM A PC!!! LOL!



I think it's only available for Win 8 RT (ARM, Surface tablets etc)  right now, I could be wrong but that's what I downloaded earlier and it wouldn't run on my PC.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I think it's only available for Win 8 RT (ARM, Surface tablets etc)  right now, I could be wrong but that's what I downloaded earlier and it wouldn't run on my PC.



You have to click the metro STORE APP then select Install updates ,It will install your current 8 to 8.1,Only ISO`s out are for Enterprise Editions.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jun 27, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> You have to click the metro STORE APP then select Install updates ,It will install your current 8 to 8.1,Only ISO`s out are for Enterprise Editions.



I've done that though didn't notice a Windows update, was mostly for camera, music, pictures etc  see I still don't get Win8 but I use it everyday and it's my OS of choice, Metro still fucks me up and like I said I don't even know how to close the apps, I usually alt-tab out or use Windows key


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2013)

"Clever" app store offers ME to go to 8.1 but it does not work.... maybe it's the language not being released (ES)


----------



## trickson (Jun 27, 2013)

So looks like windows 8.1 is coming out. Any one thinking about this? I hear it is better like windows 7. Because EVERY ONE hated windows 8 so much.


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2013)

downloading fin enow.

from MS blog:
Please note: If you are on Windows RT and have installed a language pack, please don’t install the Windows RT 8.1 Preview at this time. A fix is coming so check back soon.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 27, 2013)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I've done that though didn't notice a Windows update, was mostly for camera, music, pictures etc  see I still don't get Win8 but I use it everyday and it's my OS of choice, Metro still fucks me up and like I said I don't even know how to close the apps, I usually alt-tab out or use Windows key



I found it will show what your last in... Say i was in desktop went out to metro(just go to the bottom right ) and clicked the Social app ,It opens i post to Facebook ...now I want back to  desktop. So I go to the top right (my left )of screen click the desktop ,It opens  ,Now I have to close the Social app,I then go back to the top right (my left)of screen,Right click select close. I agree it is a pain but I have been doing it for so long its habit now.That is the hardest part of Win8 is breaking the Habits of old Windows.Yet i go into Win7 and i find myself thinking it is Win8.......


I wonder if you change the language to US English then reboot and download again in the Store does it work?


----------



## erixx (Jun 27, 2013)

Metro menu background now set to my desktop background picture, makes a HUGE difference for "feeling at home" !!!!!

STILL missing:

"Recently modified files" search folder
Keep my search results so I can go back and forth in my searches. Loosing  your search as soon as you leave the search is absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 27, 2013)

erixx said:


> Metro menu background now set to my desktop background picture, makes a HUGE difference for "feeling at home" !!!!!
> 
> STILL missing:
> 
> ...




For recent files do the following:

- Win + R
- Type "recent" (this opens up the recent items folder)
- In the address bar click and drag the word "Recent" over to Favorites on the left side
- Under Favorites right click on Recent and you have the option of pinning it to Start or sending a shortcut to the Desktop


----------



## erixx (Jun 28, 2013)

1st of all my OS language is Spanish (Spain) and "Win+R" goes elswhere (Run), and "Recent" gives nothing. 
I have already a "Recent places" which is close but different. 
Anyway I understand the idea behind your tip, thanks. I will find some way to add "REcently changed files" to Favorites.

PD: wait a sec!! For all Spanish operating out there: we have to type "Reciente" (not "Recientes").
This Search gives you "Recently changed files and folders" mixed. Not exactly the same, but.... and indeed as Dos10'1 said you can add it to Fav's.


----------



## Raw (Jun 28, 2013)

*I shouldn't have raged in this Clubhouse area*



NdMk2o1o said:


> You left your 3 copies in the trash yet are raging in the Windows 8 clubhouse, you badass you



Yea...badass...that's it. Haha. I do situps and pushups while running my big mouth about Win_Bama.
It's a thing I have. Seems it releases pent up frustration over that operating system that MS wants to force me to use their way.

I guess I am not yet over a bad experience I had with 8 a few months ago and I could find no work-a-round to get out of that jam. None, zero, no way.
Even with help from some very knowledgable members here.

I went back to good old 7 by re-formatting and I'm glad I did. 

I shouldn't have raged in this Clubhouse area, I suppose. There are more appropriate areas. I apologize for this.
Maybe a good mod can move it??? 

Cheers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Here is the fix for anyone trying to do a clean windows 8 install rather then an upgrade with a retail Win8 copy.
> 
> http://trick77.com/2012/11/01/windo...th-upgrade-license-key-error-code-0xc004f061/
> 
> ...



Dunno why people have so many issues. I do clean installs with an upgrade disk all the time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dunno why people have so many issues. I do clean installs with an upgrade disk all the time.



Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I just installed windows 8 again on my desktop about a month back and did not have to do the trick but my first two installed required the trick to work.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't. I just installed windows 8 again on my desktop about a month back and did not have to do the trick but my first two installed required the trick to work.



I know one "trick" that works great. Use a MS account like Outlook, Hotmail or Live as an admin. Once its registered to a MS email you can just "reset" the OS at anytime and it will never ask to activate again. Reset is basically a reimage to factory defaults so unless you have a real nasty root kit in the MBR then a reset is all you will need.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 1, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I know one "trick" that works great. Use a MS account like Outlook, Hotmail or Live as an admin. Once its registered to a MS email you can just "reset" the OS at anytime and it will never ask to activate again. Reset is basically a reimage to factory defaults so unless you have a real nasty root kit in the MBR then a reset is all you will need.



Yea I have my hotmail account linked to my windows 8


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I have my hotmail account linked to my windows 8



Then just do a factory reset next time.


----------



## erixx (Jul 16, 2013)

scaling freedom in 8.1:

http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/.../15/windows-8-1-dpi-scaling-enhancements.aspx


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 25, 2013)

Just upgraded to Windows 8 permanently after upgrading to Haswell. I don't understand the fuss about it. Im really starting to like it. Got start screen how I want it. Works great.

My Start screen. Everyone else post yours! Gonna be nice when 8.1 is released officially to be able to categorize things.


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 25, 2013)

People don't want to spend the time to customize it, becaus with the Start Menu everything was just "there". The Start screen is extremely productive since you can put only what you use on it, then if you need an application that isn't on there you just simply go to the All Apps page. People will adopt it sooner or later.

Here's the Start Screen I have on my Surface RT. The Start Screens on my desktop and laptop are pretty empty, with the exception of the few metro apps pinned to it and a few desktop apps.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2013)

see that doesnt work for me, since i'm currently running about 15 programs and at least 100 tabs between three browsers.


8 is a step backwards for multitaskers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> see that doesnt work for me, since i'm currently running about 15 programs and at least 100 tabs between three browsers.
> 
> 
> 8 is a step backwards for multitaskers.



Not really. You just don't know how to use it yet.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Not really. You just don't know how to use it yet.



i've tried. i install my media player/codec pack and 50 million icons appear and take up 5 pages of icons and it murders my eyes


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 25, 2013)

You can unpin them.


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've tried. i install my media player/codec pack and 50 million icons appear and take up 5 pages of icons and it murders my eyes



In 8.1 when you install an application it doesn't automatically get added to the Start Screen anymore, so if you upgrade to 8.1 that might make things easier for you.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> In 8.1 when you install an application it doesn't automatically get added to the Start Screen anymore, so if you upgrade to 8.1 that might make things easier for you.



now thats what i wanted to hear.


one day i'll have to get a second SSD and install 8.1 onto it.


----------



## mafia97 (Jul 26, 2013)

HEy does anyone know how to play those games which are not supported by windows 8 , e.g brian lara cricket 07


----------



## Black.Raven (Jul 26, 2013)

What do you mean, normal games? that you played on windows 8 or just android games


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 26, 2013)

mafia97 said:


> HEy does anyone know how to play those games which are not supported by windows 8 , e.g brian lara cricket 07



If you can install it in Windows 7 you can install it in Windows 8. Is there a specific reason you believe it is unsupported?


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks like the Windows 8.1 update is going to be released October 17 http://www.zdnet.com/windows-8-1-to-launch-in-october-7000019387/

As a Technet subscriber I'm hoping I'll get it when OEM's get it later in the month (as one would expect in a rational world) but somehow I don't think that will be the case.


----------



## Black.Raven (Aug 14, 2013)

Count me in for Windows 8.1 Pro Preview 
Got it from dreamspark. I actually like it even more now,
the arrow down on the metro menu is really handy. 
And little icons are also really nice, it doesnt take a half page for one shortcut anymore


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 15, 2013)

Is 8.1 still a free upgrade ? Technet subs i think get it when oem`s do ,Shame i let mine run out i should renew it soon. So it seems some of you are using the preview and love it good i will be updating this 8 install to it when 1 i renew my Technet sub or 2 in Oct when its released.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 15, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Is 8.1 still a free upgrade ? Technet subs i think get it when oem`s do ,Shame i let mine run out i should renew it soon. So it seems some of you are using the preview and love it good i will be updating this 8 install to it when 1 i renew my Technet sub or 2 in Oct when its released.



Yes, 8.1 is simply a service pack that you will update too in Windows Updates.


----------



## Dos101 (Aug 15, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Is 8.1 still a free upgrade ? Technet subs i think get it when oem`s do ,Shame i let mine run out i should renew it soon. So it seems some of you are using the preview and love it good i will be updating this 8 install to it when 1 i renew my Technet sub or 2 in Oct when its released.



Yes it will be free, you will be prompted to download it from the Windows Store when it is available. I really hope technet gets it when OEM's do, otherwise what are people paying for? You have until August 31 I believe to renew your technet subscription.


----------



## mastrdrver (Aug 25, 2013)

You know why I love 8? Two reasons:

1) I don't get that stupid poor performance pop up when in the middle of playing BF3 (no I don't want to turn Aero off and on just because of 1 game).

2) When my games do crash, they have never taken down the OS. Even with W7 I had issues where games would crash and take the OS down too.

Yea the new start is hard to get used too (along with everything else that got moved out of there) and they even threw you in to the deep end without swimming lessons, but after using it since launch, I much prefer it over W7.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 25, 2013)

and this is LOL


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> You know why I love 8? Two reasons:
> 
> 1) I don't get that stupid poor performance pop up when in the middle of playing BF3 (no I don't want to turn Aero off and on just because of 1 game).
> 
> ...



i've never had those problems in W7.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never had any major problems with 7...in fact to date it's my favorite Windows OS. But after recently buying an Asus K55N laptop for school that came pre-loaded with Windows 8 I finally decided to sit down for more than 10 minutes and give it a shot. I actually don't think it's all that bad..I love a few features like the task manager and all that it monitors and how snappy everything is on the laptop. Not having a start button is weird and I was thinking about Start 8 for $5 or maybe a free one...but I've challenged myself to just using it more as-is. 

So far, I gotta say I like it! All the negative I have read and heard from almost everyone had me discouraged and what few minutes I had tried I hated...mostly because the Start button went from a useful tool since Win 95 to a challenge to live without on 8. But the more I mess with 8 the more I find I can access many different parts of windows and utilities in fewer clicks.

So here I sit...do I upgrade from my Win 7 Pro x64 SP1 setup? Ask me a year ago and well I might not even accept that as a logical question, and today I am seriously considering it. And with 8.1 looming I am interested, though I'll admit I haven't researched too far I feel I'm ready to give it a full chance on my gaming rig after impressing me with what it can eek out of my K55N, which while thus far it's a great little cheap laptop...it's doing better than expected in all aspects I've used it for thus far!

End of this long post....I'm thinking about installing Windows 8 on my gaming rig after being impressed with it on my laptop. And with my SSD and UEFI bios on my Z87 I should have some very good startup times. Though 7 is pretty quick when I trim the startup fat of Origin, Java, Adobe, Google, etc...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 7, 2013)

Kursah said:


> I've never had any major problems with 7...in fact to date it's my favorite Windows OS. But after recently buying an Asus K55N laptop for school that came pre-loaded with Windows 8 I finally decided to sit down for more than 10 minutes and give it a shot. I actually don't think it's all that bad..I love a few features like the task manager and all that it monitors and how snappy everything is on the laptop. Not having a start button is weird and I was thinking about Start 8 for $5 or maybe a free one...but I've challenged myself to just using it more as-is.
> 
> So far, I gotta say I like it! All the negative I have read and heard from almost everyone had me discouraged and what few minutes I had tried I hated...mostly because the Start button went from a useful tool since Win 95 to a challenge to live without on 8. But the more I mess with 8 the more I find I can access many different parts of windows and utilities in fewer clicks.
> 
> ...



Dude go windows 8. It does everything windows 7 can do but faster.......once you learn the tricks mind you. The added bonus is its more secure and FAR easier to repair if something gets screwed up. I have been using it since day one and honestly Windows 7 feels old now in comparison. If you get stuck or need a suggestion don't hesitate to PM me. Us OG TPU members gotta stick together with all the noobs now that lurk around here.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 8, 2013)

A review of Windows 8.1 (RTM version) http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-review?page=1


----------



## trickson (Sep 8, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> A review of Windows 8.1 (RTM version) http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-review?page=1



More of an objective view point IMHO. Just where are the benchmarks and comparisons to the "Older" stuff?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi ,is anyone using windows 8 on a overclocked amd sytem like mine ,990fx amd8350@4.85 , the thing is last time i tried it i had a fair few teathing troubles both with raid at the time and when i had given up on that i also had trouble getting both my ageing five series radeons and the cpu to overclock as high and stabley.
ive still got the upgrade win 8 pro key and i am tempted but id like a similar sytem owners Pov


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 8, 2013)

trickson said:


> More of an objective view point IMHO. Just where are the benchmarks and comparisons to the "Older" stuff?



Thurrott usually doesn't do benchmarks, mostly a "view from the average user's perspective". Which is fine, I'm not really expecting massive performance improvements anyways except for Metro apps that have been recompiled for 8.1 to use the new code (as shown at BUILD 2013).


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Dude go windows 8. It does everything windows 7 can do but faster.......once you learn the tricks mind you. The added bonus is its more secure and FAR easier to repair if something gets screwed up. I have been using it since day one and honestly Windows 7 feels old now in comparison. If you get stuck or need a suggestion don't hesitate to PM me. Us OG TPU members gotta stick together with all the noobs now that lurk around here.



I bought pro student off of MS for $69 about an hour after I posted! I appreciate the help too! I really haven't had too many head scratchers that I haven't figured out. I utilize Soluto on customer rigs, and decided to have it track my startup time on my PC. Well it also gave me the option to boot to desktop and adds the option for a custom start button which fits well and seems to work well but is limited. I find myself going to the Start screen more and more as I customize it for my needs though.

:toasts: I agree us OG TPU members gotta stick together! Thanks again man! So far I'm super happy with my Win 8 experience! I'm embarassed I didn't try it sooner and dogged it with ignorance of a few minutes of rushed experience. Well I can now say it's a solid foundation and I'm looking forward to seeing it get better from here! You're right it does make Win 7 feel old!


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 9, 2013)

Sorry for the stupid question im a bit lazy tonight.

The uptade Windows 8.1 wil be free for who already own Win 8 ?


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Sorry for the stupid question im a bit lazy tonight.
> 
> The uptade Windows 8.1 wil be free for who already own Win 8 ?



Correct, it will be a free update. You will get a notification from the Store when it is available.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 9, 2013)

Loving Windows 8. For those that want to ease the process or hate it without a start button, I installed Soluto to monitor my startup as I have always found their layman's easy-to-read interfaces handy for quick glances, they now will install Classic Shell for Windows 8 which installs a very customizable start button setup. Worth a look, works great, their default Win8 one fits perfect and makes accessing some things a little nicer until you sort out your start screen and desktop. Go to www.soluto.com and check that out or if you wanna bypass that go here for the stat button:

http://www.classicshell.net/

I find myself using it less and less but that's as I figure out Win8 more and more. I still need my start button "pacifier" for a few more weeks I'm sure!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2013)

if i had a spare SSD i'd be installing 8.1 with the classic start menu to play around with it.


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like Microsoft finally caved in and released Windows 8.1 for Technet and MSDN subscribers http://blogs.windows.com/windows/b/...-rc-and-windows-server-2012-r2-rtm-today.aspx

Also, if anyone has a Surface RT, there is a way to install Windows 8.1 on it as the image leaked. I'll be trying this tonight for my Surface http://www.neowin.net/news/windows-rt-81-rtm-leaks-to-the-web


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 23, 2013)

Is there an oc software that doesn't freeze etc overclocking amd cards on win 8 tried trixx and aoc


----------



## Dos101 (Sep 24, 2013)

Surface 2 and Surface Pro 2 are up for pre-order now http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-ca/pre-order

Both come with Windows 8.1


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2013)

Dos101 Can you modify the opening post? My current OS is W8.1 Pro without Media Center. Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just put win 8 pro no WMC to try it, I have disabled metro ans put start is back on, it's better than I thought it would be. As I am buying BF4 on the 25th I felt it was logical.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 17, 2013)

Drone said:


> Dos101 Can you modify the opening post? My current OS is W8.1 Pro without Media Center. Thanks.



BTW, Thanks for the Win + x.

Has saved me from Metro, enough times now, and my sanity!!

8.1 will have to wait, possibly Sunday. I am not on the 'gotta-have-it-now' boat.


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2013)

Arjai said:


> BTW, Thanks for the Win + x.
> 
> Has saved me from Metro, enough times now, and my sanity!!
> 
> 8.1 will have to wait, possibly Sunday. I am not on the 'gotta-have-it-now' boat.



No problem. In Windows 8.1 you won't need win+x anymore. Just right click on the windows icon in the lower left corner.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2013)

Took the update today, seems slightly different but not much.  Have to update a few things while I'm at it...


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2013)

Drone said:


> Dos101 Can you modify the opening post? My current OS is W8.1 Pro without Media Center. Thanks.



I've cleaned up the OP a bit. Considering that everyone will be upgrading to Windows 8.1 at some point I decided I'm not going to create separate groups for 8 and 8.1, also added some info on Windows 8.1 (such as reviews and upgrade instructions).


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> I've cleaned up the OP a bit. Considering that everyone will be upgrading to Windows 8.1 at some point I decided I'm not going to create separate groups for 8 and 8.1, also added some info on Windows 8.1 (such as reviews and upgrade instructions).



Will our old 8 keys work on 8.1 just wondering if someone could send me the iso for it ?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Will our old 8 keys work on 8.1 just wondering if someone could send me the iso for it ?



google for the ISO's, you can find legit download links from some forum whose name i always forget (mydigital something)


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2013)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Will our old 8 keys work on 8.1 just wondering if someone could send me the iso for it ?



Apparently it should, but I haven't tried it myself http://www.neowin.net/news/need-to-activate-windows-81-use-your-windows-8-key


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 18, 2013)

Well just got into 8.1 Pro with MC everything seems to be intact and fully working. will report if I find any issue's.

EDIT: Hm. did they get rid of Windows score?






EDIT2: Looks like I need to re install AMD Drivers CCC is broken and it reverted to my old 12.6 Legacy
Re-installing 13.1 Legacy...


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2013)

Installed 8.1 no issues so far from a gamer's perspective and my system specs. Also was finally bothered to fix up my UI thanks to the new updates.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 18, 2013)

How did you use those large tiles for games and movies?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2013)

theonedub said:


> How did you use those large tiles for games and movies?



Download an app called Pin More ($1.50), it will let you pin and create your own live tiles for websites, documents and games. the exe's are limited to Steam though but you can still add non-steam games and add pictures of the tiles yourself to have the live slideshow effect.

If you don't want to spend anything you can also download one just for steam games called steam tiles (this won't let you add non-steam games)


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2013)

*@ everyone who cares*

The SHA-1 hash code for the U.S. English 64-bit Windows 8.1 Pro is BC2F7FF5C91C9F0F8676E39E703085C65072139B

If you want to check your iso hash code you can use this utility by Microsoft. It's called File Checksum Integrity Verifier (FCIV). It checks md5 and sha-1 or both of them if you want


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

Are any of you guys checking the event viewer? I keep getting Security Audit Fails after the update. Something having to do with an open key.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Are any of you guys checking the event viewer? I keep getting Security Audit Fails after the update. Something having to do with an open key.



related to wifi security, perhaps?


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2013)

*links*

A bunch of nice links:

8.1 review by PCWORLD

5 Tips

6 new features

Windows 8.1: Six Things Microsoft Got Right and Others That Are Still Missing

edit:

Hands-On with Windows 8.1: System Recovery


----------



## razaron (Oct 18, 2013)

It seems you can't disable the start button. Great move MS.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Oct 18, 2013)

bought an ssd from a friend a few weeks ago, it had win8 on it so i left it and decided i actually like it. Add me to da club!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 18, 2013)

random said:


> Installed 8.1 no issues so far from a gamer's perspective and my system specs. Also was finally bothered to fix up my UI thanks to the new updates.
> 
> http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8571/stpi.jpg



How did you get the icons to look like that for your games?


----------



## Frizz (Oct 18, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How did you get the icons to look like that for your games?



App called Pin More and Steam Tiles. You can just add your own images for the live tiles for the non-steam games from google or something. The steam games are synced from your community ID and will show achievements etc. on your live tiles.

Instructions for adding non steam games:
http://pinmore.snowydune.com/howto/non-steam.html


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

hey dos101 can you add this post to the OP here if anyone wants the 8.1 ISO's? 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2999145&postcount=146


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> hey dos101 can you add this post to the OP here if anyone wants the 8.1 ISO's?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2999145&postcount=146



Done, thanks man!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> Done, thanks man!



I also posted testing keys here from MS

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2999387&postcount=187


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2013)

random said:


> App called Pin More and Steam Tiles. You can just add your own images for the live tiles for the non-steam games from google or something. The steam games are synced from your community ID and will show achievements etc. on your live tiles.
> 
> Instructions for adding non steam games:
> http://pinmore.snowydune.com/howto/non-steam.html



But tiles SUCK and this is _Metro_ how could it possibly be as cool as it seems??!

Ahem, sorry.




brandonwh64 said:


> I also posted testing keys here from MS
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2999387&postcount=187



Is this actually good for a time then? Like a "preview" license?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Is this actually good for a time then? Like a "preview" license?



30 days then you will need a key to activate.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 18, 2013)

Seriously that particular Metro desktop looks sweet as hell.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> hey dos101 can you add this post to the OP here if anyone wants the 8.1 ISO's?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2999145&postcount=146



 that is awesome Brandon, however that is one slooooooooow ass ftp server. 

EDIT: now it says no data?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> that is awesome Brandon, however that is one slooooooooow ass ftp server.
> 
> EDIT: now it says no data?



yep bandwidth gets sucked down when over 40 people connect


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> yep bandwidth gets sucked down when over 40 people connect



I'd get that hosted on mediafire or something before your isp decides to throttle you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'd get that hosted on mediafire or something before your isp decides to throttle you



I work for the ISP that is giving the bandwidth.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> yep bandwidth gets sucked down when over 40 people connect



 soooo true LOL. 

You might want to change the user name and password and only PM that info to people here requesting the info?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 18, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> soooo true LOL.
> 
> You might want to change the user name and password and only PM that info to people here requesting the info?



ill probably do that if I can work with dos101 to get it in the OP


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeez, how do you change the color of the Tiles in metro. I don't really like how they are all different colors.

Also, that pin more app is awesome!

Except I wish there was a way to customize apps already pinned to start. Like the ones that are pinned by the OS already. Like take the IE tile and customize it.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> ill probably do that if I can work with dos101 to get it in the OP



Just added a link to they keys in the OP, though I may just copy and paste the info from your posts and add them to the OP so people don't have to do as much clicking.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 19, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I work for the ISP that is giving the bandwidth.



At first I'm all _oh snap!_ and then I'm all "you need to increase your allocation, bro."


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

New Start Screen. Thanks too Pin More. 

Wish it was possible to pin custom .exe's with the app. So I can pin like Battlefield 3 and 4, origin and Steam, and what not without having to had BF3 and 4 as non steam games.


----------



## Frizz (Oct 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> New Start Screen. Thanks too Pin More.
> 
> Which it was possible to pin custom .exe's with the app. So I can pin like Battlefield 3 and 4, origin and Steam, and what not without having to had BF3 and 4 as non steam games.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131018/start81screen.jpg



howd you do it?!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

random said:


> howd you do it?!



Buy Pin More app $1.49. Figure out how it works, then go to town. I wont use Start screen to start games, but it just looks cool


----------



## theonedub (Oct 19, 2013)

LOL, he's the one that posted the app. I think your wording in the previous post is incorrect (maybe you meant wish, not which?).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

theonedub said:


> LOL, he's the one that posted the app. I think your wording in the previous post is incorrect (maybe you meant wish, not which?).



Hahah!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

I figured out what was causing the security audit errors in the event viewer. When you clear out the cache, history and temp files in IE11 it throws three security audit errors. Dunno why but I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## mastrdrver (Oct 19, 2013)

You can actually get the 8.1 iso straight from MS.

Found this link just now when searching.

It was posted about 22 hours ago so I don't know how long this will work.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Oct 19, 2013)

This is how Microsoft tries to compete with google lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> This is how Microsoft tries to compete with google lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/lolmicrosoft.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/lolmicrosoft2.jpg



 yeah I just found this out myself.

In all fairness Google has been blocking apps on the Windows Phone.


----------



## erocker (Oct 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I wont use Start screen to start games...



Why not?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 19, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> This is how Microsoft tries to compete with google lol.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/lolmicrosoft.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/lolmicrosoft2.jpg



Yeah, that has been bugging the hell out of me:shadedshu

Glad to know it's not a problem isolated to me, that's what I was thinking since young Phenom assured me his IE 11 worked fine.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 19, 2013)

mastrdrver said:


> You can actually get the 8.1 iso straight from MS.
> 
> Found this link just now when searching.
> 
> It was posted about 22 hours ago so I don't know how long this will work.



Wow lucky me I had my 8 key written down and saved the piece of paper under my keyboard  Thank You downloading the ISO file now. 

OH you guys with the search function Need to know in 8 Internet Explorer needs to be the main default Web browser for it to work,Also try to add the add ins when it pops up.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> Yeah, that has been bugging the hell out of me:shadedshu
> 
> Glad to know it's not a problem isolated to me, that's what I was thinking since young Phenom assured me his IE 11 worked fine.



Its definitely not working fine now. Earlier today Google was fine. Now not so much.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

Just proof i am in fact using win 8.1






Tbh i am kinda impressed, I tried it a while ago and hated it but now I think it's not too bad.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Just proof i am in fact using win 8.1
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/131019/win8.jpg
> 
> Tbh i am kinda impressed, I tried it a while ago and hated it but now I think it's not too bad.


 Welcome man. I have a feeling youll love it within a week!



MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its definitely not working fine now. Earlier today Google was fine. Now not so much.


 Yeah MS "Patched it". Dunno what they did.



MT Alex said:


> Yeah, that has been bugging the hell out of me:shadedshu
> 
> Glad to know it's not a problem isolated to me, that's what I was thinking since young Phenom assured me his IE 11 worked fine.


 In young shavers defense it was running ok for me also. MS did something to "improve" it. ALSO IE 11 run defaulted in "Protected Mode". It will not display anything without valid credentials. By that I mean sites have to be validated by the week I believe for them to display properly. This is why Google is all screwed up I think. Its also why Battlelog won't run the plugin. You can mess with the settings in the security tab........I'm just to chicken to try .


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone get Schannel or DCOM errors? It's quite annoying


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well I had to change my damn laptop from Windows 8 Enterprise to Windows 8 Pro in order to get the 8.1 update. 

And Windows 8.1 is still a frigging girly looking os.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

Google is working for me now after I get an IE 11 Security update in Windows Update this morning.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2013)

Drone said:


> Anyone get Schannel or DCOM errors? It's quite annoying



Always see the DCOM errors at work, some here at home.  Usually you can just ignore them or delete the registry (or go through the time to set the correct permissions for most of them)


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Always see the DCOM errors at work, some here at home.  Usually you can just ignore them or delete the registry (or go through the time to set the correct permissions for most of them)



Yup I try to ignore however it's strange because the system was clean and new. I found some solutions I will try them and see if they help.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

My google now.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 19, 2013)

I fixed Google!

All you have to do is turn off "Compatibility View setting" and "Use Microsoft Compatibility List".


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I fixed Google!
> 
> All you have to do is turn off "Compatibility View setting" and "Use Microsoft Compatibility List".



Weird, my chrome works fine.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 19, 2013)

tigger said:


> Weird, my chrome works fine.



That because you are using Chrome. Not IE11


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That because you are using Chrome. Not IE11



Yep lol, stoned brain fart. I saw google, and thought chrome.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 19, 2013)

In case there are some who are unaware, if you have Windows 8 Enterprise you can only update to Windows 8.1 via an ISO (weather it's a DVD or bootable USB).


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 19, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> In case there are some who are unaware, if you have Windows 8 Enterprise you can only update to Windows 8.1 via an ISO (weather it's a DVD or bootable USB).



 yep that is what I found out! Needless to say I just dumped enterprise and loaded 8 pro.


----------



## razaron (Oct 20, 2013)

Guide for removing the _Folders_ category from the new _My Computer_.


----------



## Drone (Oct 20, 2013)

Aero Glass for Windows 8/8.1

Looks pretty cool like in old vista days. Main features:



> Your windows will be rendered with transparent borders. This look allows you to see what is behind the border. The key element is the blurring of content behind the glass borders to prevent it from being too clear and disturbing. The utility is completely integrated into Desktop Window Manager without breaking any system protection or modifying system files. All rendering is done via native Direct3D device. *No redundant objects are created, no background service is running.*



I'm so downloading this!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 20, 2013)

Drone said:


> Aero Glass for Windows 8/8.1
> 
> Looks pretty cool like in old vista days. Main features:
> 
> ...



Looks good but installing it looks tricky.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 21, 2013)

tigger said:


> Looks good but installing it looks tricky.



Not as tricky as using it  

On a serious note that's got to be the worst and most pointless update I've ever done, no game has launched without some coaxing and for a while iexplorer seamed a virus magnet for me probably because the update sneakily removed my av and to top that a piss taking salute of a start button and negligible noticeable difference. 
Im counting 8.1 as a relaunch the shit steamer attempt by m$ and I've used them all from 3.1 poor show imho .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 21, 2013)

Drone said:


> Aero Glass for Windows 8/8.1
> 
> Looks pretty cool like in old vista days. Main features:
> 
> ...



This link should go on the OP of this thread. Seems like it could be cool, I might try it out once it is out of alpha.


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 21, 2013)

Drone said:


> Aero Glass for Windows 8/8.1
> 
> Looks pretty cool like in old vista days. Main features:
> 
> ...





MxPhenom 216 said:


> This link should go on the OP of this thread. Seems like it could be cool, I might try it out once it is out of alpha.



I've added a new section to the OP called "3rd Party Windows 8/8.1 Applications and Utilities". Aero Glass and Start8 (because it's pretty popular) have been added so far. If there are others please post them in this thread or feel free to PM me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm getting a error now with CCC says "CCC can not start do to something" any advice ? I can be nly do 13.1 legacy.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 21, 2013)

Uninstall and reinstall.  I took the opportunity to put on the latest CAT beta's


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have tried at least 4 times still no luck.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well that was easy Just did the update went smooth as butter,All programs are there including Media center So put me down for Windows8.1 pro with Media Center Only thing i had to re-install was 13.11 Beta 2 cats .

Delta go to the pc settings .then general i think and click Advance start up options click that ,when the system reboots go to F8 key and turn off driver hardware signing I think its 7 on the list .

Wow I just checked  they change it all around,Look under UPDATES and RECOVERY for it. Under Change PC settings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 21, 2013)

Only issue I have seen so far is that every once in a while it will load into a temporary windows profile and it takes a restart to get back to your original profile but other than that all my stuff works as it should on this clean install.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 21, 2013)

My 8.1 pro has been surweet, not a single crash or anything, it's easily as snappy as win 7, if not more too.


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2013)

Windows 8.1 Is Not Worth an Upgrade Strange PCMAG article

snip



> From my perspective, this update to Microsoft's operating system patches some shameful holes in the original shaky release, but doesn't do enough to be worth the trouble for traditional desktop users.


----------



## caleb (Oct 21, 2013)

PC starts to be a pretty expensive platform if its indeed true that BF works better on newer windows. 1000e rig + 100e OS + 100e. I might really go for console when my i5 becomes unplayable and I loose MSDN AA access for free windows.

Win8 is better understood when you look on a 12 year old kid with a touchscreen laptop. I always thought I can do stuff quickly but my cousins kid killed me with how fast she works with it.


----------



## Drone (Oct 21, 2013)

Surface 2 review by AnandTech


----------



## natr0n (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.neowin.net/news/report-windows-81-causing-heavy-mouse-lag-in-some-pc-games

Thought this might be useful to post here. Anyone experience this?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Oct 22, 2013)

natr0n said:


> http://www.neowin.net/news/report-windows-81-causing-heavy-mouse-lag-in-some-pc-games
> 
> Thought this might be useful to post here. Anyone experience this?



Nope only thing that i have problems with is batteries going dead .Wireless MK700/710 keyboard mouse here.Seems like a lie to get some users to stay with 7 .......Who knows if it was a huge problem why has no one said a thing about it ,until 8.1 was released?And most of you guys here know i would be the first to say a thing about mouse lag in a game like BF3/4 Dayz right .


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 22, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I'm getting a error now with CCC says "CCC can not start do to something" any advice ? I can be nly do 13.1 legacy.



Make sure that Netframeworks is up to date. Hmm, I think it is 4.5? I know the latest CCC has to have that to run. 

Also use AMD's uninstall software to remove old drivers:

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/catalyst-uninstall-utility.aspx

It says that it currently supports Win 7 but it will probably work on Win 8/8.1 as well.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 22, 2013)

Ha! Don't take anything from that neowin site seriously... lots of people there have no clue what they're talking about and bash the shit out of windows 8 no matter what.


----------



## dcf-joe (Oct 22, 2013)

The only issue I had with Windows 8.1 was that I noticed that every time I shut my PC down, the power LED of a portable hard drive powered solely through USB would still be lit. I would wake up the next morning and this power indicator would still be lit, even though my PC had been off for hours. 

I did some research and I found out that Windows 8 has that hybrid shutdown feature enabled by default, which was basically never fully shutting down my PC, enabling it to boot faster. But I want my PC to do a fresh boot every time.

So, I followed this guide to read up on the hybrid shutdown and disable it.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 22, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Make sure that Netframeworks is up to date. Hmm, I think it is 4.5? I know the latest CCC has to have that to run.
> 
> Also use AMD's uninstall software to remove old drivers:
> 
> ...



Latest .net (v.4) is 4.5.1.

And, I would not advise you to use that AMD uninstall utility on a Windows 8 or 8.1 OS... as, it will, more than likely, destroy your power settings/options, screw with folders permissions, registry permissions, and a heap of other things.  
And, you will end up re-installing, doing a recovery, restoring from a backup.

Thank goodness I do backups.

You can google it and there are quite a few others (even on this forum) that have run into this.

This link has AMD's proper way to perform uninstalls using the AMD Catalyst Install Manager – InstallShield Wizard - here --> •How to uninstall pre-existing AMD Catalyst™ Drivers in a Windows® 8 based system




dcf-joe said:


> The only issue I had with Windows 8.1 was that I noticed that every time I shut my PC down, the power LED of a portable hard drive powered solely through USB would still be lit. I would wake up the next morning and this power indicator would still be lit, even though my PC had been off for hours.
> 
> I did some research and I found out that Windows 8 has that hybrid shutdown feature enabled by default, which was basically never fully shutting down my PC, enabling it to boot faster. But I want my PC to do a fresh boot every time.
> 
> So, I followed this guide to read up on the hybrid shutdown and disable it.



Thanks for the link... I figured that out for myself after a few hours of mulling it over and poking around, because the darn thing would not shut down completely and I did not like it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2013)

oh as for dotnet, some of the new betas have a sook about missing features with AMD overdrive. could just be that, everything worked for me anyway after the error (latest ones didnt error on me)


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 22, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Latest .net (v.4) is 4.5.1.
> 
> And, I would not advise you to use that AMD uninstall utility on a Windows 8 or 8.1 OS... as, it will, more than likely, destroy your power settings/options, screw with folders permissions, registry permissions, and a heap of other things.
> And, you will end up re-installing, doing a recovery, restoring from a backup.
> ...



Well I tried this and it didn't work. I get this message when I try to uninstall.






And I get this message when I try to repair.









 I have tried what everyone else has also sayed, I really don't get why this won't work. I't will install everything fine BUT the Display Drivers.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 22, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> I have tried at least 4 times still no luck.



Are you putting on the same ones, or newer?  I took the opportunity to put on the latest (well, at least before the new ones came out today).


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 22, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Are you putting on the same ones, or newer?  I took the opportunity to put on the latest (well, at least before the new ones came out today).



I am trying the latest ones that I can going from 12.6 legacy to 13.1 legacy I'm still on  4850 x2.

Ah screw it I think I'm just going to buy a PowerColor PCS+ AX7870 2GBD5-2DHPPV3E Radeon HD 78...


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you, by chance, deleted or moved or renamed the install directory(where it places the decompressed install files) for the 12.6 drivers?

If you have... just start the install of the 12.6 driver set and let it decompress and install the files to the "C:\amd\support\" directory.
When you get to the screen that starts the Install/Un-Install process you should be able to, either, cancel and run un-install from the ADD/Remove programs in windows OR you can try the un-install option (if presented) on the installer screen.

It should be able to find the files it is searching for that it needs, then.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 22, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Have you, by chance, deleted or moved or renamed the install directory(where it places the decompressed install files) for the 12.6 drivers?
> 
> If you have... just start the install of the 12.6 driver set and let it decompress and install the files to the "C:\amd\support\" directory.
> When you get to the screen that starts the Install/Un-Install process you should be able to, either, cancel and run un-install from the ADD/Remove programs in windows OR you can try the un-install option (if presented) on the installer screen.
> ...



Yep tried that twice, still no luck... 8.1 seems to really dislike AMD CCC


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 22, 2013)

Try it in safe mode, maybe.
Or, try manually getting rid of it... or, one of the other un-installer programs.

I use IOBit's uninstaller for stuff like this.
And, then clean up with CCleaner & manual hunt and peck of the drives and registry.

Or, there is the recover option.

Sorry, can't be of more help ATM.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well FTP servers are down for now due to maybe building a ARMA 3 server. Will update later on if I decide to reopen them cause by now everyone that really wanted the ISOs should have them.


----------



## erixx (Oct 24, 2013)

http://www.tweakhound.com/2013/10/22/tweaking-windows-8-1/

for all you tweeekers!


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2013)

Can i join


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 24, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> Can i join



You got it!

I've created a new heading for Windows RT for those with devices running Windows RT.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Oct 24, 2013)

Dos101 said:


> You got it!
> 
> I've created a new heading for Windows RT for those with devices running Windows RT.



Thank you


----------



## Drone (Oct 30, 2013)

Surface 2 new commercial


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2013)

How to Create and Restore System Image Backups on Windows 8.1

How to fix broken Windows

I won't let this thread die, lol.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2013)

For some reason Windows 8.1 Pro decided to put the MBR on my secondary 2TB storage drive and keep the rest of the system files on my 256GB SSD. I tried to fix it by removing my additional HDDs and using my install media (USB) to go into repair mode to run the std gambit of /fixmbr, /fixboot, /scanOS, /rebuildbcd but it wont even allow me to get to the repair option. 

What's really annoying is that when I try to do a full system backup it wants to include the contents of the 2TB drive since it contains the MBR. I'd deal with it, but my backup drive is a 320GB USB3.0 HDD specifically bought to backup only the contents of the SSD.

I suppose I should have disconnected all other drives before updating to 8.1. Any ideas on how I can fix this? Maybe something I am overlooking to get into the repair option using my install media?


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2013)

theonedub said:


> I suppose I should have disconnected all other drives before updating to 8.1.


Yes



> Any ideas on how I can fix this?


Backup, unplug secondary drive, format, reinstall 8.1, plug back secondary drive. Nothing else really.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 4, 2013)

Well, looks like I will live with it for the time being  

Now that I think about it, there's not that much to back up that is critical outside my documents, photos, and music.

Does the Windows 8.1 ISO get stored on your PC if you updated from 8 via the Windows Store? If so, where is it located?


----------



## Drone (Nov 4, 2013)

theonedub said:
			
		

> Does the Windows 8.1 ISO get stored on your PC if you updated from 8 via the Windows Store?


No


----------



## NinkobEi (Nov 27, 2013)

So I go to install Windows 8.1 the other day but got some kind of error (no internet connection, i had to google it) when trying to download it. Two days later I woke up with windows 8.1 installed and an extra 8ish gigs free. Pretty damned painless I'd say.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 27, 2013)

This OS kicks ass. People fawned over Windows 7 (though maybe partly because Vista sucked) and 8 deserves such even more. The Metro debacle was really too bad cause that essentially ruined it's reputation. Even though I kinda like Metro myself as something extra to play with it should not be the "default" on a PC.

The SkyDrive integration is really cool too. Files move down instead of copying as if really local.

Here is a method for (apparently) scoring an 8.1 ISO from MS:

Go here http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-8/upgrade-product-key-only - scroll down and click on 'Install Windows 8'
Run the Windows 8 setup and enter your retail Windows 8 key, click next and when i begins downloading, STOP it! Exit setup.
Now download and run the the Windows 8.1 setup (same web page).
Tadda, it's downloading the official win 8.1 iso  Afterwards you can save it as an ISO or create the USB media immediately.


----------



## Drone (Nov 28, 2013)

Found a good tip in Computer Active magazine:


If you don't see upgrade to Windows 8.1 option in windows store then try this:

*win + r -> wsreset.exe -> ok*

Then restart your pc and check windows store again.

It can be added to the OP, I suppose.


----------



## erixx (Nov 29, 2013)

Just installed the *new firmware for  surface 2.*
Apparently sound performance with inbuild speakers degrades in some scenarios, and was a bit low. Better (or good again) now.


----------



## Dos101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Drone said:


> It can be added to the OP, I suppose.



Done! 



erixx said:


> Just installed the *new firmware for  surface 2.*
> Apparently sound performance with inbuild speakers degrades in some scenarios, and was a bit low. Better (or good again) now.



Is that the Nov. 28 System Hardware Update? If so I just installed that as well. TBH I've had terrible sound on my Surface 2. The higher the volume the more tinny it sounds, and there's even some crackling. My Surface RT sounded WAY better in all scenarios. Someone created a thread over at Microsoft's forums and there have been a significant number of replies to it with people experiencing the issue. It sounds driver related. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...problems/cd2cc7bb-4572-4122-8a57-9843d1a5c366


----------



## Drone (Dec 2, 2013)

Next Windows release reportedly codenamed 'Threshold' aimed at bringing Microsoft's software platforms closer together. Unified app store and tool sets for Windows, Windows Phone, and the Xbox One. Hmmmmm so they want to unify them for good. Sounds like an eyeroller to me...

Possible release date is *Spring 2015*. In the meanwhile the first major update for Windows 8.1 is expected to be released in a similar time frame sometime in the *second quarter of 2014*.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 2, 2013)

Drone said:


> Next Windows release reportedly codenamed 'Threshold' aimed at bringing Microsoft's software platforms closer together. Unified app store and tool sets for Windows, Windows Phone, and the Xbox One. Hmmmmm so they want to unify them for good. Sounds like an eyeroller to me...
> 
> Possible release date is *Spring 2015*. In the meanwhile the first major update for Windows 8.1 is expected to be released in a similar time frame sometime in the *second quarter of 2014*.


Its not entirely good news is it, I read recently that M$ wants one OS for all ,it will be an interesting future indeed but im not sure i will like it 

I will say this Im glad 8.1 was free for me because had i bought it as an upgrade i would be rather miffed, there is not that much that is even noticeable and a lot that is still stupid , you new to 8??,, find calc then


----------



## Drone (Dec 21, 2013)

Another third party app to revive Start Menu in 8/8.1

StartW8


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 21, 2013)

Took the plunge and installed Windows 8.1 on my main desktop and its mehh


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 22, 2013)

i just installed Windows 8.1 Professional x64 and activated it with my Windows 8 Professional Upgrade key today on my Gaming rig / main computer with Classicshell and disabled all metro and using a local account i don't need all that fancy things


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> For some reason Windows 8.1 Pro decided to put the MBR on my secondary 2TB storage drive and keep the rest of the system files on my 256GB SSD. I tried to fix it by removing my additional HDDs and using my install media (USB) to go into repair mode to run the std gambit of /fixmbr, /fixboot, /scanOS, /rebuildbcd but it wont even allow me to get to the repair option.
> 
> What's really annoying is that when I try to do a full system backup it wants to include the contents of the 2TB drive since it contains the MBR. I'd deal with it, but my backup drive is a 320GB USB3.0 HDD specifically bought to backup only the contents of the SSD.
> 
> I suppose I should have disconnected all other drives before updating to 8.1. Any ideas on how I can fix this? Maybe something I am overlooking to get into the repair option using my install media?


 This is why you disconnect all drives and devices before you install an OS. Only one hd, keyboard and mouse. That's it.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm not on the list


----------



## theonedub (Dec 23, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This is why you disconnect all drives and devices before you install an OS. Only one hd, keyboard and mouse. That's it.



Yeah, thats what I was getting at when I said "I suppose I should have disconnected all other drives before updating to 8.1"

Right now I am just manually backing up my (2) important folders, but do you have any ideas on how I can go about fixing it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 23, 2013)

theonedub said:


> Yeah, thats what I was getting at when I said "I suppose I should have disconnected all other drives before updating to 8.1"
> 
> Right now I am just manually backing up my (2) important folders, but do you have any ideas on how I can go about fixing it?


Back up your drives manually and delete all partitions. Format and install.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 1, 2014)

Not a huge deal but ran into my first disappointment with 8 compared to 7. Have an old HP Deskjet 6940 on the network and Windows 7 just installed a driver for me whereas now I have to select from list and based on description not even sure was exact right one and many less customization options now too. Ah well I rarely print...and there was a Metro app base installed to open this PDF!


----------



## t_ski (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Not a huge deal but ran into my first disappointment with 8 compared to 7. Have an old HP Deskjet 6940 on the network and Windows 7 just installed a driver for me whereas now I have to select from list and based on description not even sure was exact right one and many less customization options now too. Ah well I rarely print...and there was a Metro app base installed to open this PDF!


IIRC, printing and drivers changes a lot in 8 versus 7 and earlier.  Mode 4 drivers (kinda like how the WMI layer was supposed to be years back) and new drivers are less common with older hardware.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 3, 2014)

Durvelle27 said:


> I'm not on the list



Updated.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 3, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Updated.


Thx


----------



## Drone (Jan 8, 2014)

As expected minor update to Windows 8.1 is coming in April, and major update called Threshold in 2015.

Here's leaked screenshot of Update 1


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 10, 2014)

So I got 8.0 for Christmas (still on Preview right now)...should I just do 8.1 upgrade after install or burn or whole new 8.1 ISO or what?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 11, 2014)

When I did the upgrade, I gained about 20 GB of HDD space(so whatever it is they do when upgrading seems pretty damn legit). Might as well do it that way, since getting the 8 key to activate 8.1 is a hassle.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 11, 2014)

Got an XPS 13 from my job as a work computer and it came with Windows 8.1. So i figure why not. Ill join the club. lol


----------



## Drone (Jan 13, 2014)

Another leaked screenshot. Now new updated IE11


----------



## micropage7 (Jan 13, 2014)

Drone said:


> Another leaked screenshot. Now new updated IE11



omg, flat and really thin flat


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2014)

Drone said:


> Another third party app to revive Start Menu in 8/8.1
> 
> StartW8



thanks. gunna test W8 on one of my numerous spare PC's, that'll be handy


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks! That'd be good for my laptop I'm gonna buy next month/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm using start is back.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 13, 2014)

scoutingwraith said:


> Got an XPS 13 from my job as a work computer and it came with Windows 8.1. So i figure why not. Ill join the club. lol



Done, and welcome!



Drone said:


> Another leaked screenshot. Now new updated IE11



I'm really anxious for Build this year, I guess we'll be getting a lot more info on Microsoft's vision for Windows http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-to-s...d-plans-at-build-2014-show-report-7000025047/


----------



## Drone (Jan 13, 2014)

Dos101 said:
			
		

> I'm really anxious for Build this year, I guess we'll be getting a lot more info on Microsoft's vision for Windows http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-to-s...d-plans-at-build-2014-show-report-7000025047/



Yup in April they'll present Windows 8.1 update 1 and will reveal details about Threshold which they're gonna release a year later.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 13, 2014)

Can I join?  8.1 on my secondary rig in signature.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 13, 2014)

Add me =)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> When I did the upgrade, I gained about 20 GB of HDD space(so whatever it is they do when upgrading seems pretty damn legit). Might as well do it that way, since getting the 8 key to activate 8.1 is a hassle.



Ok. Get from Windows Update like a Service Pack?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> Ok. Get from Windows Update like a Service Pack?



To get Windows 8.1, you either need to have Windows 8 installed, and upgrade to it from the Microsoft Store app, or get physical copy of 8.1.


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> To get Windows 8.1, you either need to have Windows 8 installed, and upgrade to it from the Microsoft Store app, or get physical copy of 8.1.


Better download Full Windows 8.1 DVD and install it with fake serial and then change to your serial ...

(Windows 8 serial not working in windows 8.1 Install)

is the best way ... Less size , Less time and less chance to get some bug.

USB 3.0 Sansa Extreme to SSD

takes about 10~ Mints to install full windows.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> Better download Full Windows 8.1 DVD and install it with fake serial and then change to your serial ...
> 
> (Windows 8 serial not working in windows 8.1 Install)
> 
> ...


 
Its the same thing. I had no issues going from 8 to 8.1 upgrading from the Microsoft Store. Took me ~4 minutes to upgrade, including using disk cleanup to get rid of the Windows.old file.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 13, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Can I join?  8.1 on my secondary rig in signature.





Eroticus said:


> Add me =)



Done and done


----------



## Eroticus (Jan 13, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its the same thing. I had no issues going from 8 to 8.1 upgrading from the Microsoft Store. Took me ~4 minutes to upgrade, including using disk cleanup to get rid of the Windows.old file.




4 Minutes to install windows 8 then join to store download 3.5GB and install update again it's like install windows 8 again. 

What ever =) good for you .


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 13, 2014)

Eroticus said:


> 4 Minutes to install windows 8 then join to store download 3.5GB and install update again it's like install windows 8 again.
> 
> What ever =) good for you .


 
Jesus, I am saying, if you already have Windows 8 from launch or whatever, from an older install. Obviously if you are going from Windows 7, you should just install full 8.1 version.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I have 8.1 Preview installed right now. I was planning on just doing a clean install though maybe I don't have to? 

If so I know I can get an 8.1 iso and there is a way to use my 8.0 key but just was wondering if worth the hassle. The Store upgrade process does seem kinda dumb but I could deal with that.


----------



## Drone (Jan 23, 2014)

Another leaked screenshot of Windows 8.1 update 1. It seems that Windows App is getting Windowed. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 23, 2014)

Can I join? 

Running 8.1 pro at home and 8.1 enterprise at work.


----------



## Dos101 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got the approval from work today, I'm going to BUILD 2014!



FX-GMC said:


> Can I join?
> 
> Running 8.1 pro at home and 8.1 enterprise at work.



Absolutely! I've added you to the list of members in the OP.


----------



## scoutingwraith (Jan 25, 2014)

Is there any tweaks or stuff that needs to be calibrated with Windows 8.1 ? i though i should ask here.


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)

Rumor

Windows 8.1 update 1 release falls on a Patch Tuesday, which happens to be *March 11th*.



> Apparently update 1 will also come with some improvements that Microsoft has been working on, which will _improve memory usage and disk space requirements_, thus allowing Windows 8.1 update 1 to even run on cheaper small tablets. Users are also expected to receive the ability to pin Metro-style applications to desktop task bars, the update may also bring close boxes for said applications. The home screen may come with dedicated power and search buttons, apart from a right-click context menu for mouse users.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

so i have a windows 8 key from the cheap rollout thing, and a 60GB SSD.

how do i go about a fresh install of 8.1 using my key for 8?


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> how do i go about a fresh install of 8.1 using my key for 8?



Just pop in your dvd or usb, install 8.1 and use 8 key when prompted. Windows 8 key works on 8 (obviously), 8.1 and it will work on 8.1 update 1 which arrives in March.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

Drone said:


> Just pop in your dvd or usb, install 8.1 and use 8 key when prompted. Windows 8 key works on 8 (obviously), 8.1 and it will work on 8.1 update 1 which arrives in March.


thanks.

now to find a legit 8.1 install... :/


edit: answers here
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key


uggghhhh, a windows 8 key cant download the 8.1 file? whyyyyyy
because i didnt read the whole page, duuuuuuuh


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> uggghhhh, a windows 8 key cant download the 8.1 file? whyyyyyy
> because i didnt read the whole page, duuuuuuuh



8.1 can be obtained only through the Windows Store as an update for those who already have 8 installed (not iso). But _there is_ an ISO of Windows 8.1 in teh interwebz. The only thing I can help with is SHA-1 hash code for the U.S. English 64-bit Windows 8.1 is *BC2F7FF5C91C9F0F8676E39E703085C65072139B* so if you do find an iso check its hash sum if it matches then it's a real iso.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

you can trick the downloader into working. routine is as follows:

run the 8.0 downloader, quit it once it starts downloading
run 8.1 downloader now and it wont ask for a key

install 8.1 with official dummy key from MS page here

once windows has installed, change your product key to your real one. 8.0 keys activate in 8.1 this way.


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)

If you're using that trick please get back here when it's done because I didn't try that. I just upgraded from 8 to 8.1. But I've seen how subscribers made a clean 8.1 install from an iso using 8 key.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

Drone said:


> If you're using that trick please get back here when it's done because I didn't try that. I just upgraded from 8 to 8.1. But I've seen how subscribers made a clean 8.1 install from an iso using 8 key.




im downloading now, and plan on a clean install to a second hand 60GB intel 520 SSD i picked up cheap 

its almost 1am tho, so i'll have to give up and sleep soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

yep, it worked and activated fine. ugly OS.... so, so ugly.


----------



## happita (Jan 27, 2014)

I shudder to think how I will react to it's looks when I install 8.1 pro for the first time when I get my R9 290 later this week -_-


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> yep, it worked and activated fine. ugly OS.... so, so ugly.


 
I recommend Start8 and ModernMix, by Stardock.  Between them both, you get your W7 desktop back along with the improvements in speed, etc.  And you can pin the apps, like update 1 is supposed to do.

EDIT: Oh, and you'll be able to run apps in smaller windows within the desktop environment.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

happita said:


> I shudder to think how I will react to it's looks when I install 8.1 pro for the first time when I get my R9 290 later this week -_-



let me give you a preview:

hey, why do i need a captcha to make an accoutn and sign in? what the hell?

WHY SO UGLY

WHY DID HALF MY WINDOWS SCALE TO 150% AND GO ALL HUGE AND BLURRY

WHERE DID THE DESKTOP GO. WHY CAN I SEE NOTHING BUT THE DRIVER INSTALLER WINDOW

seriously, explorer crashed or something and now i'm stuck in win8 with nothing but chrome existing. nice start to the OS.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> let me give you a preview:
> 
> hey, why do i need a captcha to make an accoutn and sign in? what the hell?
> 
> ...


Didn't have any of those issues.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Didn't have any of those issues.



it did not like my monitor. changed to 150% DPI on its own, changed res to 1024x768 in stereoscopic 3D... it umm, was weird.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2014)

i used this Windows 8.1 Pro UK version with my Windows 8 Pro Danish version and it activated fine, no key doing the installation, and it's original MS Tech iso...

DL: SW_DVD5_Win_Pro_8.1_64BIT_Eng_Intl_MLF_X18-96633.ISO


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

well im installed and running 8.1 'fine' now.


only oddity is that when i do the 5.1 sound test in windows, all my sounds come from my front left and fromt right speakers. sub and center work, so thats an odd one.

cant find new drivers since the auzentech website seems offline.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> well im installed and running 8.1 'fine' now.
> 
> 
> only oddity is that when i do the 5.1 sound test in windows, all my sounds come from my front left and fromt right speakers. sub and center work, so thats an odd one.
> ...



hmm i get this "This Domain Has Expired, To Renew Please Contact Your Provider."

you don't got your Windows 8 driver laying around or if it's a Windows 7 try it out sometimes they work.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm i get this "This Domain Has Expired, To Renew Please Contact Your Provider."
> 
> you don't got your Windows 8 driver laying around or if it's a Windows 7 try it out sometimes they work.




seems they've gone out of business. their facebook page has been dead for a year. trying a generic Cmedia driver, the windows 7 auzentech driver works - but all the audio comes out the front speakers.


oh how can i make win 8 not require a click or keypress to 'slide' away and reveal my password screen? that thing annoys me.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> seems they've gone out of business. their facebook page has been dead for a year. trying a generic Cmedia driver, the windows 7 auzentech driver works - but all the audio comes out the front speakers.
> 
> 
> oh how can i make win 8 not require a click or keypress to 'slide' away and reveal my password screen? that thing annoys me.



http://blog.laptopmag.com/how-to-eliminate-the-win8-lock-screen


----------



## Drone (Jan 27, 2014)

Some info on W8.1 update 1 and screens:

Taskbar shortcuts for modern apps







Right-click menus for Metro apps






Easier access to search and shutdown






*Update 1 will add a shutdown button to the Start screen, along with a button for **a system-wide Bing search**.
*
And more:




> *A proper Close button for modern apps*
> In Update 1, Microsoft will reportedly add a proper “X” in the top-right corner for closing modern apps with a cursor.
> 
> *Lower memory and disk space requirements*
> Windows 8.1 Update 1 will have a tinier footprint, allowing it to run on cheaper small tablets. Windows can finally squeeze onto devices with 16 GB of storage.


----------



## erixx (Jan 30, 2014)

ONE OF THE CRAZIEST MOMENTS IN COMPUTER-LIFE

I use Win 8.1. plus Office 2013, and have bought several language packs for spell checking etc .

Ok. But I do not and have never switched the O.S. system language, and have never used the language icon in the taskbar (in fact I always disable it after OS installation).

Well... one day last week my whole Windows environment was in another language. Weird. I left it that way to discover how some options and events are named, and was going to change it back after some days or a week.

Hell, you know what? This morning it was again changed back to the previous language!!!!! I didn't do it!!!!!


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 30, 2014)

erixx said:


> ONE OF THE CRAZIEST MOMENTS IN COMPUTER-LIFE
> 
> I use Win 8.1. plus Office 2013, and have bought several language packs for spell checking etc .
> 
> ...



The hackers couldn't read it in your original language


----------



## Drone (Jan 31, 2014)

More news: W 8.1 update 1 will boot to desktop by default and it'll have xxl desktop scaling up to 500%


----------



## erixx (Jan 31, 2014)

Yeah, that is necessary!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2014)

oh god no. its going to default to that on me for every OS install, i know it.


----------



## Drone (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's another leaked Windows Features screenshot of W8.1 Update 1 Build: 6.3.9600.16606.140126-2042. It seems that they've ditched Active Directory Lightweight Services and Hyper-V. Can't say that I'll miss them.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 3, 2014)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/2/5372662/windows-8-1-update-1-leaks-ahead-of-release

Some info about changes/new things...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> http://www.theverge.com/2014/2/2/5372662/windows-8-1-update-1-leaks-ahead-of-release
> 
> Some info about changes/new things...



It's 3.7gb, just found it 9600.16596.WINBLUES14_GDR_LEAN.140114-0237_X64FRE_CLIENT_EN-US-IR3_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5, might try it.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 4, 2014)

*Win8.1 9600.16596.WINBLUES14_GDR_LEAN.140114-0237*
Has leaked.


----------



## Drone (Feb 4, 2014)

tigger said:


> It's 3.7gb, just found it 9600.16596.WINBLUES14_GDR_LEAN.140114-0237_X64FRE_CLIENT_EN-US-IR3_CCSA_X64FRE_EN-US_DV5, might try it.


It's an early leak not the latest one. I wouldn't bother, plus final arrives just 3 weeks from now.


Here's new video


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 4, 2014)

Drone said:


> It's an early leak not the latest one. I wouldn't bother, plus final arrives just 3 weeks from now.



You have any idea how we get the update? Will it just come through the Store, or Windows Update like last time?


----------



## Drone (Feb 4, 2014)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> You have any idea how we get the update? Will it just come through the Store, or Windows Update like last time?


It will be a usual Tuesday patch update which you get every month. So yup through Windows update. But there will be an iso too for those who want clean install, however l'm not sure if it'll be public.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 6, 2014)

So it won't let me activate my clean install of 8.0 with my upgrade key…specific error that such is not allowed. What can I do? If people are switching out their keys to be able to use 8.1 ISOs and what not I figure this has got to be possible.

Edit: Found a reg change to make. My Google-fu was failing me last night I guess.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2014)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> So it won't let me activate my clean install of 8.0 with my upgrade key…specific error that such is not allowed. What can I do? If people are switching out their keys to be able to use 8.1 ISOs and what not I figure this has got to be possible.
> 
> Edit: Found a reg change to make. My Google-fu was failing me last night I guess.




i linked a how-to earlier, good to see you figured it out yourself.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I am not trying to activate an 8.1 install with 8.0 key rather an 8.0 clean install with an upgrade key (which wants an older version of Windows already installed). I need to find a reg key and change it's Boolean value then try to activate again apparently.


----------



## Drone (Feb 13, 2014)

Some news, statistics, links and rumors:

Tami Reller of Microsoft today revealed at a Goldman Sachs technology conference that *Windows 8 license sales have now crossed the 200 million milestone*.

Latest win 8.1 update 1 build is *9600.17025* and there's also IE11 with Enterprise mode for Windows 7 and 8/8.1.

_And some say that there will be Windows 9 dev preview in March, beta in May, RC in September, RTM in December_.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 16, 2014)

Since I ran windows updates a few days back, Skydrive has been starting up at login.  Since I couldn't find anywhere to disable it from running at startup I created a scheduled task at login to kill the skydrive process.  This worked fine until Skydrive wanted to sync and started it back up.

Here is the solution for those of you who don't want Skydrive to run at all.



> Launch Group Policy Editor by pressing the Windows key and R simultaneously, typing gpedit.msc and hitting Enter.
> 
> Beneath the Local Computer Policy section, navigate to Computer Configuration\Administrative Templates\Windows Components\SkyDrive and then double click the entry labeled Prevent the usage of SkyDrive for file storage to the right.
> 
> ...



EDIT:  For machines that are fully up to date, you will be looking for OneDrive instead of SkyDrive.  Thanks, Drone.


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2014)

^ Thanks for that tip, FX-GMC. In my case it's called OneDrive though. And btw you can also *disable *option _Save Documents to OneDrive by default_


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2014)

Drone said:


> ^ Thanks for that tip, FX-GMC. In my case it's called OneDrive though. And btw you can also *disable *option _Save Documents to OneDrive by default_


 
Interesting, Drone.  My W7 PC  and server Skydrives have not yet updated the name, only phone and tablet.  I guess that's because they use apps, which don't need to wait for Patch Tuesday?


----------



## Drone (Feb 21, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Interesting, Drone.  My W7 PC  and server Skydrives have not yet updated the name, only phone and tablet.  I guess that's because they use apps, which don't need to wait for Patch Tuesday?




I don't know tbh. On my W8.1 Laptop its name changed to OneDrive everywhere (apps, group policy, registry ...). Which version do you use?
You can try Microsoft OneDrive 17.0.4029.0217 it's the latest


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 21, 2014)

It changed on my W8.1 PC as well.  I don't know which version my W7 and server use, but since it's been around since those days it will get upgraded at patch time.  It's nice that W8 devices have all updated very quickly after that court decision!

Thanks for the updated link, btw!  I'll see this weekend if it will install on the older devices.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2014)

Drone said:


> ^ Thanks for that tip, FX-GMC. In my case it's called OneDrive though. And btw you can also *disable *option _Save Documents to OneDrive by default_



it was just renamed in the last week or so, MS got sued about skydrive... so now its onedrive.


oh win 8.1 is my primary OS now, with start8 i never see or use metro and its a nice OS. still prefer the windows 7 color theme tho.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 22, 2014)

Mussels said:


> oh win 8.1 is my primary OS now, with start8 i never see or use metro and its a nice OS. still prefer the windows 7 color theme tho.



Glad to see you like it Mussels!  Start8 is great, all the improvements of Win8, but you feel like you are on 7!  You might want to consider ModernMix with it as well.  In case you do want to use any apps, it gives you total control of apps, including even being able to launch them in small(er-ish) windows on your desktop. And, Start8 allows you to put those few apps you do want to use in your traditional start menu!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> Glad to see you like it Mussels!  Start8 is great, all the improvements of Win8, but you feel like you are on 7!  You might want to consider ModernMix with it as well.  In case you do want to use any apps, it gives you total control of apps, including even being able to launch them in small(er-ish) windows on your desktop. And, Start8 allows you to put those few apps you do want to use in your traditional start menu!



oh god yes i need that, frakking hate how i cant quit metro apps and they just hide behind that stupid 'charm'


----------



## Drone (Feb 22, 2014)

Mussels said:


> it was just renamed in the last week or so, MS got sued about skydrive... so now its onedrive.


I'm aware of that. Just haven't noticed when that happened lol


BTW another screenshot leak. Now they say there's W8.1 update 1 Bing Edition. W8.1 with bing hmmm it's not surprising.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2014)

oh feck that, i dont want bing anywhere on here. i'm faithful to mah googlies.


----------



## Drone (Feb 22, 2014)

Found some commands for cmd:

_slmgr.vbs /ipk ххххх-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx-xxxxx_ (where xs is your license key) - this command changes key. It can be useful if you installed windows 8.1 with installation key but need to activate it with your valid windows 8 key

_slmgr.vbs /ato_ - activates windows

_slmgr.vbs /dlv_ - shows activation status


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2014)

i'm having BSOD's in sleep mode in windows 8 - seems tied in with sleep mode and a media player (MPC-HC or youtube) left on screen.

i'm thinking its catalyst 14.1 related, anyone else had similar?


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 23, 2014)

Drone said:


> ^ Thanks for that tip, FX-GMC. In my case it's called OneDrive though. And btw you can also *disable *option _Save Documents to OneDrive by default_



So oddly enough mine still says Skydrive.  Also I don't have the option you describe.  Wonder if they changed the policies with the name change.


----------



## Drone (Feb 23, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> So oddly enough mine still says Skydrive.  Also I don't have the option you describe.  Wonder if they changed the policies with the name change.


I see. Here's my screenshot


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 24, 2014)

Anyone knows where the 8.1 upgrade from the windows store is downloaded? It's a 3.6GB download  and I think  I'd better back it up


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone knows where the 8.1 upgrade from the windows store is downloaded? It's a 3.6GB download  and I think  I'd better back it up



Can't help you with that, but using the instruction here you can download the iso.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2014)

highly recommend the ISO method


----------



## Drone (Feb 24, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Anyone knows where the 8.1 upgrade from the windows store is downloaded? It's a 3.6GB download  and I think  I'd better back it up


Why even bother? There'll be 8.1 update 1 iso soon.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 25, 2014)

At the end I got the 8.1 ISO as described above and made a clean install with it:


Used the appropriate VLK installation key (keys are listed at technet: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx ) since the 8.1 setup wouldn't take my W8 key

Install 8.1, open regedit and go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE/

MediabootInstall = 0
RetailInstall = 0

Open CMD as administrator
slmgr /ipk your-Win8-key-with-hypens
slmgr /rearm

restart and activate.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 25, 2014)

Alternatively, if you happen to be reinstalling, you can go straight through from W8 install to all updates, and then 8.1 from windows store.  It's a smaller group this applies to, but I did it and it was absolutely painless this way.


----------



## Drone (Feb 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> At the end I got the 8.1 ISO as described above and made a clean install with it:
> Used the appropriate VLK installation key (keys are listed at technet: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx ) since the 8.1 setup wouldn't take my W8 key
> Install 8.1, open regedit and go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE/
> MediabootInstall = 0
> ...



This procedure is utterly useless and unnecessary. However, it's being reposted over and over and over again.

a) everyone who has internet access while installing W8.1 (especially laptop users with enabled wifi) can enter their W8 key and it'll be accepted with no problems.

or

b) those who are in other category (desktop users etc. or simply offline) can just drop an ei.cfg in the sources folder of w8.1 installation media.

Contents of ei.cfg for w8.1 pro edition are following:



> [EditionID]
> Professional
> [Channel]
> Retail
> ...



By doing this windows 8.1 won't even ask to enter a key during installation. Valid key can be entered during 30 days. Just like in Windows 7.

And if you omit EditionID from ei.cfg, you will get an option to select edition that you would like (Professional or Core).
No vlk key, no registry mumbo jumbo, no messing with cmd, no rearm, no restart are required.

http://www.jmedved.com/2013/09/installing-windows-8-1-or-8-without-a-product-key/
http://winsupersite.com/windows-8/windows-81-tip-download-windows-81-iso-windows-8-product-key
http://skesov.ru/kak-izmenit-obraz-...zaprashivalsya-litsenzionyiy-klyuch-sistemyi/

Edit: It's well documented and known since windows 7 yet everybody ignores it. Whatevs ...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2014)

makin mahself a new SARDU USB bootable drive with XP SP3 (corporate, preinstalled key) windows 7 'all editions' (32 and 64) and windows 8.1 x64 'all editions' with drones above tweak to not need a key straight away.

and then i will upgrade my laptop to windows 8.1 for no real reason... it just needed a format.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 26, 2014)

Drone said:


> This procedure is utterly useless and unnecessary. However, it's being reposted over and over and over again.
> 
> a) everyone who has internet access while installing W8.1 (especially laptop users with enabled wifi) can enter their W8 key and it'll be accepted with no problems.
> 
> ...



Not to contradict you but I had my PC with the network cable connected and it didn't take my W8 key. I didn't need to install drivers for the NIC so it should have detected my network. So the W8 key might not work in every case, I did what worked for me.


About the second method (editing the ei.cfg), not everyone has the right tools for ISO editing plus it takes more time to setup. If you're going to do it over an over constantly I'd surely do it but for a one time thing it just isn't worth for me.

I've used the automatic ei.cfg remover to make a universal W7 disc from the DR ISOs but that is a one click setup.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 26, 2014)

Drone said:


> a) everyone who has internet access while installing W8.1 (especially laptop users with enabled wifi) can enter their W8 key and it'll be accepted with no problems.





TRWOV said:


> *Not to contradict you but I had my PC with the network cable connected and it didn't take my W8 key.* I didn't need to install drivers for the NIC so it should have detected my network. So the W8 key might not work in every case, I did what worked for me.
> 
> 
> About the second method (editing the ei.cfg), not everyone has the right tools for ISO editing plus it takes more time to setup. If you're going to do it over an over constantly I'd surely do it but for a one time thing it just isn't worth for me.
> ...



This makes sense to me as well.  I couldn't download the Win8.1 ISO with my Win8 key.  I had to use the trick from the link I posted earlier.


----------



## Drone (Feb 26, 2014)

I believe that, it might fail in some cases _I just speak from my own experience. I installed it on different machines and it always worked when it detected network._ Always. And I swear I never edited registry, not even once.

As for iso editing ... those who install from usb don't need to worry about it, they just add a file. (I always install from usb stick).


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

Windows 8.1 and Server 2012 SR2 Update 1 (aka Spring update) leaked. It can be obtained through some fancy registry hack 
That will update your Win 8.1 to version *6.3.9600.17031*.

Personally I'll wait for April, "official" release


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 7, 2014)

Drone said:


> Windows 8.1 and Server 2012 SR2 Update 1 (aka Spring update) leaked. It can be obtained through some fancy registry hack
> That will update your Win 8.1 to version *6.3.9600.17031*.
> 
> Personally I'll wait for April, "official" release



Just been reading up on this, the registry method has been blocked, but if anyone wants to try it, i have a link for the 6 updates that make up update 1.


----------



## Drone (Mar 7, 2014)

tigger said:


> Just been reading up on this, the registry method has been blocked, but if anyone wants to try it, i have a link for the 6 updates that make up update 1.



What 6 updates? It's only 4


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2014)

eh. finally found out why my PC kept waking up (and sometimes BSODing) while it was meant to be asleep.


facking windows 8 has an option in the action center for 2am maintenance - which you CANT disable through task scheduler, like i'd been trying.

so it'd wake up, not sleep when it was done, and sometimes BSOD when doing it :/


----------



## HammerON (Mar 8, 2014)

Well I am now a Win 8.1 user. Purchased a DELL Venue 11 Pro tablet and it came with 8.1. It has taken a bit to get used to, but I am really starting to like it


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> eh. finally found out why my PC kept waking up (and sometimes BSODing) while it was meant to be asleep.
> 
> 
> facking windows 8 has an option in the action center for 2am maintenance - which you CANT disable through task scheduler, like i'd been trying.
> ...



If i put my computer to sleep and wake it up my vcore goes wacky.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> If i put my computer to sleep and wake it up my vcore goes wacky.



thats the kind of thing i'd demand a refund over


----------



## Arjai (Mar 8, 2014)

Wondering....
I bought this ASUS UltraBook and it had Win8 64 on it.

Now, for weeks, I get a Windows Bar across my screen saying to go to the store for Win8.1. But, I don't have a key. I was gonna download the 8.1 Pro, from someones Google Cloud, but stopped it when I realized I would not have the time for it to finish.

From what I understood, that version would just run, after a re-boot.

What does this TPU club think I should do? I have Sunday off and plan to go to a cafe with 11n. It will still take a while but, I will have time.

Windows store? Or the .ISO on the cloud?

Thanks!


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 8, 2014)

Mussels said:


> thats the kind of thing i'd demand a refund over



My guess would probably be the mobo and it didn't do it when I first got it.  I honestly haven't used sleep in so long idk when it started.  With the ssd it is just easier to shut down.

At this point i'm just waiting for ddr4 and going intel at that time.


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 8, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wondering....
> I bought this ASUS UltraBook and it had Win8 64 on it.
> 
> Now, for weeks, I get a Windows Bar across my screen saying to go to the store for Win8.1. But, I don't have a key. I was gonna download the 8.1 Pro, from someones Google Cloud, but stopped it when I realized I would not have the time for it to finish.
> ...


both the same 
personally i may take iso, since you have backup in case you need it again someday


----------



## FX-GMC (Mar 8, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Wondering....
> I bought this ASUS UltraBook and it had Win8 64 on it.
> 
> Now, for weeks, I get a Windows Bar across my screen saying to go to the store for Win8.1. But, I don't have a key. I was gonna download the 8.1 Pro, from someones Google Cloud, but stopped it when I realized I would not have the time for it to finish.
> ...



With the Windows store version you shouldn't have any troubles with upgrading and activation.  Not sure on the .iso method since i've only used it for a clean install and needed a license key.

Definitely do  yourself a favor and perform a system image backup from within Windows just in case anything goes wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2014)

Drone said:


> What 6 updates? It's only 4



  KB2919442 10.2MB
*KB2939087 1.19MB
   KB2919355 690MB
   KB2932046 47MB
  *KB2938439 19.5MB
   KB2937592 302KB

Updates with an * aren't technically part of the Windows 8.1 Update, but I recommend you install them anyway


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2014)

got windows 8.1 on my laptop. well win8came with it with a free upgrade to 8.1..
really like it. its lot faster than windows 7.
windows 8 was an abomination tho.


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2014)

tigger said:


> KB2919442 10.2MB
> *KB2939087 1.19MB
> KB2919355 690MB
> KB2932046 47MB
> ...



Yup I've seen some leaked direct links. Some guy told that installing those two bonus updates is not recommended. Anyway lolz I'm waiting for official time.



de.das.dude said:


> got windows 8.1 on my laptop. well win8came with it with a free upgrade to 8.1..
> really like it. its lot faster than windows 7.
> windows 8 was an abomination tho.


There's not a big difference between 8 and 8.1. However, there's a significant difference between windows 8 and 8.1 spring 2014 update


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2014)

I first installed some leaked version that had only 2 files rared, the bigger one ~ 560mb and this almost fcked up my whole windows.
Explorer would constantly lockup after 1-3min with 1 core to the max 25%, sometimes mouse/keyboard stopped working, startup apps not starting or taking forever, etc.. A big mess. Saved it in safemode.

Now I installed those direct links and its like nothing happened, works perfect and whole windows GUI is a little faster too. I also installed those 2 extra updates just in case.

Tested some cpu bound game benchmarks and i noticed a little fps boost vs std 8.1. ~ 2-3fps extra.



Imo this is what windows 8 should have been from the start, now its almost perfect


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 8, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> I first installed some leaked version that had only 2 files rared, the bigger one ~ 560mb and this almost fcked up my whole windows.
> Explorer would constantly lockup after 1-3min with 1 core to the max 25%, sometimes mouse/keyboard stopped working, startup apps not starting or taking forever, etc.. A big mess. Saved it in safemode.
> 
> Now I installed those direct links and its like nothing happened, works perfect and whole windows GUI is a little faster too. I also installed those 2 extra updates just in case.
> ...



I have the files as i listed, reckon it's worth trying them?


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes, those are legit.

This is how I installed in the end, 

1st) KB2919442 10.2MB, reboot

then installed those extra 5 in one go, rebooted again and that's it


----------



## Drone (Mar 8, 2014)

Direct links to bonus updates are dead now. It seems MS removed them for some reason. I'm glad I haven't installed them.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 8, 2014)

Well direct MS link has only these two working now
KB2919442 10.2MB
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._f97d8290d9d75d96f163095c4cb05e1b9f6986e0.msu

*KB2939087 1.19MB
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._89d4949cd698c645c7a6e96a012eecab44d5c5e1.msu


All others are down with file not found 404
KB2919355 690MB
KB2932046 47MB
*KB2938439 19.5MB
KB2937592 302KB


ie the biggest file - KB2919355 690MB
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._e6f4da4d33564419065a7370865faacf9b40ff72.msu


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 9, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> Well direct MS link has only these two working now
> KB2919442 10.2MB
> http://download.windowsupdate.com/m..._f97d8290d9d75d96f163095c4cb05e1b9f6986e0.msu
> 
> ...



All the files in one download here-

32 bit https://mega.co.nz/#!VhcSXZpa!d4Bn-Pc8q5KOTtVL4c0-krujgaZR5Q-qqgWfqs-vCxU
64 bit https://mega.co.nz/#!859DwS7D!TAkjXfGy8zn9L79AbgG4hBpvgqJsQwfWaeWtAVntKrg

http://bav0.com/get-windows-8-1-1-through-windows-update-right-now/


----------



## Dos101 (Mar 9, 2014)

Drone said:


> Direct links to bonus updates are dead now. It seems MS removed them for some reason. I'm glad I haven't installed them.



Got them installed on a couple PC's and haven't noticed any issues. Not sure why some are not eccomending installing them.



tigger said:


> All the files in one download here-
> 
> 32 bit https://mega.co.nz/#!VhcSXZpa!d4Bn-Pc8q5KOTtVL4c0-krujgaZR5Q-qqgWfqs-vCxU
> 64 bit https://mega.co.nz/#!859DwS7D!TAkjXfGy8zn9L79AbgG4hBpvgqJsQwfWaeWtAVntKrg
> ...



There's also the update for ARM, so if anyone has a Windows RT device and wants the files I can post the link if needed. It's running great on my Surface 2


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 9, 2014)

okay... so i havent done any updates since i updated to windows 8.1 in nov.
should i do ALL the important updates, or just a few, and if a few, which ones?


----------



## Drone (Mar 9, 2014)

Dos101 said:


> Got them installed on a couple PC's and haven't noticed any issues. Not sure why some are not eccomending installing them.


 Some people reported that their usb and sd ports didn't function properly after update.I just want to be sure.



de.das.dude said:


> okay... so i havent done any updates since i updated to windows 8.1 in nov.
> should i do ALL the important updates, or just a few, and if a few, which ones?


You need to install all *Roll Ups*, they're huge about 800 MB. It takes a while to download them. And it takes even longer to install that. After that your system gets really fat (like Win 7) so you'll need to clean that mess in winSxS folder.
It'll take even more time. To do this go to elevated command prompt, type the following:

*Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup /ResetBase
*
Just be patient and wait till it finishes. You can read more here and here

edit: never interrupt that process or OS gets screwed lol


----------



## Arjai (Mar 9, 2014)

This Command Prompt line does not lock in current updates, meaning you can still delete them after running this one v and cannot after running the one above^

*Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
*


> Using the /StartComponentCleanup parameter of Dism.exe on a running version of Windows 8.1 gives you similar results to running the StartComponentCleanup task in Task Scheduler, except previous versions of updated components will be immediately deleted (without a 30 day grace period) and you will not have a 1-hour timeout limitation.






> Using the */ResetBase* switch with the */StartComponentCleanup* parameter of DISM.exe on a running version of Windows 8.1 removes all superseded versions of every component in the component store.
> 
> From an elevated command prompt, type the following:
> 
> ...



2 Cents


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 10, 2014)

Apparently 8.1.1 will lower the minimun requirements from 2GB RAM, 20GB storage to 1GB RAM, 16GB storage.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Apparently 8.1.1 will lower the minimun requirements from 2GB RAM, 20GB storage to 1GB RAM, 16GB storage.




interesting indeed


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2014)

Drone said:


> Some people reported that their usb and sd ports didn't function properly after update.I just want to be sure.
> 
> You need to install all *Roll Ups*, they're huge about 800 MB. It takes a while to download them. And it takes even longer to install that. After that your system gets really fat (like Win 7) so you'll need to clean that mess in winSxS folder.
> It'll take even more time. To do this go to elevated command prompt, type the following:
> ...


 
And I had thought that winSxS folder was untouchable, and doomed to watching it grow steadily like mold on bread.  Thanks!


----------



## Drone (Mar 11, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> And I had thought that winSxS folder was untouchable, and doomed to watching it grow steadily like mold on bread.  Thanks!



It is  _Never ever touch it manually_. Only through elevated command prompt using dism commands. Even *Windows Cleanup utility can hang and freeze* when trying to clean them and that will screw entire OS even restore points won't help.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Mar 11, 2014)

I will keep this in mind, Drone!  Again, thanks for the extremely useful advice.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, trying to download 8.1 from the store, here at the coffee shop, w/ an 11n.

36% done with 2 hours before I gotta go! CAN IT BE DONE?

We shall see....

9:30 and it says it is applying changes...63% done....
9:45 and it is , Gathering Info...74% done...

BTW, the connection here was getting 6-9 Mbps...much better than anywhere else I've been with free WiFi... It is not busy, yet. Around Lunch here, one can keep getting booted with all the Apple's running here! 

Done!! 
Will have to clean it up after work tonight, or at work, if I get the chance.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Well, trying to download 8.1 from the store, here at the coffee shop, w/ an 11n.
> 
> 36% done with 2 hours before I gotta go! CAN IT BE DONE?
> 
> ...



you are aware that the speed of their wifi means nothing about the speed you'll get on a shared internet connection, yeah? you could put 11.n or 11.ac wifi on a 56k dial up connection if you wanted...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well just done the 4+2 updates for update 1, no problems at all.


----------



## Arjai (Mar 13, 2014)

tigger said:


> Well just done the 4+2 updates for update 1, no problems at all.


After just getting 8.1 done, I'll wait for it. I've done enough downloading and re-booting to last me a while!


----------



## Arjai (Mar 18, 2014)

Why, I wonder after getting 8.1, did windows decide to omit the info on available WiFi networks? In 8 I could hover over a connection and it would pop up info about it, g or n, etc.

Just a little quirk I noticed and now miss.


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 18, 2014)

My DISM image got corrupted somehow after these updates, although sfc /scannow doesnt find anything, so its ok..



Spoiler



Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation failed. Either the repair source was not found or the comp
onent store cannot be repaired.

Error: 0x800f081f

DISM failed. No operation was performed.
For more information, review the log file.

The DISM log file can be found at C:\WINDOWS\Logs\DISM\dism.log



Windows update works properly too, quick googling showed its windows update specific.

Guess I'll ignore until windows actually updates to update1, maybe it will fix itself then since it apparently fetches online DISM image info?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Why, I wonder after getting 8.1, did windows decide to omit the info on available WiFi networks? In 8 I could hover over a connection and it would pop up info about it, g or n, etc.
> 
> Just a little quirk I noticed and now miss.



i thought i imagined seeing that once, win 8.1's wifi stuff seems so... limited


----------



## Drone (Apr 3, 2014)

New video










Btw final 8.1 update 1 iso is on MSDN called _*en_windows_8*_._*1_with_update_x64_dvd_4065090*_._*iso*_


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 6, 2014)

Drone said:


> New video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm really looking forward to finally having synced tabs and favourites, that'll be massively handy for me.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 7, 2014)

When, again, is the 1st update released for 8.1? Rather than doing it myself, I prefer to have the Microputz update flag tell me to do it. Is it this Tuesday? Or sometime later?


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 7, 2014)

Arjai said:


> When, again, is the 1st update released for 8.1? Rather than doing it myself, I prefer to have the Microputz update flag tell me to do it. Is it this Tuesday? Or sometime later?



This Tuesday, April 8.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2014)

whats gunna haven for those of us with start8 and this update - will we suddenly have two start menus?


----------



## Drone (Apr 7, 2014)

^ there's no start menu in windows 8.1 update 1



Nice 8.1u1 hands on from TechRadar


----------



## erixx (Apr 8, 2014)

installed patches and then the 8.1 Update in
2 pcs
1 laptop
2 surface
(now expecting 2 winphones to enter in updating extasis or not...)
it takes a while stays at 10% but then restarts goes to 80% and finishes.

Novelties are cool.... just polishing....

There is SOMETHING in the display/fonts/drawing that is much better... don't know what it is!!! Any one knows?


----------



## Drone (Apr 9, 2014)

For those who want to download it manually links are here
And don't forget to clean the mess when you're done


edit: some info


----------



## erixx (Apr 9, 2014)

Ihave been checking every single option with my wife on all the devices and we love 8.1 Update. Better will be really hard, it is almost perfect! No more 2 windows desktops! It seems like one... but options are still 2-way...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 10, 2014)

Does this mean the Update loaded yesterday while I was watching the Hockey game?






These look like I should install them, However, they do not look like the update....






I know I could look this up but, is this the update? Or is this something else? I would love one of our wonderful Guru's here to enlighten me, Please?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 10, 2014)

No, the update was much bigger (I think mine was 600-900MB).  You could look in your update history to see if it's there 

It should be this package:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2919355


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 10, 2014)

i wanna update it but maybe i wait a little just to check is there any mess that made by the update


----------



## erixx (Apr 10, 2014)

As usual, MS makes a wording mess. The big update is not called 'update for win 8.1' but 'win 8.1update'....
Just install all shown, then recheck fo updates again.

2. That Sync settings between your devices.... is a really dangerous option if you use a fine tuned environment... (this is in the OneDrive settings section)


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting video on Microsoft Research's work with interactive live tiles http://microsoft-news.com/microsoft...-tiles-on-windows-watch-the-video-demo-of-it/


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 11, 2014)

Yeah, the Update 1 does not download until you do the regular Patch Tuesday updates first.  Then when you check again, it's there.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2014)

Updated all my rigs...no major issues. I'm still using Start8 for my start menu duties, but beyond that everything seems good. I gotta say 8.1 has been very stable and fast for me.


----------



## Drone (Apr 14, 2014)

Hmmm for some people update gone wrong

And another weird stuff



> It’s a big problem in its own right but it’s compounded even more when you realize the update is mandatory for all Windows 8.1 users. Users of said operating system won’t be able to receive further updates from Microsoft starting next month unless they get Windows 8.1 Update.



Why it's mandatory? Why they try so hard to forget 8.1 lol


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 14, 2014)

My update went smoothly, but my pc spent a day on ASRock's Xtreme Tuner where it was reading -60C for my MB temperature! After a day and a couple restarts it's back to normal.  I can only attribute this weird behavior to the update.   No complaints now though.

Question:  The article said there were only five weeks left to get this update before future patches won't work.  what if someone buys Windows 8.1 4 weeks from now, then installs two weeks later?  Are they barred from being patched?  I really didn't understand what the guy meant.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 14, 2014)

I've had issues with my Surface 2 after the update. Still doing some troubleshooting but I may need to refresh the install, *sigh*


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 14, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> My update went smoothly, but my pc spent a day on ASRock's Xtreme Tuner where it was reading -60C for my MB temperature! After a day and a couple restarts it's back to normal.  I can only attribute this weird behavior to the update.   No complaints now though.
> 
> Question:  The article said there were only five weeks left to get this update before future patches won't work.  what if someone buys Windows 8.1 4 weeks from now, then installs two weeks later?  Are they barred from being patched?  I really didn't understand what the guy meant.



Sounds to me like he meant in five more weeks Update 1 will be required before any further patches can be installed.  Someone buys Windows 8.1 in 4 weeks they will have to install this update to get the later updates.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2014)

Arjai said:


> This Command Prompt line does not lock in current updates, meaning you can still delete them after running this one v and cannot after running the one above^
> 
> *Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
> *
> ...


Anybody know if this command works in WIN7, also?

My brother's Laptop has a billion Win7 updates installed. I would like to free up his HD best I can and know some of these can be dumped, just unsure if this command will work on it. It would save me, literally days of research, if it worked, or if there is a similar command in WIN7.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 14, 2014)

Sorry, my connection was acting up. hit post again because it appeared not to do it.


----------



## FX-GMC (Apr 14, 2014)

Arjai said:


> Sorry, my connection was acting up. hit post again because it appeared not to do it.



There is a delete button at the bottom of your posts.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 15, 2014)

If anyone is getting the 80073712 error (like I was), this sorted it out for me:
http://andrew-b.com/view/article/46

Nothing else would work for me. SFC found no errors, The update troubleshooter found problems, but didn't fix them and the DISM.exe commands on the support pages did nothing.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 15, 2014)

I don't know why, but I've yet to even see the update even before they pulled it. I had that "update for 8.1" which I thought was it but didn't make sense because it was only about 1MB which sounded too small for a patch. I've installed all the important ones and the only optional ones I have not are: kb2843630, kb2919907, kb2923528, and kb2923768.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 15, 2014)

Found out that in WIN7 the disk cleaner has an option to delete the unused updates! cool beans!


----------



## Drone (Apr 17, 2014)

Just discovered a small but neat thing in W8.1 u1.
There's a new *Disk space* menu in *PC Settings -> PC and Devices*

It shows how much space apps, downloads, music, documents and videos take.







Source


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 17, 2014)

Windows 8.1: "You have a new update!"
*updates*
Windows: "please reboot your computer!"
*reboots*
Windows: "Enjoy the new Windows Store icon on your taskbar!"

*sigh*

edit:
Side note, I am getting HUGE cpu consumption from: Windows Module Installer and System. Everything has been running fine the past few weeks, any idea what's up?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Apr 17, 2014)

NinkobEi said:


> Windows 8.1: "You have a new update!"
> *updates*
> Windows: "please reboot your computer!"
> *reboots*
> ...


 
With Start8 I've not had that happen.  In fact everything looks and acts as W7-like as it did before this huge update, thanks to Start8.


----------



## Drone (Apr 22, 2014)

Rumours about major Windows 8.1 Autumn update 2 (or maybe it'll be called W8.2) and Windows 9


----------



## Drone (Apr 22, 2014)

Another rumour

Now they say that *update 2* comes in August


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 22, 2014)

Drone said:


> Another rumour
> 
> Now they say that *update 2* comes in August



Wonder if that is the start menu update, or if that was just an April Fools joke (although I think the articles about it came the day after). I really liked the start menu with live tiles.


----------



## Dos101 (Apr 22, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Wonder if that is the start menu update, or if that was just an April Fools joke (although I think the articles about it came the day after). I really liked the start menu with live tiles.



It was shown at BUILD a couple few ago, so it was definitely not a belated April fools joke, though it might not look exactly like what was shown. After using the Start Screen since Windows 8 was released, I can't see myself using the Start Menu much aside from pinning a select few apps.


----------



## m0nt3 (Apr 22, 2014)

I have no issue per say with how windows 8.1 is. It would be nice not having the full screen transition. I just wonder if you can keep the menu on multiple monitors, how the start screen works currently.


----------



## Arjai (Apr 22, 2014)

Please tell me these are the updates I needed for 8.1(1)!! I sincerely hope the last 2 hours was not a waste!






ran this: *Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup

cleaned up over 2000 MB's off my HDD!!!!!*


----------



## t_ski (Apr 23, 2014)

Arjai said:


> *Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup*


Trying to give this a shit, but not having much luck.  I get the following error:



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup
> Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
> ...



Google says do the following:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth
> Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
> Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> ...



Great!  I can fix it:


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
> Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> ...



No wait - I can't 


> C:\WINDOWS\system32>Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth
> Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
> Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031
> ...


----------



## Arjai (Apr 23, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Trying to give this a *shot*, but not having much luck.  I get the following error:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First, run a Malware and Virus scan, twice. Along with Windows Essentials scan, Quick scan.
Then, download or, use Glary to "Repair" registry. Then Defrag Registry. After reboot...CCleaner Registry scan, twice.
Then run windows update, Control Panel, System and Security, Windows update.
If there are any Win8.1 updates, get 'em.
If not, try the *Dism.exe /online /Cleanup-Image /StartComponentCleanup*, again.

If that doesn't work, PM Drone. He seems to know a lot more than me about such things. 

Good Luck!!


----------



## johnspack (Apr 23, 2014)

Since you guys seem to know dism...  trying to find the best way to clean up an install image after slipstreaming updates ect.  Best one I know right now is:
Dism /Export-Image /SourceImageFile:c:\source\install.wim /SourceIndex:1 /DestinationImageFile:c:\new\install.wim  /compress:maximum
Still seems like my completed images could be smaller....


----------



## Drone (Apr 23, 2014)

m0nt3 said:


> Wonder if that is the start menu update, or if that was just an April Fools joke (although I think the articles about it came the day after). I really liked the start menu with live tiles.


what april joke, start menu is coming back with updt2



Arjai said:


> Please tell me these are the updates I needed for 8.1(1)!! I sincerely hope the last 2 hours was not a waste!


Yes those are updates you need. All is right.
http://windows.microsoft.com/is-is/windows-8/install-latest-update-windows-8-1



t_ski said:


> Trying to give this a shit, but not having much luck.  I get the following error:
> Great!  I can fix it: No wait - I can't



Yup that error happens but it's not critical. To fix it first you need to run

sfc /scannow

Then reboot and try Cleanup-Image /ScanHealth again.
It might fail but for the third or fourth time it'll get fixed.
tl; dr: scannow then reboot, then scanhealth. repeat if fails, eventually you'll get it done.



johnspack said:


> Since you guys seem to know dism...  trying to find the best way to clean up an install image after slipstreaming updates ect.  Best one I know right now is:
> Dism /Export-Image /SourceImageFile:c:\source\install.wim /SourceIndex:1 /DestinationImageFile:c:\new\install.wim  /compress:maximum
> Still seems like my completed images could be smaller....



That's correct, this command compresses wim to maximum, you can't get further than that.
There's another format called ESD. It's more compact and clean. It's pretty good and sexy especially for SSD users who want to save some space.

To convert wim to esd use this command:

*dism /Export-Image /SourceImageFile:"install.wim" /SourceIndex:1 /DestinationImageFile:"install.esd" /Compress:recovery*

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn293447.aspx

You'll gain more space but it's one way road, after that you can't add any stuff to install.esd.
So convert wim to esd only when you finished messing with wim.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 23, 2014)

Ju


Arjai said:


> Please tell me these are the updates I needed for 8.1(1)!! I sincerely hope the last 2 hours was not a waste!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just doing the Restore command cleared up about 7 gigs for me. Holy cow.


----------



## Drone (Apr 26, 2014)

Uninstall preloaded Windows 8.1 apps in bulk with this program. Works really good, I don't really need all that bloatware!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2014)

Drone said:


> Uninstall preloaded Windows 8.1 apps in bulk with this program. Works really good, I don't really need all that bloatware!



me likey


----------



## t_ski (Apr 29, 2014)

I was going to post that myself, as it is listed as a graphical interface to the dism.exe we've been talking about.  Different source:

http://betanews.com/2014/04/25/wind...nwanted-microsoft-pre-installed-apps-kind-of/


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2014)

Don't be scared....  heheh,  I bought a new laptop for a 75yr old neighbor,  it had win8 on it...  he hated it...  I installed classicshell on it...   he's okay with it now......


----------



## johnspack (May 1, 2014)

I currently don't use win8,  but have no problem installing it on other people's rigs,  it runs just fine.  I'll make it my main bi0tch soon.....


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 6, 2014)

So a few years ago I bought a new laptop for school(contains Llano A6 3400m APU, 6GB 1333mhz, etc.) and then decided to throw an Intel 330 180GB SSD into it. Installed Win 7 into it, and found that the drive would freeze up/hang for 60sec+ regardless of what I was doing(Hard drive light was lit up whole time, system was unresponsive other then mouse cursor movement). Did a lot of reading, tried updating the AMD AHCI drivers, but did not fix it. Read that setting SATA mode to IDE (my laptops case is "Compatibility Mode") can fix the issues, or changing power management settings in the Intel SSD Toolbox if you have an Intel platform.

So, with my time off from school due to arm injury from mountain biking during spring break, I decided to upgrade my laptop to Windows 8.1, but for the first install i left SATA option to AHCI in the laptop BIOS, but the issue was still there with a clean WIn 8.1 install. Did it again with it in Compatibility Mode (IDE) and have not had freezing since. Pretty wierd issue really, sounds like I am not the only person with the issue with the Intel 330 drives. I guess this is one of the reasons they released the 335s, and didnt help anyone on the intel forums about the 330 issue, they just went silent till the 335s released.

So anyways I got the Update 1 this morning too, and so far its a nice improvement to what I already really liked in 8.1. Love that even Metro Apps now have EXIT and minimize buttons like normal window apps. Also now boot to desktop is on by default which is really nice. Even in IDE mode, this drive is still much faster then the original platter drive. Also got the new office and setup my laptop for pure school work and program development for my Cpt Science classes. 

Kind of a redundant post, but oh well.


----------



## Drone (May 8, 2014)

*.Net Framework 4.5.2* is out. It won't appear in the Windows Update so install it manually, here's the link


To check what versions you have installed in your system see this link


----------



## Drone (May 13, 2014)

Just another patch Tuesday. I've installed everything now wanna ramble

RANT

The amount of updates and roll ups Microsoft releases for Windows 8.1 and Office 2013 is horrible. Hundreds and hundreds of megabytes every patch Tuesday.
Takes ages to download and even more time to install them plus they require restart. They take space and processing time, it's getting really annoying. At least in XP and 7 era updates weren't so gigantic. This is ridiculous.

RANT OVER


----------



## R00kie (May 13, 2014)

let me get on the bandwagon, pwetty please!


----------



## Drone (May 14, 2014)

rumour:

*Microsoft Working on a New Windows 365 / Windows 9 Spotted with Mobile and Cloud Unification*


This particular leak comes from a known Microsoft leaker Faikee. What the leak basically states is a *highly integrated (into the cloud) and unified Windows among the PC and Mobile platforms*. The impacts of that on household usage and gaming are of course very significant, while the impact on the server market almost negligible.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2014)

why do i get the impression MS's long term goal is a server OS in every house, and you remote desktop in from a tablet thin client?


local-cloud, as it were. almost a good idea if it werent for shit internet upload speeds around the world, limiting its uses when not at home.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2014)

Drone said:


> *.Net Framework 4.5.2* is out. It won't appear in the Windows Update so install it manually, here's the link
> 
> 
> To check what versions you have installed in your system see this link


It does install from windows update. One both windows 7 and 8. Just did it last night.



Mussels said:


> why do i get the impression MS's long term goal is a server OS in every house, and you remote desktop in from a tablet thin client?
> local-cloud, as it were. almost a good idea if it werent for shit internet upload speeds around the world, limiting its uses when not at home.


Seriously you're just NOW understanding this? lol They have been saying this for YEARS now.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> It does install from windows update. One both windows 7 and 8. Just did it last night.
> 
> 
> Seriously you're just NOW understanding this? lol They have been saying this for YEARS now.



hey, i may be from the future, but the internets slow down here. this realplayer thing seems great.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 14, 2014)

Mussels said:


> hey, i may be from the future, but the internets slow down here. this realplayer thing seems great.


Realplayer? Come on man get with the times! Its all about the LimeWire now!


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> why do i get the impression MS's long term goal is a server OS in every house, and you remote desktop in from a tablet thin client?
> 
> 
> local-cloud, as it were. almost a good idea if it werent for shit internet upload speeds around the world, limiting its uses when not at home.



I think they have been trying for quite a while to push the idea. For them this would be a great because they can just charge everyone for every single little thing they want since you would essentially be streaming most of the OS to your PC instead of having it installed.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2014)

they just need to solve some of the latency issues. why can youtube stream better quality than a damn i7 with a massive GPU?


----------



## Drone (Jul 14, 2014)

*Windows* 9 _*Build*_ 6.4 _*9788*_ x64 leaked, sports start menu


----------



## Mussels (Jul 14, 2014)

even if that comes out, i'll still use start8.


will make fixing other peoples PC's less nightmarish tho.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 14, 2014)

yah know.... they brought on this new "start screen" BS, hype devs into it, then they are now phasing it out? those devs gon be pissed!


----------



## TheHunter (Jul 14, 2014)

It looks kinda awkward  because of the size, I will stick with current Win8 type metro start, now I really got the hang of it


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 14, 2014)

TheHunter said:


> It looks kinda awkward  because of the size, I will stick with current Win8 type metro start, now I really got the hang of it



Yeah, I am with you on that one. I have become so used to the metro start screen that I actually really like it, and have a hard time going back to systems with Windows 7 or something. I barely touch the start screen anyways.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 15, 2014)

i hate the metro interface because i type to find things - for example i type sound to get the sound menu to pop up, and adjust mic volume.


in metro, it takes easily 5x longer for everything to load and search, compared to win 7 start menu, or start8.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2014)

I never use metro at all really, I tend to use win 8 just like win 7. I'm using paid for startisback though


----------



## Drone (Jul 21, 2014)

Rumours:

Windows 8.1 Update 2 Release Expected On August 12th 2014 (the update will only bring bug fixes and performance tweaks, no new features would be added) 
Windows 9 release date is April 2015


----------



## mastrdrver (Jul 21, 2014)

Windows 9 is going to be a whole new release that you have to buy and not a free upgrade like 8.1 was correct?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> Windows 9 is going to be a whole new release that you have to buy and not a free upgrade like 8.1 was correct?



yep, though at launch they might have some good deals like they did to get people to buy into Windows 8.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 21, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i hate the metro interface because i type to find things - for example i type sound to get the sound menu to pop up, and adjust mic volume.
> 
> 
> in metro, it takes easily 5x longer for everything to load and search, compared to win 7 start menu, or start8.



I don't think it has anything to do with Windows 8 UI. The actual search function, and how it works is just different. I find it to be a lot better then any previous windows search functions, minus what you think might be slower. I find it to be faster.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 21, 2014)

Yeah I got w8 for $14.95


----------



## Drone (Jul 22, 2014)

New leaked screenshots of Windows 9 (threshold, build 9795, compiled on July 13th)

http://static.myce.com/images_posts/2014/07/wpid-a3s6dlz.png

http://static.myce.com/images_posts/2014/07/wpid-tbxw2e1.png

They say Windows 9 will have voice assistant Cortana and Start Menu which can actually expand and fill up the screen


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 22, 2014)

I'd like to know what's under the hood, the GUI is customizable so I don't really care how it looks.


----------



## Drone (Aug 5, 2014)

*No more* major updates for windows 8.1. They wanna focus on 9 / threshold or whatever they call it


----------



## TRWOV (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope they do another $15 promotion


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 6, 2014)

Drone said:


> *No more* major updates for windows 8.1. They wanna focus on 9 / threshold or whatever they call it



Nope, Update 2, that they aren't calling Update 2 is coming out on the 12th. 

http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/mi...ont-call-it-update-2/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb


----------



## Drone (Aug 23, 2014)

Some news about 9


----------



## Drone (Sep 2, 2014)

W9 logo


----------



## Arjai (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope I can just do an update thingy to m 9 and not have to pay for it with my left arm!  I think I would pay a reasonable amount, say $50 bucks, or less, to upgrade. Otherwise I would have to stay with 8.1 until they decide to no longer support it! LOL.


----------



## mastrdrver (Sep 4, 2014)

Meh, hopefully they're do like what they did with W8 and make it like $50 at launch. I'll buy then.


----------



## Drone (Sep 12, 2014)

Plus, new screenshots here


----------



## erixx (Sep 12, 2014)

Yet another form of gadget: we have had Vista desktop gadgets, Win7 gadgets, Win8 Live tiles, and now, Win9 Live Start menu....  Any of them is just fine to me.
BTW, still no Office Outlook Life Tile  Does MS lack more devs to make it happen?


----------



## Drone (Sep 18, 2014)

Dunno where to post so here it comes:

new leaked screenshots of new MS Office











One of the new features is a more modern version of “Clippy” the paperclip assistant. It's called “Tell me” and it's basically a text bar that sits at the top that allows you to ask the software for help on how to use the software.


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2014)

Colour of start menu is customizable


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 20, 2014)

Drone said:


> W9 logo




I puked....


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 25, 2014)

I just turned my pc on, first time in 3 days and low and behold not only straight to desktop(as it has been a while) But
ive got a Proper windows start menu(no tiles just old school start menu), no i am not on crack and no i have no third party software for start menu or anything on , when did this happen ,i like .

hang on i cant get metro ui on now what gives and anyone no where thats gone?? ive found it charms still active and its get to able there.


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2014)

^congrats for the latest updated beta 

NEWS: MS spokesman leaked that Win 9 upgrade will be free for Win 8 owners!  Expected to be confirmed soon on TPU....


----------



## TRWOV (Sep 29, 2014)

erixx said:


> ^congrats for the latest updated beta
> 
> NEWS: MS spokesman leaked that Win 9 upgrade will be free for Win 8 owners!  Expected to be confirmed soon on TPU....



I don't know. The rumour is based on a translation from a quote of a MS India rep. That translation just says "Windows 8 will update automatically" which... really doesn't mean anything. Taken at face value it could be like the Windows 7 to Windows 8  upgrade (you download a setup program an install W8 from within W7) just that the setup program would be push through Windows Update.

Even if the free upgrade is true it could be only true for emerging markets (India, China, etc). I really can't see Microsoft giving away an OS worldwide. That being said I hope they do another $15 upgrade promotion.


----------



## Frick (Sep 29, 2014)

No way in heck will it be free.


----------



## Drone (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol next Windows is 10 not 9


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2014)

w10 hands on by techradar


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I just turned my pc on, first time in 3 days and low and behold not only straight to desktop(as it has been a while) But
> ive got a Proper windows start menu(no tiles just old school start menu), no i am not on crack and no i have no third party software for start menu or anything on , when did this happen ,i like .
> 
> hang on i cant get metro ui on now what gives and anyone no where thats gone?? ive found it charms still active and its get to able there.



Huh? You serious? 8.1 now has a proper start menu? How'd you do that?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Huh? You serious? 8.1 now has a proper start menu? How'd you do that?



That is what I was wondering as well. I still had to install ClassicShell.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 1, 2014)

Wasn't that the 8.1.1 update?


----------



## Drone (Oct 1, 2014)

Direct link for Windows 10 Enterprise US x64 iso. Trial till April 15


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 1, 2014)

RCoon said:


> Huh? You serious? 8.1 now has a proper start menu? How'd you do that?


I think it was a recent update but I've not been using the pc much so can't be sure but I Did nothing and use no alternative like classic start hence why I bothered mentioning it.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 1, 2014)

From what I understand tho, it's not supposed to be fully functional start menu tho, is that right?  I think that's why I am still using Start8, because it duplicates all the functionality of W7 Start menu.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 1, 2014)

It's exactly what I expected in every way and is the same as sevens pretty much. 

In fact it is seven s with few if any differences wtf guys just look


----------



## Kursah (Oct 1, 2014)

You must have something installed or someone else might have...I have not seen a true start menu in Windows 8/8.1, I am highly skeptical that it just magically appeared for only you and no one can confirm this for them...this perks my interest purely because of how many Win 8/8.1 workstations I have used, worked on, installed, updated, configured, etc. Not a single one has a Windows 7 style start menu without another program being installed. I prefer classic start and do an install of that, runtimes, browsers, MBAM, etc. from Ninite.com.

Screenshots please, left click and right click on start button. Also verify the listings in your Programs and Features.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow wheres the faith or eyeballs ,is it really just mine and hence some proper weird shit ,I'll look in detail when I get home in a bit.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2014)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Wow wheres the faith or eyeballs ,is it really just mine and hence some proper weird shit ,I'll look in detail when I get home in a bit.



C'mon...you know the saying. *Screens or it didn't happen.* 

An MS-provided start menu in Windows 8 is like me changing the flow of the Missouri river at this point, especially with all the efforts put forth on Windows 10. I want to believe it, but I need to see it to believe it...and maybe finding what update did this for you. I work around Windows 8/8.1 and Server 2012/2012R2 rigs every day...and not a single one of them has a start menu update from Microsoft. So one person on one tech forum stating it seems like something is odd or off. Tell me that wouldn't make you curious.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 2, 2014)

sounds like someone installed startisback+ or classic shell


----------



## RCoon (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, just installed 8.1 pro last night, ran through all available and optional updates, still no start menu. Waiting for screenshots.


----------



## Drone (Oct 2, 2014)

Finally replaced 8.1 with 10 preview


----------



## Kursah (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel that Win 10 preview is 8.1 + promised start menu w/apps (hybrid) and slight tweaking to overall theme/window appearance...tacking on multiple desktops and a few other windows size/placement options. All useful and good, but not enough to warrant a new OS. I don't think it compares to what Windows 7 was to Vista....not at this stage at least. Maybe it's too early to expect that...I think not though.

I ran a test with full screen VM on my main rig...and my old lady and oldest boy both said...hey you got a new start menu...I like the other one better. Lol! I like classic start better than the new start menu at this point, but a few tweaks and it'll be good...it's pretty solid now.

I'm glad I kept out of the hype machine on 9/10. I'd be massively disappointed more-so than just meh at this point with 10. I hope it's all a dirty ploy and it turns out to be a free upgrade or 8.2... I'll be keeping 8.1 with classic shell as my primary OS on all my systems and Ubuntu 14.04.1 as secondary. 10 is not convincing enough to replace my stable daily driver.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 2, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> sounds like someone installed startisback+ or classic shell


Mystery solved I've been noobing , its classic shell and was installed by my house mates son without me knowing the shit sooooo,, er sorry all I genuinely would never have put it on cos I was all good with 8 as is.


----------



## Drone (Oct 3, 2014)

Win10 and DX12

Unlike preview the final version will have dx12 and they said Unreal Engine 4 supports DX12


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

I wonder if we on 8.1 will get DX12 also as an afterthought, like W7 got DX11?


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 3, 2014)

didnt windows 7 always have dtx11?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 3, 2014)

(scratches head)....I'm trying to remember that far back, LOL! I guess you may be right.

More correctly, they will likely treat us like they did XP, and wouldn't give them DX10...altho that carrot and stick approach didn't work with tje millions that stayed on XP.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 4, 2014)

xp was a shit OS from the start yo. never liked it.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

I seem to be having issues with shutting down on 8.1 Pro.
I've turned off Hybrid Shutdown, or whatever that so called fast boot thing is in Windows power button options. I've set the power button to shut down when I press it, but my PC still won't shut down properly. I press the power button, and the screen says it's shutting down, I get no signal to my monitors, but the fans still keep spinning and I can see the LED on my GPU. One thing that does happen is I hear my HDD stop spinning and that's it.
How in God's green earth do I get this damn thing to shut down? Is there something in the BIOS that screws with it too???


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I seem to be having issues with shutting down on 8.1 Pro.
> I've turned off Hybrid Shutdown, or whatever that so called fast boot thing is in Windows power button options. I've set the power button to shut down when I press it, but my PC still won't shut down properly. I press the power button, and the screen says it's shutting down, I get no signal to my monitors, but the fans still keep spinning and I can see the LED on my GPU. One thing that does happen is I hear my HDD stop spinning and that's it.
> How in God's green earth do I get this damn thing to shut down? Is there something in the BIOS that screws with it too???



Have you tried deactivating "Turn on fast start-up" ? and also might want to check "When I press sleep button" set it to do nothing.

I remember having this problem maybe a year ago, don't quite rememeber how I solved it. Is your Win 8.1 up to date?


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> Have you tried deactivating "Turn on fast start-up" ? and also might want to check "When I press sleep button" set it to do nothing.



I assume by fast start up you mean the power options where I disabled Hybrid Shutdown (Fast Boot). In which case, yes. Unless there's something in BIOS too?
That print screen isn't mine, just stating that's the fast startup I've disabled.





Yeah I don't have a sleep button, but still set it to do nothing anyway.
And yes, all up to date.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Oct 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I assume by fast start up you mean the power options where I disabled Hybrid Shutdown (Fast Boot). In which case, yes. Unless there's something in BIOS too?
> That print screen isn't mine, just stating that's the fast startup I've disabled.
> 
> 
> ...



Thing is I have now the fast start-up turned on and for some reason I also have the sleep button under power button though I'm on a desktop. It shuts down correctly.

Found this on the net:

If the above solution doesn't fix your problem, you can try to execute following command in Command Prompt. Open Command Prompt as Administrator by right-click on the bottom-left corner and select the same option from the Win+X menu:

*bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes*

The above mentioned command used to fix a very annoying freezing issue found in Windows 8 Release Preview build. According to Microsoft the issue was fixed in Windows 8 RTM but if you are still facing the issue, you can try the command.

Didn't try it myself, as I said can't remember exactly what I did to solve the problem.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 6, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> I don't know. The rumour is based on a translation from a quote of a MS India rep. That translation just says "Windows 8 will update automatically" which... really doesn't mean anything. Taken at face value it could be like the Windows 7 to Windows 8  upgrade (you download a setup program an install W8 from within W7) just that the setup program would be push through Windows Update.
> 
> Even if the free upgrade is true it could be only true for emerging markets (India, China, etc). I really can't see Microsoft giving away an OS worldwide. That being said I hope they do another $15 upgrade promotion.



I was reading that too, that users of windows 8 could update to win9 for free. But now we get windows 10, would it still be a free upgrade via windows updates for us windows 8.1 users?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> xp was a shit OS from the start yo. never liked it.


so can you explain why after 10 years xp still on the list?

http://arstechnica.com/information-...date-windows-xp-still-has-29-os-market-share/

and i still dont like win 8 no matter what, i still feel like  MS pushing their user too much


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

micropage7 said:


> so can you explain why after 10 years xp still on the list?
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/information-...date-windows-xp-still-has-29-os-market-share/
> 
> and i still dont like win 8 no matter what, i still feel like  MS pushing their user too much




because of idiots who cant let something go and refuse to adapt to something better.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 6, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> because of idiots who cant let something go and refuse to adapt to something better.


i think its just about personal taste


----------



## pigulici (Oct 6, 2014)

"something better", for who, for you, for M$, for NSA, for any low hacker? I think the problem iti is that M$ use a stick , not a candy , to "sell" the "better"OS...like any software it have cons and pros, when pros are more than cons from some user, that user will see as "better", but it is for him not necessary for others...


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I seem to be having issues with shutting down on 8.1 Pro.
> I've turned off Hybrid Shutdown, or whatever that so called fast boot thing is in Windows power button options. I've set the power button to shut down when I press it, but my PC still won't shut down properly. I press the power button, and the screen says it's shutting down, I get no signal to my monitors, but the fans still keep spinning and I can see the LED on my GPU. One thing that does happen is I hear my HDD stop spinning and that's it.
> How in God's green earth do I get this damn thing to shut down? Is there something in the BIOS that screws with it too???


Are you able to boot into Safe Mode, and then shut down successfully?  If that's the case, it's probably a driver issue.  Most of the time when an OS does not shut down right, it's driver related.


----------



## RCoon (Oct 6, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Are you able to boot into Safe Mode, and then shut down successfully?  If that's the case, it's probably a driver issue.  Most of the time when an OS does not shut down right, it's driver related.



No idea how to boot into safe mode on Win 8, is it still F8 at post for windows boot options? If it is driver related, I have no idea which one it could be...


----------



## Dos101 (Oct 6, 2014)

Installed the Windows 10 technical preview on a spare SSD I had. I'm finding that I'm way too ingrained in the Start Screen, the Start Menu just feels odd now. I sync my Start Screen layout across multiple devices, so everything is always set up the way I like it. Hopefully the Start Menu will also get OneDrive sync support so that all the customization/layout don't get reset after every new isbtall. I'm glad Microsoft is finally getting that it's beneficial for letting users choose what they want to use now though.



P4-630 said:


> I was reading that too, that users of windows 8 could update to win9 for free. But now we get windows 10, would it still be a free upgrade via windows updates for us windows 8.1 users?



The rumour going around is that Windows 10 would be a free upgrade for Windows 8/8.1 users, but we probably won't know anything solid until the BUILD conference next year.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2014)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode

As far as which driver would be the one to blame, it's usually the one that was updated right before you started having the problem 

You could go through and disable a bunch of devices (one at a time) and see if the system shuts down (possibly might require a reboot).  Otehrwise, you should probably start a new thread looking for assistance.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2014)

pigulici said:


> "something better", for who, for you, for M$, for NSA, for any low hacker? I think the problem iti is that M$ use a stick , not a candy , to "sell" the "better"OS...like any software it have cons and pros, when pros are more than cons from some user, that user will see as "better", but it is for him not necessary for others...




yes i cant possibly see how most people cannot take advantage of better multi threading, better efficiency, faster loading, 5 second boot times, better ease of use, wider application support from old days etc.

/sarcasm.


i was staying away from windows 8.1 while on windows 7 by listening to idiots like these. never have i/they been wrong.


for one thing is most of these people(these are actually the same people who halted xp->7 and now the 7 -> 8.1 transition) dont even know how to use the compatibilty settings.


i mean i run CS 1.6 on my machine and setup server using port forwarding on my router and it still works like a charm with compatibility settings. everyone told me it would never work.....

this is kinda the opposite of the "the grass is greener on the other side"


----------



## RCoon (Oct 7, 2014)

t_ski said:


> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-8/windows-startup-settings-including-safe-mode
> 
> As far as which driver would be the one to blame, it's usually the one that was updated right before you started having the problem
> 
> You could go through and disable a bunch of devices (one at a time) and see if the system shuts down (possibly might require a reboot).  Otehrwise, you should probably start a new thread looking for assistance.



I've been through and disabled everything individually. Apparently NVidia audio and 3D surround devices were not loaded properly, as well as my LAN driver (despite both of them working). Funnily enough, when I enabled boot logging, the computer shuts down correctly! But after the first shut down it doesnt work correctly again. I tried using driversweeper, and the shut down immediately after that works too, but even if I don't reinstall the NVidia drivers, the PC doesn't shut down correctly after the first successful one either. Obviously it shuts down perfectly from Safe Mode every time, so it is driver related, I just don't know why the Boot Logging seems to allow it to shut down correctly. I've wiped and cleaned all NVidia drivers, and the first shutdown is always successful, but never after that.

EDIT: Success! It turned out to be the "MSI Super Fast Boot" in the BIOS advanced features for Windows 8. It boots by disabling a bunch of USB devices for faster boot times, but causes the system not to shut down. Got 5 successful shutdowns in a row so I call it fixed.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I've been through and disabled everything individually. Apparently NVidia audio and 3D surround devices were not loaded properly, as well as my LAN driver (despite both of them working). Funnily enough, when I enabled boot logging, the computer shuts down correctly! But after the first shut down it doesnt work correctly again. I tried using driversweeper, and the shut down immediately after that works too, but even if I don't reinstall the NVidia drivers, the PC doesn't shut down correctly after the first successful one either. Obviously it shuts down perfectly from Safe Mode every time, so it is driver related, I just don't know why the Boot Logging seems to allow it to shut down correctly. I've wiped and cleaned all NVidia drivers, and the first shutdown is always successful, but never after that.
> 
> EDIT: Success! It turned out to be the "MSI Super Fast Boot" in the BIOS advanced features for Windows 8. It boots by disabling a bunch of USB devices for faster boot times, but causes the system not to shut down. Got 5 successful shutdowns in a row so I call it fixed.


Good to hear!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if there's a legit way to get an ISO of Win 8.1 for my retail key? If it had Update 1 in it, that would be even better.


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 14, 2014)

You need to run the


t_ski said:


> Does anyone know if there's a legit way to get an ISO of Win 8.1 for my retail key? If it had Update 1 in it, that would be even better.




http://www.cnet.com/how-to/how-to-download-the-official-microsoft-windows-8-1-iso/

Hats off to FX-GMC for the link


After you get the ISO:



TRWOV said:


> At the end I got the 8.1 ISO as described above and made a clean install with it:
> 
> 
> Used the appropriate VLK installation key (keys are listed at technet: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx ) since the 8.1 setup wouldn't take my W8 key
> ...



You might need to use the automated phone activation (it seems to be pretty random, I've reinstalled 8.1 in 5 different PCs and had to call to activate 2 of them).


----------



## t_ski (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks - I'll give that a shot.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> You need to run the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This did not seem to work for me.  In the article, it refers to blue buttons to click on for the installs, and the site now has purple buttons.  You're also prompted for a key for each link you click, and my key does not work for the 8.1 file.

Anyone have anything else?


----------



## TRWOV (Oct 15, 2014)

bummer, I guess MS patched that

I suppose someone could send you the ISO *wink* *wink* I'd do it but I saved the Spanish ISO


----------



## FX-GMC (Oct 15, 2014)

t_ski said:


> This did not seem to work for me.  In the article, it refers to blue buttons to click on for the installs, and the site now has purple buttons.  You're also prompted for a key for each link you click, and my key does not work for the 8.1 file.
> 
> Anyone have anything else?



I have the ISO on my NAS at home.  Can't access it remotely today for some reason.  If I remember I'll shoot you a link to it later.


----------



## Drone (Oct 23, 2014)

Just installed new build *9860*. (updated from Build 9841 to be exact). It's got new notification center, new pc settings and >7000 changes and fixes. Takes aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages to update but nothing is lost XD


Video by winbeta


----------



## Drone (Oct 23, 2014)

LOL just found out they made *z*PC Settings I took comparison screenshots of normal PC settings and alternative zPC Settings:










And then I found this article


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 23, 2014)

RCoon said:


> I've been through and disabled everything individually. Apparently NVidia audio and 3D surround devices were not loaded properly, as well as my LAN driver (despite both of them working). Funnily enough, when I enabled boot logging, the computer shuts down correctly! But after the first shut down it doesnt work correctly again. I tried using driversweeper, and the shut down immediately after that works too, but even if I don't reinstall the NVidia drivers, the PC doesn't shut down correctly after the first successful one either. Obviously it shuts down perfectly from Safe Mode every time, so it is driver related, I just don't know why the Boot Logging seems to allow it to shut down correctly. I've wiped and cleaned all NVidia drivers, and the first shutdown is always successful, but never after that.
> 
> EDIT: Success! It turned out to be the "MSI Super Fast Boot" in the BIOS advanced features for Windows 8. It boots by disabling a bunch of USB devices for faster boot times, but causes the system not to shut down. Got 5 successful shutdowns in a row so I call it fixed.


Just to let you know this same exact happen to me two days ago. I shut it down and everything was still on despite windows being off. I think one of the latest windows updates screwed something up. You are not alone sir.

I fixed mine by turning off the computer and unplugging it from the wall for a few minutes. Zero power. After that everything seems to be fine. Ill let you know if it comes back.


----------



## Drone (Nov 9, 2014)

Ain't been posting here for ages but anyway:

Create installation media for Windows 8.1

If you want to install or reinstall Windows 8.1 and don't have installation media, you can create it from this page. You’ll need to use a PC with a reliable Internet connection and either save the installation files to a USB flash drive or burn an ISO file to a DVD.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 10, 2014)

Drone said:


> Ain't been posting here for ages but anyway:
> 
> Create installation media for Windows 8.1
> 
> If you want to install or reinstall Windows 8.1 and don't have installation media, you can create it from this page. You’ll need to use a PC with a reliable Internet connection and either save the installation files to a USB flash drive or burn an ISO file to a DVD.


You also need a valid 8.1 key for that now, as the old click-cancel-click won't work with a Win8 key


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 10, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You also need a valid 8.1 key for that now, as the old click-cancel-click won't work with a Win8 key



You can't use the temp key and then your W8 key to register with that method?


----------



## Raw (Nov 10, 2014)

Drone said:


> Ain't been posting here for ages but anyway:
> 
> Create installation media for Windows 8.1
> 
> If you want to install or reinstall Windows 8.1 and don't have installation media, you can create it from this page. You’ll need to use a PC with a reliable Internet connection and either save the installation files to a USB flash drive or burn an ISO file to a DVD.


Hey thanks for the link and it works, downloading right now to a USB.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 11, 2014)

mastrdrver said:


> You can't use the temp key and then your W8 key to register with that method?


The old method was something like clicking on the blue download box, putting in your Win8 key, clicking ok, then click cancel and then click the 8.1 link.  Since then they change this to a purple box and you have to put in the right key for each version you want: Win8 for Win8, 8.1 for 8.1.


----------



## FX-GMC (Nov 11, 2014)

t_ski said:


> You also need a valid 8.1 key for that now, as the old click-cancel-click won't work with a Win8 key



I don't think that tool asks for a key if you are running the version of Windows you are trying to download the ISO for.



> If you’re running Windows 7, you’ll need to enter a Windows 8 or Windows 8.1 product key. You'll also need a product key if you're running Windows 8 and trying to install Windows 8.1 Pro. To learn how to buy Windows 8.1 to get a product key, go to the Get Windows page.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 12, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I don't think that tool asks for a key if you are running the version of Windows you are trying to download the ISO for.



This is correct as I just tried it. It only let me create media for W8.1 even though I only have a W8 key. It never asked me for a key though.


----------



## Drone (Nov 13, 2014)

*Windows 10 Build 9879* released (last update for 2014).

New features:

*1) a checkbox menu option where you can turn off/on Task View and Search icons in the toolbar* (I got rid of them XD)






*2) simplified OneDrive experience
*
W10 will now use what MS calls selective sync, where you'll need to specify what's saved to your PC, and what MS keeps in its OneDrive cloud. *MS appears to be killing OneDrive app, allowing users access to OneDrive strictly through the File Explorer. *(fuck yeah!)






*3) 5 new three-finger gestures to swipe through Windows 10's UI*


3 fingers up launches Task View

3 fingers down to Show Desktop

3 fingers flick to left/right to switch to previous app (go back 1)

3 fingers move left/right: Alt-Tab (Task View) pops up, and you can select the app you want (remove fingers to select)

3-finger tap: Search
*4) Snap Assist works across multiple monitors

5) New IE that utilizes Edge rendering engine, designed for improved compatibility with the various sites on the Web.

6) MKV container support!!! Users can now play MKV files directly from Windows Media Player, including desktop and modern apps), along with proper thumbnail images and MKV support.*


----------



## Drone (Nov 15, 2014)

Windows 10 build 9879 download

Microsoft .NET Framework 4.6 Preview download


----------



## Raw (Nov 15, 2014)

Well, this can't be correct, can it?  I guess I have to buy another copy of Win 8.1 as my key doesn't work. I say sux because this all started out from a upgrade from Windows 7 purchased by myself with 3 installs for 3 pcs.
I guess moving on up to version 8 from version 7 I lose the other 2 installs I paid for initially?
.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2014)

Raw said:


> Well, this can't be correct, can it?  I guess I have to buy another copy of Win 8.1 as my key doesn't work. I say sux because this all started out from a upgrade from Windows 7 purchased by myself with 3 installs for 3 pcs.
> I guess moving on up to version 8 from version 7 I lose the other 2 installs I paid for initially?
> .



Used the appropriate KMS installation key (keys are listed at technet: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj612867.aspx ) as the 8.1 setup won't accept a W8 key. This key will allow you to install but won't activate.

After installing, open regedit and go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/Software/Microsoft/Windows/CurrentVersion/Setup/OOBE/

Set the values as follows:

MediabootInstall = 0
RetailInstall = 0

These two values will identify your fresh install as an upgrade, otherwise your upgrade key won't work.

Open as command prompt as administrator (Win key + X > Command Prompt (as administrator)

Input the following commands, you should get a popup after each one telling you that the command was successful.

slmgr /ipk YOUR-WIN8-KEY-WITH-HYPENS

slmgr /rearm

restart and activate. You might need to use the automated phone activation but it takes 10-15 minutes tops.


----------



## Raw (Nov 15, 2014)

That is very helpful and I thank you for taking the time out to help.
I'd still like to know about moving on up to version 8 from version 7. Do I technically lose the other 2 installs I paid for initially?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2014)

So you bought 3 Windows 7 keys or 3 Windows 8 upgrade keys? Sorry, I don't exactly get what you're asking.


----------



## Raw (Nov 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> So you bought 3 Windows 7 keys or 3 Windows 8 upgrade keys? Sorry, I don't exactly get what you're asking.


I bought Windows 7 Home Premium that came with installs for 3 different computers. It was called Windows 7 HP Family Pack. Sold for $150.00 US.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 17, 2014)

So you're trying to install W8.1 using your W7 keys? That won't work. Or are you trying to upgrade one PC to W8.1?

I don't know how the family pack works. Did you receive 3 separate keys or a single key that could activate on 3 different PCs? If it's the former I don't think you'd have a problem upgrading one PC to W8.1 as each key is unique. If it's a single key that activates on 3 PCs I don't know how upgrading would affect the other installs.


----------



## Raw (Nov 17, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> So you're trying to install W8.1 using your W7 keys? That won't work. Or are you trying to upgrade one PC to W8.1?
> 
> I don't know how the family pack works. Did you receive 3 separate keys or a single key that could activate on 3 different PCs? If it's the former I don't think you'd have a problem upgrading one PC to W8.1 as each key is unique. If it's a single key that activates on 3 PCs I don't know how upgrading would affect the other installs.


Well, as normal with the Family Pack from Windows, I received 1 key for activation on 3 different PCs. Now I want to go to Windows 8 on all 3 PCs. After that gets installed I want to get the free upgrade to 8.1 on all 3 PCs.
Sounds simple, but I don't think I can get my other 2 installs installed legally. And I'd like to stay legal.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

The latest update Rollup for 8.1 (KB3000850) issued as an optional update this month has problems.  I just had to uninstall it.  After install, my Zone Alarm and Avast! would not start anymore, the system became completely unresponsive, would not shut down or restart without a "hard" reset or shutdown, and system restore wouldn't work either. 

So, I managed to get uninstall of that single large 712MB update to work, and now everything works perfectly.

No coincidence, I think.

Anyone else have problems?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 20, 2014)

Raw said:


> Well, as normal with the Family Pack from Windows, I received 1 key for activation on 3 different PCs. Now I want to go to Windows 8 on all 3 PCs. After that gets installed I want to get the free upgrade to 8.1 on all 3 PCs.
> Sounds simple, but I don't think I can get my other 2 installs installed legally. And I'd like to stay legal.



I think you should contact MS on this. If the pack consisted on 3 different keys upgrading one PC to W8 shouldn't be a problem but in this case I don't know what would happen to the other two installs.




rtwjunkie said:


> The latest update Rollup for 8.1 (KB3000850) issued as an optional update this month has problems.  I just had to uninstall it.  After install, my Zone Alarm and Avast! would not start anymore, the system became completely unresponsive, would not shut down or restart without a "hard" reset or shutdown, and system restore wouldn't work either.
> 
> So, I managed to get uninstall of that single large 712MB update to work, and now everything works perfectly.
> 
> ...



hummm, I don't have that one installed and it doesn't show up on Windows Update (just made a manual check). Maybe it hasn't been released internationally yet.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2014)

rtwjunkie said:


> The latest update Rollup for 8.1 (KB3000850) issued as an optional update this month has problems.  I just had to uninstall it.  After install, my Zone Alarm and Avast! would not start anymore, the system became completely unresponsive, would not shut down or restart without a "hard" reset or shutdown, and system restore wouldn't work either.
> 
> So, I managed to get uninstall of that single large 712MB update to work, and now everything works perfectly.
> 
> ...


Yes, I've had issues myself with my PC and my daughter's laptop.  She was able to uninstall the update, but I had to do a system restore to 11 days back.  I also had issues with IE loading, and (since this was a new rig I'm setting up) I had problems installing iTunes.  I also had the issue with Avast (it would run if I double-clicked the icon on the desktop that I hadn't removed yet) and with lockups/unresponsiveness.

BTW, when my system restore was done it said it failed with an error code, but I rebooted and it was fine.  I could not do the restore from inside the OS, but had to do it through advanced troubleshooting.

I was heading to this thread to let you guys know it was a problem.  I'm glad it's not just me that is having an issue.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2014)

Windows 10 to get FLAC support. First mkv and now this! YESSS!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Nov 26, 2014)

All this windows ten needs now is a decent home grown player and i'll be happy!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 26, 2014)

i like wmp with klm codec pack applied.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2014)

Is there anything in Windows 10 that will be exclusive like a Direct X version or something? If not Ill be using Windows 8 for a while.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

DX12 is supposed to be exclusive but then again they ported 11.2 back to W7 so...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> DX12 is supposed to be exclusive but then again they ported 11.2 back to W7 so...


Was it an official port or a community thing?


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 26, 2014)

Sorry, brainfart, it was 11.1 which was released for W7.

Still I don't think MS will leave W7 users out in the cold regarding DX12.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 26, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> Sorry, brainfart, it was 11.1 which was released for W7.
> 
> Still I don't think MS will leave W7 users out in the cold regarding DX12.


 
And even if they do, I don't see them setting W8 users aside.  It's still too new.  I'm like TMM, I'm not likely to upgrade from 8.1 anytime soon.

EDIT: W7 mainstream support ends after Patch Tuesday in January, so more than likely W7 will not get DX12.


----------



## Drone (Nov 26, 2014)

Microsoft Is Giving *100 Free Albums* To Windows 8 And Windows Phone users. You can claim your 100 free albums from Microsoft by installing Music Deals app.



> We've got some Holiday Freebies - more than 100 albums to choose from - for you to download for free. Albums like Green Day's American Idiot, Imagine Dragon's Night Visions, and Of Monsters and Men's My Head Is An Animal. There are a lot of great albums here so be sure to check them out and download all the ones you want. Did I mention these were free? Remember, albums you download as part of our Music Deals are all MP3s. You can download these albums, keep them, and play them on whatever device you have.


----------



## Drone (Dec 9, 2014)

Found some interesting stuff and tried it. It works lol:

*Enable secret hidden Continuum UI* (new Start screen) in Windows 10 build 9879 and 9888

win + r -> regedit -> enter -> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ImmersiveShell\Launcher

If this key does not exist, then just create it. Then create a new DWORD (32-bit) value named UseExperience and set it to 1. Sign out and log in back.

*******************

*Use secret "Exit Explorer" context menu *on Windows 8/8.1/10
Just press and hold *Ctrl+Shift* and right click on an empty area of the Taskbar.

*******************

*How To Boot Into Safe Mode *on Windows 8/8.1/10
Hold down *Shift* while clicking on *Restart*, available from any Power icon. Then follow these steps:
_Troubleshoot -> Advanced options -> Startup Settings -> Restart -> _and choose what you need there


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 9, 2014)

Drone said:


> Found some interesting stuff and tried it. It works lol:
> 
> *Enable secret hidden Continuum UI* (new Start screen) in Windows 10 build 9879 and 9888
> 
> ...


Wow man thanks for the pro-tips! I love quick keys!


----------



## Drone (Dec 16, 2014)

Things you didn't know about Volume Shrink in Windows 7/8/10

I never knew that, so you actually can see progress or even cancel shrinking if you need to!


----------



## Drone (Dec 19, 2014)

Running the latest build and it's awesome. So stable and fast. 

WMP supports flac and aac. Hehe I need no codecs/players to enjoy music now.


Latest w10 news

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/operating-sy...-features-plus-how-to-download-the-windows-10
http://www.techradar.com/news/softw...-release-date-price-news-and-features-1029245


----------



## Drone (Dec 25, 2014)

I didn't know that Microsoft released new *Windows 8.1 iso with update 3

*
Good for those who installs W8.1 from scratch. They won't need to download all those gigs of updates/rollups.

Multiple En edition Iso called

en_windows_8.1_with_update_x64_dvd_6051480.iso

en_windows_8.1_with_update_x86_dvd_6051550.iso

Subscribers can go and grab them


----------



## Drone (Jan 7, 2015)

Not sure if serious but it seems IE12 in Win10 will be called Spartan


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2015)

Drone said:


> I didn't know that Microsoft released new *Windows 8.1 iso with update 3
> 
> *
> Good for those who installs W8.1 from scratch. They won't need to download all those gigs of updates/rollups.
> ...




Do you know the name for the spanish ISO?


----------



## Drone (Jan 7, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> Do you know the name for the spanish ISO?



es_windows_8.1_with_update_x86_dvd_6051666.iso

SHA1:8C2E8287DCB05C387A28FEF1D08E59FD7907C8CB

es_windows_8.1_with_update_x64_dvd_6051503.iso

SHA1:B2C02E02C70569EB0CC7A912F72B1C3417C67E01


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks, found a link


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2015)

Drone said:


> Not sure if serious but it seems IE12 in Win10 will be called Spartan


I've heard that Spartan is supposed to be a new browser and not IE


----------



## Drone (Jan 11, 2015)

t_ski said:


> I've heard that Spartan is supposed to be a new browser and not IE


They try too hard to make it chromesque

New screen


----------



## Drone (Jan 22, 2015)

Hands-on with Windows 10 consumer preview

Windows 10

Windows 10 will be a free upgrade for Windows 7 and Windows 8 users

Windows 10: The 10 most important new Consumer Preview features

DirectX 12 Exclusive To Windows 10


----------



## Drone (Jan 30, 2015)

Using Tech Prev atm. It's pretty good except for IE which has CPU and memory leak really annoying. Can't wait for Spartan lol.
Another annoying thing is windows media player and ie are both 32 bit by default. Had to use registry tweaks to enable 64 bit versions.


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2015)

Duh ... tech prev gets really annoying and buggy.

These are known gotchas but I got much more.

And here's nice trick to get back old Windows Update:



> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsUpdate\UX]
> "IsConvergedUpdateStackEnabled"=dword:00000000
> ...



Copy/paste in notepad, close, save as WU.reg and run it. This will give you Windows Update back, look in Control Panel and you will find Windows Update is back


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 1, 2015)

Wait, @Drone , which old windows update, and what has changed?


----------



## Drone (Feb 1, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> Wait, @Drone , which old windows update, and what has changed?


 new and old:













Pretty much everything's changed. You have very little to no control over updates.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2015)

Nobody cares so I carry on:






*Activate New Tray Clock and Calendar UI

*


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ImmersiveShell]
> "UseWin32TrayClockExperience"=dword:00000000



Like before copy/paste in notepad, close, save as clocks.reg or whatever and run it. This will give you new clock and calendar in your tray.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 3, 2015)

Drone said:


> new and old:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't you get to the old one by the Control Panel?


----------



## Drone (Feb 18, 2015)

New tricks

*Enable Edge engine for IE11 in W10*

Open IE11 and type *about:flags* in the address bar. In the page that appears, simply set “Experimental Web Platform Features” to Enabled, then restart the browser. Setting the “Custom User Agent” string to Enabled as well will trick websites that nerf the old IE engine into using Spartan Edge. *The Edge is considerably faster than IE11's default engine*.







*Turn off File Explorer's Quick Access view*

File Explorer > _View > Options_. Click the “Open File Explorer” drop-down menu at top, then select the “This PC” option. Click _OK_

_



_


_*Secret, powerful new command line tools*_
W10 has new command line features, including the ability to copy and paste inside the command prompt with Crtl + C and Crtl + V.

Command prompt > Right-click its title bar, select Properties. You can find and enable the new features under the Experimental tab.







new keyboard shortcuts


----------



## erixx (Feb 18, 2015)

Are you aware that this is the Windows EIGHT club and that there is a propper Windows TEN thread?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2015)

@Drone I would suggest starting a separate thread to discuss Windows 10.


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ya man this is da windows 8 club we don't need windows 10 stuff in here.


----------



## RCoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Atomic77 said:


> Ya man this is da windows 8 club we don't need windows 10 stuff in here.



We also don't need senseless posts replying to months old content and not providing anything useful to the OP with said post.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 29, 2015)

How do I use shadow copy or in this case "file history" in Windows 8 to restore previous Document files if "file history" has never been turn on before hand? I ask this as Im trying to recover document files that have been encrypted by the crypto virus and this is one way you can get them back (if lucky) but it has changed in windows 8 from Windows 7...


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 29, 2015)

Melvis said:


> How do I use shadow copy or in this case "file history" in Windows 8 to restore previous Document files if "file history" has never been turn on before hand? I ask this as Im trying to recover document files that have been encrypted by the crypto virus and this is one way you can get them back (if lucky) but it has changed in windows 8 from Windows 7...



If it was never turned on before hand you're kinda screwed. Usually if VSS is running you will see "Previous Versions" in the properties of the folder, file, or drive.


----------



## Melvis (Jul 30, 2015)

Dos101 said:


> If it was never turned on before hand you're kinda screwed. Usually if VSS is running you will see "Previous Versions" in the properties of the folder, file, or drive.



Indeed and I find that so stupid that Windwos 8 doesnt have it turned on like W7 by default, the normal user isnt going to do that or know about that till its to late, stupid Windows 8!.

Anyway I used a program called Shadow Explorer and was able to recover half of his files using that. Thank god. Crypto Wall Virus 0 me 1 haha


----------



## Dos101 (Jul 30, 2015)

Melvis said:


> Indeed and I find that so stupid that Windwos 8 doesnt have it turned on like W7 by default, the normal user isnt going to do that or know about that till its to late, stupid Windows 8!.
> 
> Anyway I used a program called Shadow Explorer and was able to recover half of his files using that. Thank god. Crypto Wall Virus 0 me 1 haha



Ya it's pretty frustrating it's not enabled by default. Windows 10 seems to enable thankfully (at least on the computers I've upgraded so far).


----------



## Atomic77 (Jul 30, 2015)

How come under system information the windows 8 logo is blue. I am windows 8.1 by the way it came on my pc.


----------

